# Naruto Gaiden Chapter 3 Discussion Thread



## Klue (May 7, 2015)

Predict until you die.



			
				Hiro said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 7, 2015)

don't you mean uchiha gaiden?


----------



## Addy (May 7, 2015)

i predict no burrito....... agian


----------



## StickaStick (May 7, 2015)

I predict this gaiden continues to be pointless.


----------



## RBL (May 7, 2015)

I Predict Rock Lee going seven gates.

I also predict some Mini-Lee Screen time


----------



## Chad (May 7, 2015)

Now that Nardo is separated from Shikamaru, I predict that he'll have a tough time deciding whether or not Sarada can tag along (after he finds out that she's tailing him of course).

I can't wait to see that confused look on Nardo's face again.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (May 7, 2015)

If Naruto doesn't notice that two little girls are tailing him, I'm going to laugh.


----------



## Chad (May 7, 2015)

^ Well, his clone was unable to locate Boruto's location.... so yeah.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 7, 2015)

I predict Itachi 

And these.


----------



## Sango-chan (May 7, 2015)

Sarada and Chouchou will only reach so far into their little adventure, Naruto will probably make a clone that will escort them back to the village. In this case this will leave even more unanswered questions, hopefully Naruto will at least  give us answer/hints about Sarada's birth.


----------



## Revolution (May 7, 2015)

ironblade_x1 said:


> If Naruto doesn't notice that two little girls are tailing him, I'm going to laugh.



Then again, he probably doesn't care because he's like Dumbledor to let the kids explore and get hurt just to get more information through them, and they will learn more in return.  

Sarada is doing her own unofficial ninja mission to begin with.


----------



## Harbour (May 7, 2015)

-No Boruto
-No Sakura
-More shit dropped on Sakura
-More Naruto and Sasuke romance.
-Some Sarada/ChouChou/Mitsuki shit.


----------



## Glutamminajr (May 7, 2015)

I suppose Naruto will notice that someone is following him and he will try to convince the two girls to go away,maybe after promising Sarada to tell her something about her birth when he'll return from his mission.

Then I think we'll see a bit of Sasuke again who's waiting for Naruto.


mizuchi said:


> ^ Well, his clone was unable to locate Boruto's location.... so yeah.


Mmm...Naruto was not serious at all at locating his own son otherwise he would have found him quickly enough.Even Shikamaru and Boruto stated as such in the first chapter.
But now it's different,though.He must be careful this time because he's leaving the village.


----------



## Indra (May 7, 2015)

-Shikamaru and the exams
-Boruto and MItsuki
-Naruto and Sasuke
-Sarada and ChouChou


----------



## Rosi (May 7, 2015)

Naruto and Sauce having some quality time in the woods.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 7, 2015)

@mods: change title to uchiha gaiden. 

anyway
that hide and seek in first chapter might be a foreshadowing to naruto catching sarada. 
mitsuki might be related to orochimaru. i love him and he is shady.
obito's sharingan cave is the root of all these problems


i predict nothing happens until last two chapters a.k.a waste of ink

only saving part is sarada and chouchou.


----------



## Addy (May 7, 2015)

i predict sasuke twisting the knife even further inside of SS.

no birth records? no one wants to talk about it? just how much is kishi willing to drag this? 

then again, i am having fun with this


----------



## Macar0n (May 7, 2015)

I predict Boruto and Mitsuki will follow the girls and Boruto will be pissed off that his father doesn't use a clone to visit his bro Sasuke outside of the village and so Naruto will notice them


----------



## Arya Stark (May 7, 2015)

boruto following them depends on the length of miniseries. the pace is the usual atrocity of main series (hence why i think i'm dropping this and reading it at one go after everything is over, just like i did for kaguya fight and first day of war) so i don't think there is time to show boruto and others. it's pure uchihaha fest.

but like i said, depends on the pace of series, which atm isn't very promising.

edit: welp, i'm happy to eat these words at least. i hope pacing gets better though.


----------



## Tanuki (May 7, 2015)

I predict Sasuke rustling his jimmies again seeing another random child with the crest. 
Will immediately question Naruto about said child he brought along. 

nah on a serious note, I hope Naruto is aware of 2 lil kids tailing him


----------



## Sansa (May 7, 2015)

>Salad/ChouChou/Mitsuki leave the village on an adventure

>They immediately run into trouble (sharingan boi?) Nardo has to save them

>Salad corners Nardo and interrogates him about her father

>He probably confesses and Salad is heartbroken by whatever he says


----------



## NW (May 7, 2015)

Seems like those spoilers from that one guy were true, with Mitsuki and Celebi


----------



## Addy (May 7, 2015)

Fusion said:


> Seems like those spoilers from that one guy were true, with Mitsuki and Celebi



the guy said mizuki if i am not mistaken


----------



## Zef (May 7, 2015)

I predict more red herrings.:ignoramus

I predict Boruto having little panel time.

I predict Sasuke soloing.

I predict irate people mad that this is a Uchiha story.


----------



## TRN (May 7, 2015)

Zef said:


> I predict more red herrings.:ignoramus
> 
> I predict Boruto having little panel time.
> 
> ...



Naruto part 2 was an Uchiha Story and it was pure shit 

I see why some people think kishimoto is shit as a author, he can never focus on anything different than the fucking sharingan 

That the main reason why every character and thing about them is so underdeveloped


----------



## overlordofnobodies (May 7, 2015)

More funny moments with  Salad/ChouChou.
More who the mom drama. This is going to last so I hope people are ready for that.

All so unlike ever one else I dont think Naruto will notice the girls tell he meats Sasuke do to plot saying he will not. As we can all guess that Salad will meant him at some point in all of this.


----------



## Arinna (May 7, 2015)

ironblade_x1 said:


> If Naruto doesn't notice that two little girls are tailing him, I'm going to laugh.



Yea....seriously Naruto.

I predict he will turns on sage mode for some reason and discover those 2. 
Also predict Karin will make an appearance next chapter.


----------



## samishige (May 7, 2015)

Arinna said:


> Yea....seriously Naruto.
> 
> I predict he will turns on sage mode for some reason and discover those 2.
> *Also predict Karin will make an appearance next chapter*.


Too good to be true.


----------



## Csdabest (May 7, 2015)

"The Other Village" where Mitsuki is from is probably where Orochimaru and or Kabuto is in control of. "Orochimaru's Experiments" quite possibly this isnt the first time Orochimaru caused some Mischief.


----------



## Lovely (May 7, 2015)

Experiment Uchiha tries to go after Sarada. 

Sasuke saves her. 

Sasuke gets angry that she isn't in the village. 

Sasuke may or may not answer her questions. Regardless, I predict flashbacks when they talk. Eventual flashbacks of her birth.


----------



## Ghost14 (May 7, 2015)

Sarada and Chouchou follow Naruto.

Naruto and Sasuke talk about Oro's experiments.

Mitsuki is revealed as another one of those expirements.

Naruto leaves Sasuke.

Sarada confronts Sasuke saying that she's his daughter.  Sasuke doesn't believe her and thinks that she must be one of Oro's experiments.  He ties her up and interrogates her.


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 7, 2015)

I predict ChouChou will think Sasuke is her father and be like "You're my real dad! You're a hottie and you wear your hair like mine!" Hahaha that would be hilarious. xD


----------



## Zef (May 7, 2015)

SharinganGirl said:


> I predict ChouChou will think Sasuke is her father and be like "You're my real dad! You're a hottie and you wear your hair like mine!" Hahaha that would be hilarious. xD



Kishi using Chou Chou to make fun of the red herring. :ho


----------



## Bellville (May 7, 2015)

I predict Sakura being conveniently unconscious for at least another day from "fainting".


----------



## Trojan (May 7, 2015)

All I want is a good/enjoyable chapter please. 
this last one was simply awful. -_-


----------



## NW (May 7, 2015)

We learn more about Hood and Celebi's plans.

Oro is all chained up and makes some pedo (well not anymore, I guess) remarks about Sasuke's body...



Addy said:


> the guy said mizuki if i am not mistaken


Even better


----------



## overlordofnobodies (May 7, 2015)

Bellville said:


> I predict Sakura being conveniently unconscious for at least another day from "fainting".



Please. She be unconscious tell August or when ever this garden ends. What ever come first.


----------



## Punished Kiba (May 7, 2015)

- The confused Uchiha girl and the retarded Akimichi girl follow Naruto (to wherever the f*ck his going IDK or care)
- More un-emotional drama with the confused Uchiha girl
- More un-funny moments with the retarded Akimichi girl
- They lose track of Naruto
- They get lost
- They find themselves in Danger
- They are rescued by Lord Kiba.
- Lord Kiba takes them to his Domain
- Lord Kiba asks them why they are on the outskirts of Konoha.
- They tell Lord Kiba about their retarded adventure.
- Lord Kiba Facepalms 
- Another Character comes from a room......revealed to be Kiba's Child (boy or girl I don't mind )
[Chapter End]

If this actually happens....10/10 from me


----------



## Milady (May 7, 2015)

I bet you that Karin will appear sooner or later!


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 7, 2015)

Zef said:


> Kishi using Chou Chou to make fun of the red herring. :ho



I think he already is. xD I mean Mitsuki had to take one look at ChouChou and know she's an Ackimichi before even knowing her. I think ChouChou is the catalystic for trolling the antis and haters.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (May 7, 2015)

Based on the new Kishi interview from today...

Somehow Boruto gets involved in all of this...?

So perhaps he's tagging along right behind Sarada and Chou-Chou after Naruto.


----------



## Night Spider (May 7, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Based on the new Kishi interview from today...
> 
> Somehow Boruto gets involved in all of this...?
> 
> So perhaps he's tagging along right behind Sarada and Chou-Chou after Naruto.



Interesting.... Man, Naruto really should give up on being Hokage if he can't sense 3 twelve year olds tracking him. But it would be nice if we saw more of Boruto.


----------



## Lovely (May 7, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Based on the new Kishi interview from today...
> 
> Somehow Boruto gets involved in all of this...?
> 
> So perhaps he's tagging along right behind Sarada and Chou-Chou after Naruto.



Can you link the whole interview?


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 7, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Based on the new Kishi interview from today...
> 
> Somehow Boruto gets involved in all of this...?
> 
> So perhaps he's tagging along right behind Sarada and Chou-Chou after Naruto.


Is it the one in Playboy magazine?


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 8, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Based on the new Kishi interview from today...
> 
> Somehow Boruto gets involved in all of this...?
> 
> So perhaps he's tagging along right behind Sarada and Chou-Chou after Naruto.



What interview is this and where can we read it?


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (May 8, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> Is it the one in Playboy magazine?



No I mean this one:



It's mostly fluff about the exhibition. But in the last para, the interviewer refers to Boruto as a protagonist in the mini-series and asks what kind of path he'll discover. Kishi answers kinda vaguely and says he can't spoil. But that the theme he's trying to depict has to do with bonds/connecting similar to a factor like tangible DNA. 

I don't have time right now to translate it all. But I got the impression from reading the Kishi response that Boruto is not like, completely removed from the mini-series.

That's why I predict that Boruto is secretly tailing behind them too...


----------



## Addy (May 8, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Based on the new Kishi interview from today...
> 
> Somehow Boruto gets involved in all of this...?
> 
> So perhaps he's tagging along right behind Sarada and Chou-Chou after Naruto.



well then, i will go with your prediction.  it makes the most sense as burrito has to meet sasuke anyway 

and honestly, i was afraid of the opposite where burrito gets his chapters away from the plot chasing around clone naruto yelling "give me your attention " 


OrganicDinosaur said:


> No I mean this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i heard that from kishi before which translated to empty promises 

so majestic


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 8, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> No I mean this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks 

lol bonds as expected.

Kishimoto did say the mini series and the movie are a pair. Well obviously he isn't but I am interest what kind of role Boruto will be playing.


----------



## Addy (May 8, 2015)

> . But that the theme he's trying to depict has to do with bonds/connecting similar to a factor like *tangible DNA. *


is that an anime?


----------



## Colorofjade (May 8, 2015)

- It's revealed that Sasuke stayed away from the village to protect Sarada and Sakura. It's unlikely that Kishimoto would paint Sasuke as the epitome of a bad father. 

Fanfiction plot
Sarada's eyes were stolen from her when she was a baby and onion head's eyes came from Sarada.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 8, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> No I mean this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ohohoho boruto has something up under his sleeve eh?

i think he'll notice clone naruto and say fuck it.

i knew he was going to appear sooner or later though. kishi promised he was going to mention neji in miniseries.



Night Spider said:


> Interesting.... Man, Naruto really should give up on being Hokage if he can't sense 3 twelve year olds tracking him. But it would be nice if we saw more of Boruto.



foreshadowing, do you know that? first chapter hide-and-seek happened for a reason jfc.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 8, 2015)

Funny how we've gotten more pics of Kishi since Naruto ended than we ever did while it was going.


----------



## Zef (May 8, 2015)

Gilgamesh said:


> Funny how we've gotten more pics of Kishi since Naruto ended than we ever did while it was going.



IKR? 


For the longest time if you wanted to know what Kishi looks like all you'd have was this


----------



## Addy (May 8, 2015)

anyone thinks burito will have his own story in konoha? maybe see the other kids as well?  him outside of konoha in addition to salad gives no reason to keep being inside 



Zef said:


> IKR?
> 
> 
> For the longest time if you wanted to know what Kishi looks like all you'd have was this



now, he looks fat


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 8, 2015)

Gilgamesh said:


> Funny how we've gotten more pics of Kishi since Naruto ended than we ever did while it was going.



I think either Kishi is super duper busy for pictures or he is super duper shy but got over it.


----------



## freeforall (May 8, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Based on the new Kishi interview from today...
> 
> *Somehow Boruto gets involved in all of this*...?
> 
> So perhaps he's tagging along right behind Sarada and Chou-Chou after Naruto.



Well that would be good. His character needs development before we see him in his own movie. Same with Mitsuki.


----------



## mayumi (May 8, 2015)

Bolt also leaves a clone in konoha for the gennin exams while real BOlt follows his Dad


----------



## Lucrecia (May 8, 2015)

Now this will get interesting. 












I hope...


----------



## sugarmaple (May 8, 2015)

I predict Yamato


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 8, 2015)

Colorofjade said:


> - It's revealed that Sasuke stayed away from the village to protect Sarada and Sakura. It's unlikely that Kishimoto would paint Sasuke as the epitome of a bad father.
> 
> Fanfiction plot
> Sarada's eyes were stolen from her when she was a baby and onion head's eyes came from Sarada.



This is what I think too, but I have people telling me I'm wrong and refuse to accept it. Oh well. It's like I said. Sasuke would never leave without a good reason for leaving and I think it's for Sarada's sake.


----------



## ch1p (May 8, 2015)

Bolt shows up. He asks to be added to this real parent quest because he's too awesome to be the son of that shitty dad and because he has no Byakugan like his mum.

Sasuke investigates in the woods some more. Checks his phone, the battery is dead. A dramatic wind passes by.

Itachi reference.

Sarada sees Celebi, thinks its her father. Has mini-meltdown because her father is lame.

The three kids finally reach Sasuke. Sarada doesn't think Sasuke is her father because he doesn't have glasses. ChoCho sees Sasuke, thinks its her father because he's a hottie. Bolt sees Sasuke, thinks its his father because he's cool.

End chapter 3.


----------



## Indra (May 8, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> No I mean this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes now I'm excited. Hope you can translate the rest later ^-^


----------



## Indra (May 8, 2015)

―自分の道を行く、それを見つけることが大事なんですね。現在、ナルトの息子・ボルトが主人公の短期連載『ＮＡＲＵＴＯ－ナルト－外伝「七代目火影と緋色（あかいろ）の花つ月（はなつづき）」』も始まっていますが、ボルトはどんな道を見つけるんでしょうか。 

岸本　ネタバレになるのであまり言えませんが、ナルトは繋がりというものをテーマに描いていたので、今度は具体的なＤＮＡのような要素として繋がっているものと気持ちが繋がっているもの、同じ繋がっているものでもどういうものなのかを描きたいなと思っています。ＤＮＡの繋がりに対して何がどう受け継がれていくのかを描いてみようかなと。 

―ありがとうございました！ 
Interviewer – It’s important to find one’s own path, eh? Currently, Naruto’s son Boruto is starting a main character serialisation called NARUTO – Spin-off “The 7th Hokage and the Month of the Red Flower ”, but what path will Boruto discover I wonder..? 

Kishimoto – I can’t say for the sake of spoilers, but the theme of “Naruto” has always been written as “Connection”, so this time, I’ve been thinking I want to write on elements such as the concrete DNA of those who are connected, and their feelings…those who are connected are the same. In contrast to a DNA connection, what has been inherited, and how? This type of story is what I shall I try my hand at writing to explore. 

Interviewer –Thank you very much!


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 8, 2015)

Thanks Indra  Who is the translator though? Would be nice if you give credits.


----------



## Indra (May 8, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> Thanks Indra  Who is the translator though? Would be nice if you give credits.


My roommate :

She came back and I asked her to translate.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 8, 2015)

lndra said:


> My roommate :
> 
> She came back and I asked her to translate.



I see  
Thank you both then.


----------



## Indra (May 8, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> I see
> Thank you both then.


Even though this Boruto information is pretty interesting, I feel as if I lost trust in what Kishimoto says in interviews. He has stated things, and then made 180s when we finally got results.

I'll take what he says here for what it's worth. I'll cross my fingers for Boruto being a part of the plot itself and not staying in Konohagakure.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 8, 2015)

I'm actually expecting Bolt to be involved somehow. It is interesting info indeed.


----------



## Majin Lu (May 8, 2015)

lndra said:


> ―自分の道を行く、それを見つけることが大事なんですね。現在、ナルトの息子・ボルトが主人公の短期連載『ＮＡＲＵＴＯ－ナルト－外伝「七代目火影と緋色（あかいろ）の花つ月（はなつづき）」』も始まっていますが、ボルトはどんな道を見つけるんでしょうか。
> 
> 岸本　ネタバレになるのであまり言えませんが、ナルトは繋がりというものをテーマに描いていたので、今度は具体的なＤＮＡのような要素として繋がっているものと気持ちが繋がっているもの、同じ繋がっているものでもどういうものなのかを描きたいなと思っています。ＤＮＡの繋がりに対して何がどう受け継がれていくのかを描いてみようかなと。
> 
> ...


_"...Currently, Naruto’s son Boruto is starting a main character serialisation called NARUTO – Spin-off “The 7th Hokage and the Month of the Red Flower ”,..."

"Kishimoto – I can’t say for the sake of spoilers..."_= *some days ago, another interview* *"...The Gaiden's main character is Sarada Uchiha..."*

_"but the theme of “Naruto” has always been written as “Connection”,"_ Naruto -> <-Sasuke

_so this time, I’ve been thinking I want to write on elements such as the concrete DNA of those who are connected, and their feelings…those who are connected are the same._ Sasuke -> <- Sarada.

Again:

_"I can’t say for the sake of spoilers..."_ = something like "The main character isn't Boruto, but I don't feel like telling you now" 

****

English isn't my first language and I don't know if the original Japanese hinted about Boruto really showing more, but I feel it was just Kishi avoiding saying Boruto isn't the main character even if he has the covers and stuff. I just don't understand why Kishi didn't clarify that, because he said Sarada is the main chara on tv, right?


----------



## Indra (May 8, 2015)

Majin Lu said:


> _"...Currently, Naruto?s son Boruto is starting a main character serialisation called NARUTO ? Spin-off ?The 7th Hokage and the Month of the Red Flower ?,..."
> 
> "Kishimoto ? I can?t say for the sake of spoilers..."_= *some days ago, another interview* *"...The Gaiden's main character is Sarada Uchiha..."*
> 
> ...


Dunno what's going on. It is only the second chapter, but so far nothing has hinted at Boruto jumping into the plot thus far, which is why we have to ask these questions. You would think he would of stated that considering the article just came out recently, a few days after he stated Sarada was the MC


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 8, 2015)

It's only natural Boruto would make an appearance. Just because Sarada is the main character doesn't mean he wouldn't. On top of that, Sarada and Boruto are supposed to be on the same team after they graduate. So naturally he will play a part. I think that much is obvious.


----------



## Sora (May 8, 2015)

he said Sarada is the main character now he said Bolt is the main character can Kishi make up his damn mind?


----------



## Indra (May 8, 2015)

Sarada/ChouChou tail Naruto
>Kishimoto finally makes Naruto speed blitz and he disappears
>They lose him
>Panel goes back to Konohagakure
>Sakura wakes up
>Somehow either she tells Boruto to go find Sarada through Shizune or someone telling her that Sarada left, and Karui's family comes into the picture
OR
>Boruto has been tailing Sarada/ChouChou this whole time 

-
>Naruto meets up with Sasuke
>Draco Malfoy-Uchiha attacks Sarada/ChouChou
>They lose badly
>Sarada begins to understand what makes an Uchiha, an Uchiha
>Boruto comes into the picture
>Prodigy hype intensifies 

EITHER
>Sarada gets kidnapped

OR
>Boruto fends them off

--- 
Scene ends 
----
>Sasuke/Naruto finish talking and start moving towards Orochimaru
------------

chapter ends with an Orochimaru one shot.


----------



## Annabella (May 8, 2015)

I'd like to see Sarada get her own fight 



Majin Lu said:


> _"...Currently, Naruto?s son Boruto is starting a main character serialisation called NARUTO ? Spin-off ?The 7th Hokage and the Month of the Red Flower ?,..."
> 
> "Kishimoto ? I can?t say for the sake of spoilers..."_= *some days ago, another interview* *"...The Gaiden's main character is Sarada Uchiha..."*
> 
> ...



That's how I read it too, if Bolt was the main character then he should have clarified himself there. I don't really mind that Kishi is taking his time with showing Bolt, we know he'll be a prominent feature in the movie and he'll definitely make an appearance in gaiden at some point. I wonder if he'll join Sarada and Chouchou on their adventure or have his own thing happening in the village.

As for the next chapter, I predict we'll find out more about Celebi and the Akatsuki guy's motives for wanting to kill Sasuke.


----------



## Trojan (May 8, 2015)

Maybe Salad is the MC for the first part, and Bolt is the MC for the second part? 

since a three parts serial or something?


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 8, 2015)

I don't see anywhere where he said Boruto is the main character...? He is in the upcoming movie, but nothing about him being the main character in the manga series.


----------



## Zef (May 8, 2015)

The interviewer is the one who brings up Boruto's role.


----------



## Rai (May 8, 2015)

Naruto preview:

サラダとチョウチョウ  がサスケを探すが...!?


----------



## Indra (May 8, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Naruto preview:
> 
> サラダとチョウチョウ  がサスケを探すが...!?



サラダとチョウチョウ  がサスケを探すが...!?

While Sarada and Chou Chou look for Sasuke ...! ?


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 8, 2015)

lndra said:


> サラダとチョウチョウ  がサスケを探すが...!?
> 
> While Sarada and Chou Chou look for Sasuke ...! ?



Where's the source of this?


----------



## Trojan (May 8, 2015)

I don't believe that MS just created those statements out of thin air.


----------



## Indra (May 9, 2015)

SharinganGirl said:


> Where's the source of this?


I just translated what he posted. He seems credible enough since everyone says he is.

Honestly I don't think we need a source for that piece of information. It really isn't new, I could of made that up and it is a fact. Salad and ChouChou are looking for Sasuke, or will be looking for him in the next Chapter.


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 9, 2015)

Yeah I suppose. Hope we get some spoilers soon.


----------



## Zef (May 9, 2015)

Hussain said:


> I don't believe that MS just created those statements out of thin air.




The raw for the most recent chapter.
There's the the title, and editors note. Nothing about a "second part" like mentioned here. 

Not sure what MS is smoking.


SharinganGirl said:


> Yeah I suppose. Hope we get some spoilers soon.


The earliest you could hope for spoilers is Monday, but I doubt it.


----------



## Zef (May 9, 2015)

ℜai said:


> MS is right.
> 
> That image isn't complete



So there's one chapter left?


----------



## Rai (May 9, 2015)

Zef said:


> So there's one chapter left?



What? of course not...

I don't know where did you get that from.


----------



## Zef (May 9, 2015)

ℜai said:


> What? of course not...
> 
> I don't know where did you get that from.



Here.

On the top it speaks of a three part serial
Then in the following chapter MS claims 700+2 is the second part of the serial

The way MS has it worded implies there will be one chapter left. 

In contrast MP doesn't have that three part serial blurb.


And they say "second chapter" instead of "second part"


That's what's causing the confusion.


----------



## Zef (May 9, 2015)

Ok, thanks for clarifying that.


----------



## Addy (May 9, 2015)

what was last week's preview come to think of it? 


lndra said:


> サラダとチョウチョウ  がサスケを探すが...!?
> 
> While Sarada and Chou Chou look for Sasuke ...! ?



so i could be right, burrito's story could start now but as a separate thing from salad and choucho which means i could be right 



or it could refer to oro


----------



## Teachan (May 9, 2015)

lndra said:


> サラダとチョウチョウ  がサスケを探すが...!?
> 
> While Sarada and Chou Chou look for Sasuke ...! ?



...they are captured by Onion Uchiha and Sasuke has to go rescue his daughter. Thus, a father-daughter bond is formed. Through damseling a female character... again. 

For maximum DRAMAZ, the Onion Uchiha and Tobi 2 could start present Sarada with Sasuke's past, leveling up the crimes and the HATRED Sasuke was in, and end it with a "your father obviously doesn't give two shits about you, he never called even though he has a phone"  or something...


----------



## heartsutra (May 9, 2015)

I think that Boruto will get focus towards the second half of the series while Sarada is focus of the first half. And connection through DNA … that's code word for 'family'. 'Their kids.' Or 'next generation.' So it hasn't really changed.


----------



## Addy (May 9, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> I think that Boruto will get focus towards the second half of the series while Sarada is focus of the first half. And connection through DNA ? that's code word for 'their kids'. Or 'next generation'.



i think "tangible DNA" is another series maybe? 

because it makes no sense unless kishi wants to show that bonds are stronger than blood which would make sense if sakura isn't the mother


----------



## ch1p (May 9, 2015)

Addy said:


> i think "tangible DNA" is another series maybe?
> 
> because it makes no sense unless kishi wants to show that bonds are stronger than blood which would make sense if sakura isn't the mother



For someone who spends inane amounts of time speaking about this gaiden, you sure don't remember what happens on it very well.


----------



## Addy (May 9, 2015)

ch1p said:


> For someone who spends inane amounts of time speaking about this gaiden, you sure don't remember what happens on it very well.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



you know, throwing an insult followed by a full page without any comments on it expecting me to know what part of the page your talking about isn't really helping your case


----------



## Addy (May 9, 2015)

Platypus said:


>


you know what  i mean 



> Also, ch1p was referring to the top left panel of that page.



thanks and reps 

still, i dont get how "your feelings are connected to sasuke" relates to "unless kishi wants to show that bonds are stronger than blood which would make sense if sakura isn't the mother".


----------



## ch1p (May 9, 2015)

If you read the translation posted in the previous page, you'd see that Kishi is talking about connections between people (that he wrote in the original series) and that he now wants to write the connections between people related by DNA (the gaiden).

He has also spoken about how he wants to write about parent <> child bond, in that very interview and others beforehand. He has also talked about how Sarada's design is female Sasuke with Sakura details to soften her up, because otherwise she'd look to scary.

Put 1 + 1 + 1 together, Addy. It's 3, not 43.


----------



## Addy (May 9, 2015)

ch1p said:


> If you read the translation posted in the previous page, you'd see that Kishi is talking about connections between people (that he wrote in the original series) and that he now wants to write the connections between people related by DNA (the gaiden).
> 
> He has also spoken about how he wants to write about parent <> child bond, in that very interview and others beforehand. He has also talked about how Sarada's design is female Sasuke with Sakura details to soften her up, because otherwise she'd look to scary.
> 
> Put 1 + 1 + 1 together, Addy. It's 3, not 43.



only read what OD posted so idk what translation your talking about  



OrganicDinosaur said:


> No I mean this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



EDIT:
found the translation



Majin Lu said:


> _so this time, I’ve been thinking I want to write on elements such as the concrete DNA of those who are connected, and their feelings…those who are connected are the same._ Sasuke -> <- Sarada.



ok, now i get it.


----------



## ch1p (May 9, 2015)

How could you miss that.


----------



## Addy (May 9, 2015)

ch1p said:


> How could you miss that.



i only followed the thread with indra and Rai's conversation 

exactly here 

didnt know there was new info before it lol.

bonds through DNA. weird concept but ok kishi, you have my attention


----------



## Addy (May 9, 2015)

i think that is the chinies scan. the spoiler pics dont match up with the text.


----------



## Indra (May 9, 2015)

Addy said:


> i think that is the chinies scan. the spoiler pics dont match up with the text.


Yes, Rai (A page back) said that the text is Chinese, but the part in red is actually Japanese.



ℜai said:


> This is chinese but it's the same text.
> 
> I have the Japanese RAW but I can't post it since it's illegal.


----------



## Addy (May 9, 2015)

lndra said:


> Yes, Rai (A page back) said that the text is Chinese, but the part in red is actually Japanese.



oh,  i see 

still, i think it's just a "second part of this series" and not related to the "2 part of the 3 part series" since it wasn't explained what "3 parts" meant.

especially with how is structured. i mean, we just got a second Fbomb this chapter.

regardless, hope it's nothing and we get a longer series


----------



## Indra (May 9, 2015)

Addy said:


> oh,  i see
> 
> still, i think it's just a "second part of this series" and not related to the "2 part of the 3 part series" since it wasn't explained what "3 parts" meant.
> 
> ...


Curious how many chapters it has now. If the next chapter let's say ends the Sarada story, how would that even work out? Kishimoto couldn't rush the ending that quick.

If so then the chapters has to be longer than 10, because if there are three parts, then each would get the maximum of three. But that wouldn't be case ...?

I don't know.


----------



## Addy (May 9, 2015)

lndra said:


> Curious how many chapters it has now. If the next chapter let's say ends the Sarada story, how would that even work out? Kishimoto couldn't rush the ending that quick.
> 
> If so then the chapters has to be longer than 10, because if there are three parts, then each would get the maximum of three. But that wouldn't be case ...?
> 
> I don't know.



could be, or maybe the movie is part of the mini series?. 

too many plot threads to be resolved in 3 or  4 chapters


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 9, 2015)

Addy said:


> i think "tangible DNA" is another series maybe?
> 
> because it makes no sense unless kishi wants to show that bonds are stronger than blood which would make sense if sakura isn't the mother



*sigh* This again? Sakura is her mother. That's already been confirmed numerous times. Can't we just drop this already?


----------



## Hexa (May 9, 2015)

Either way, I think there's a decent chance that the Onion guy is Sarada's biological half-brother if he is, in fact, an experiment.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (May 9, 2015)

第２回

The second part

It doesn't specify how many there will be. Usually short-term serialization means 10-15ish chappies. No one knows when it ends for now.

---------

[sp]



[/sp]

新連載３連弾

New serialization, 3-part combination

連弾//Rendan outside of musical things= combo or barrage. 

----------

＆超怒涛新連載３連弾！！

And super raging waves with new serializations: 3-part combination!!  

And on the left it says "Haru no 3 renden shin rensai"---> 3 part combination of new series for the Spring!!

And then it lists debuts in WSJ #24, WSJ#25, and WSJ#26. 

It means the start of Naruto's new serialization kicked off the new combo of upcoming debuts (the three ones pictured on the left). 

They use the super surging waves/ 3 combo thingy again in the TOC

[sp]



[/sp]

And on the advert page of the debut series (the big splash text on the left, and again just above the big font in the centre).

'The first one (of the 3 part combo of new serializations) starts on the next issue'

[sp]



[/sp]
-----------

So the three-part thingy has nothing to do with chapters in Naruto. It's part of WSJ's self promo about new mangaka entering WSJ. They just stuck it on as splash text and it's confusing everyone who doesn't look at the other pages of WSJ. It's about the placement for more exposure for the other manga debuts. 

(TLDR; WSJ is putting that text there so more readers are aware of their new promo of upcoming new manga debuts. They know people are hyped for Naruto so they'll read the quip at the top of the page. But it has nothing to do with Naruto's chappies)


----------



## Addy (May 10, 2015)

thanks for clearing this up OD


----------



## Motive (May 10, 2015)

Last page:
*Sarada and ChouChou meet Sasuke*
Sasuke: Who the fuck are you?

---

Vague on purpose because Kishi loves to troll.


----------



## Addy (May 10, 2015)

Motive said:


> Last page:
> *Sarada and ChouChou meet Sasuke*
> Sasuke: Who the fuck are you?
> 
> ...


makes you wonder if he will meet her this chapter or kishi will postponed it because the pace is fast in this story so far compared to what kishi did.


----------



## Motive (May 10, 2015)

Wouldn't surprise me if they don't meet this chapter. Kishi loves to drag things out. I thought the Sasuke vs Deidara fight was never gonna end.


----------



## Addy (May 10, 2015)

Motive said:


> Wouldn't surprise me if they don't meet this chapter. Kishi loves to drag things out. I thought the Sasuke vs Deidara fight was never gonna end.



but this is a mini series so he can't afford dragging things much, right?


----------



## Revolution (May 10, 2015)

Well something is going to happen.  Eventually Sara may have to fight onion head.


----------



## mayumi (May 10, 2015)

I guess the 3 parts means  different plot points. 1 - Salad, 2 - the boy with sharingan/Celebi, 3 -???
Next chapter we will know about the third plot point.

And considering Kishi talks about DNA and shit and we know Celebi also has some Uchiiha DNA but is not related by blood to Sasuke.


----------



## Narutossss (May 10, 2015)

Gilgamesh said:


> Funny how we've gotten more pics of Kishi since Naruto ended than we ever did while it was going.



eh it's to be expected, naruto was a weekly series thus he had time for little else I suppose. now it's over he has alot of free time, he's even coming to new york comic-con this year.


----------



## Csdabest (May 10, 2015)

Well the main plot points seem to be Uchiha related. So i can only imagine it focusing on Naruto meeting with Sasuke and Sarada and Cho cho meeting him at the end or Them being kidnapped by the Guy in the Akatsuki cloak


----------



## Raiden (May 10, 2015)

No idea where the plot is headed now. I don't think much will happen in the next chapter though.


----------



## Motive (May 10, 2015)

Addy said:


> but this is a mini series so he can't afford dragging things much, right?



You underestimate Kishi's ability to write about nothing for long periods of time.


----------



## eyeknockout (May 11, 2015)

Salada meets up with sasuke and gets very shy. AkaTsuki cloak guy tests naruto's power using a clone but it gets beat fairly easy. Itachi gets revived at end of chapter.


----------



## Revolution (May 11, 2015)

When Sara meets her father, she will have a "_*judging you*_" look on her face.


----------



## Addy (May 11, 2015)

Revolution said:


> When Sara meets her father, she will have a "_*judging you*_" look on her face.



honestly, knowing sasuke and how he treated other people, he will be the one with a "judging you" face


----------



## Sci-Fi (May 11, 2015)

I wouldn't be surprised if Bolt follows them. If a major plot point is made, he has to he part of it early enough so it doesn't feel forced. It's a mini series that ends with the Boruto movie. And that's relatively a short window to introduce all the new characters, villains, plus setup all the conflicts and plots that may or may not be addressed in detail in the movie. The new gen has to show their stuff and this may be considered their first mission.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 11, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Chinese preview for Jump #25



There goes Bolt. 

And goodness traditional Chinese are a fucking pain to read.

Translation: 

Chapter 3

The magic of searching for the truth [Note: The whole scan is talking about some magic shit I didn’t bother to look into. Example: The magic of food on that manga on the left]

Naruto(and Sarada)take off to meet with Sasuke!
•There appears the boy with sharingan who is not supposed to exist!?


----------



## Addy (May 11, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Chinese preview for Jump #25



i had a dream last night about this, and it turned out to be true today XD

though, they could use a better image of her 


Haruka Katana said:


> And goodness traditional Chinese are a fucking pain to read.
> Translation:
> The magic of searching for the truth (?)
> [Note: The whole scan is talking about some magic shit I didn’t bother to look into. Example: The magic of food on that manga on the left]
> ...


finally, your chinies malaysian heritage can be put to good use


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 11, 2015)

Sorry for the multiple edits, I need to get it right 



Addy said:


> i had a dream last night about this, and it turned out to be true today XD
> 
> though, they could use a better image of her
> finally, your chinies malaysian heritage can be put to good use


----------



## Addy (May 11, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> Sorry for the multiple edits, I need to get it right


but the jest of it is "salad and naruto go to sasuke" and "celebi uchiha appears!!" right? 


>


embrace your chinies side


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 11, 2015)

Addy said:


> but the jest of it is "salad and naruto go to sasuke" and "celebi uchiha appears!!" right?


Yeah, stating what is obvious aka shit we already know. 



> embrace your chinies side


I take no sides.

....


----------



## Addy (May 11, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> Yeah, stating what is obvious aka shit we already know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


be decisive


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 11, 2015)

^Quoting fail 

It's for Chapter 3.



Addy said:


> be decisive


 No.


----------



## Addy (May 11, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> ^Quoting fail
> 
> It's for Chapter 3.


shut it 

chapter 3? 

what was last week's preview?


> No.



then, you shall remain in lembo


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 11, 2015)

Addy said:


> shut it
> 
> chapter 3?
> 
> what was last week's preview?


Preview for Chapter 3  aka the next chapter? What is so hard to grasp here 




> then, you shall remain in lembo


Does not matter


----------



## Meat (May 11, 2015)

Prediction:

Akatsuki guy =  Karin

Boy with sharingan and pink hair.


----------



## Addy (May 11, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> Preview for Chapter 3  aka the next chapter? What is so hard to grasp here



that's not  what i meant. i mean that i want to see what was the preview for last week to see how accurate it was to the chapter release 

EDIT:

found it 


> 写真を見たサラダ！！そしてナルトのもとに！？
> 
> Sarada saw the photograph!! And then under the supervision of Naruto....!?


well, naruto was in the chapter, but the supervision thing might refer to him making a clone to supervise the village/exams? 



Meat said:


> Prediction:
> 
> Akatsuki guy =  Karin
> 
> Boy with sharingan and pink hair.



baby swap


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 11, 2015)

Addy said:


> that's not  what i meant. i mean that i want to see what was the preview for last week to see how accurate it was to the chapter release



Welp, not my business then


----------



## Indra (May 11, 2015)

Damn preview. Nothing new again

Glad to see Sarada being advertised for once and not Boruto. Little sad that there is no info on him yet. Thanks for the translation


----------



## Platypus (May 11, 2015)

Celebi already making a reappearance before Sasuke and Naruto? Seems kinda soon.

Or could it be he intercepts Sarada and Chouchou while they're following Naruto?


----------



## Addy (May 11, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Celebi already making a reappearance before Sasuke and Naruto? Seems kinda soon.
> 
> Or could it be he intercepts Sarada and Chouchou while they're following Naruto?



even worse, he is more important than burrito


----------



## Platypus (May 11, 2015)

^ Can you blame Kishi though? How the hell's that whiny brat (up till now) supposed to be connected to anything?
If anything I'd rather have him spotlighted in the movie than forced into Uchiha Gaiden for no reason but to appease demanding fans.


----------



## Chausie (May 11, 2015)

the ninja cats will turn up

if i believe hard enough, it will happen


----------



## Addy (May 11, 2015)

Platypus said:


> ^ Can you blame Kishi though? How the hell's that whiny brat (up till now) supposed to be connected to anything?
> If anything I'd rather have him spotlighted in the movie than forced into Uchiha Gaiden for no reason but to appease demanding fans.



but would rather go into the movie about burrito without him getting any sort of development?


----------



## Platypus (May 11, 2015)

Sure, why not. 

Kishi took on too many characters in the past, resulting in 90% of them being reduced to background noise.

I'd rather he didn't make the same mistake over again in the Gaiden.

Could you think of ways to include Boruto in all this Uchiha drama, Addy?


----------



## ch1p (May 11, 2015)

I wouldn't mind if Bolt showed up about now, he was advertisement for the gaiden and he has grown on me a lot.

However, I am also enjoying Kishi writing a duo of girls having an adventure. It's unexpected and new from him.

So, 50-50.


----------



## Indra (May 11, 2015)

ch1p said:


> I wouldn't mind if Bolt showed up about now, he was advertisement for the gaiden and he has grown on me a lot.
> 
> However, I am also enjoying Kishi writing a duo of girls having an adventure. It's unexpected and new from him.
> 
> So, 50-50.


Yeah he should expand on Sarada and Chou Chou as friends outside of the family jokes. I wouldn't mind him coming in during an action scene, that's where he would shine in my opinion.


----------



## Zef (May 11, 2015)

I don't mind if Boruto shows up. The 1st Gaiden chapter changed my hate for him into indifference.

But at the same time I like the thought of people being rustled by his limited panel time.

So I'm 50-50 also.


----------



## Meat (May 11, 2015)

Boruto:

- no childhood trauma experience
- not a jinchuuriki
- parents are happily married
- child of a living hokage
- no byakugan 
- not involved in a love triangle

I wonder what situation would Kishi put Boruto into that will make him interesting main character-wise.


----------



## Zef (May 11, 2015)

Meat said:


> Boruto:
> 
> - no childhood trauma experience
> - not a jinchuuriki
> ...



Boruto could become pairing fodder for the real MC.

Don't think Sarada is interested though.  Perhaps Chou Chou will want him.....


----------



## Indra (May 11, 2015)

Meat said:


> Boruto:
> 
> - no childhood trauma experience
> - not a jinchuuriki
> ...


Right..

You know what I don't understand? Kishimoto always has his main characters respond in a way when they are distressed:

Naruto > Kyuubi chakra releases when angry, pissed, etc.,
Sasuke > Sharingan activates when angry, pissed, etc.,

For Sarada she can activate the Sharingan when she awakens it ...
For Boruto, he literally has NOTHING.

Weirdest part is we don't understand what makes him a Prodigy either outside of playing with his father which showed nothing but the shadow clone jutsu. So this is why he is interesting to me too.


----------



## Meat (May 11, 2015)

I believe that Kishi really intended to make Boruto an MC both the gaiden and the movie and had plans for him until he found out (by reading forums maybe) that fandoms are more interested in Sarada(that glasses thing, female uchiha, daughter of the most controversial pairing).


----------



## Indra (May 11, 2015)

Meat said:


> I believe that Kishi really intended to make Boruto an MC both the gaiden and the movie and had plans for him until he found out (by reading forums maybe) that fandoms are more interested in Sarada(that glasses thing, female uchiha, daughter of the most controversial pairing).


I don't think so. If that was the case he would have changed a lot of things in his series if he looked at the rants people write about his story. 

He made an interview where he stated that Team Taka would play an important role in the future works (as they are now, sort of) -- And he drew Sarada with glasses to parallel Karin for some reason. I believe he had this intended this whole time. The only thing that is bothersome is the Uchiha/Akatsuki reappearance. That was never foreshadowed.

But Sasuke not being at home, and Sarada/Karin was.


----------



## Hexa (May 11, 2015)

lndra said:


> He made an interview where he stated that Team Taka would play an important role in the future works (as they are now, sort of)


 He mentioned that he wouldn't feel that he's fully ended the series without showing what happened to "Orochimaru, Kabuto, Karin . . .".  

That statement has been taken as meaning "Orochimaru is the villain of the miniseries and movie" and now that Taka would play an important role.


----------



## Indra (May 11, 2015)

Hexa said:


> He mentioned that he wouldn't feel that he's fully ended the series without showing what happened to "Orochimaru, Kabuto, Karin . . .".
> 
> That statement has been taken as meaning "Orochimaru is the villain of the miniseries and movie" and now that Taka would play an important role.


Right and he definitely is doing it now.


----------



## Trojan (May 11, 2015)

Oro should be too old now. 
unless he kept changing his body.



Addy said:


> not sure he can be involved without being overshadowed by salad
> 
> he will look whiny compared to her when he bitches about his dad :/



what does Salad do other than bitching about her father as well tho?


----------



## Indra (May 11, 2015)

Hussain said:


> what does Salad do other than bitching about her father as well tho?


I wonder how she is in battle. 

This is still a Ninja manga after all


----------



## Addy (May 11, 2015)

Hussain said:


> what does Salad do other than bitching about her father as well tho?



she is looking for her father, mother, and true identity. she is doing something productive about it. even her bitching is valed since no one is giving her straight answers. 

burrito is pulling pranks in order  to get narutos attention so he is doing something but naruto at least appreciated what he had once he became part of team 7 and could finally have a brother, sister, and father in that team. burrito is 12, the son o the hokage, has a great mother, sister, no reason to not have friends, at least mitsuki as a  friend, and a father trying his best to be there and showing that to him, yet.......  he only wants  to play and train with his daddy 

being bitchy is when there is no reason to complain about something a lot. he is 12, get some friends


----------



## ch1p (May 11, 2015)

You people hate on the kid too much for no fucking good reason.


----------



## Trojan (May 11, 2015)

@Addy

How is training with his father (the strongest Ninja) is bad in a ninja manga? 

As for Salad, she already know her parents. She just want Sasuke to be around her as well, and
that's why she told ChoCho to spend more time with her father (or tried to tell her?). 

If Bolt is being bitchy, whiny to Narudo, Salad is doing the same to Sakura who's also trying her best to take care of everything, and yet she made her angry to the point of destroying the house.

Bolt does prefer his real father to play with, but he's still enjoying himself with Narudo's clones nonetheless, and Narudo does not seem to mind that either. 


All in all, both of them is just about their fathers. Heck, the entire generation is about this as we have seen Shika, Choji, and Sai going around with their kids as well. 

@Ch1p

Not sure what you mean with "you people" 
[YOUTUBE]0ZuC4MmMzcg[/YOUTUBE]
but I am not hating on anyone, just explaining that Bolt does not deserve all the shit he gets
when all the other kids are more or less the same, and that includes Salad.


----------



## ch1p (May 11, 2015)

"You people" refers too whoever the shoe "hating on bolt too much" fits. I'm unsure why I have to explain this one.


----------



## Platypus (May 11, 2015)

It's not about the "bitching". It's about their motivation for doing so being entirely different, which Addy already explained. Readers are going to be more compelled reading about a girl trying to find the truth behind her existence than listening to some 12 yr old brat whining about his first-world problems.
Also, blame Sakura for being short-tempered.


----------



## Trojan (May 11, 2015)

truth behind her existence?  
where has she even brought the existence part? 
All she wants is to know why is her father not there. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Platypus (May 11, 2015)

_Existence_ as in:
- Why should she become a ninja?
- What's going on between her parents?
- Why is her birth certificate non-existent?
- Why is her dad not there?
- What's up with Karin?

→ Questions she asked herself and others in the first two chapters.

'Existence' was not meant to be taken in the most literal way possible. Don't know why you did.

Like I said before, I'd rather have Kishi focus entirely on Sarada and the newly introduced villains, than force Boruto down our throats for no good reason except to please the fans. I've asked before how people would include him into the currently laid out story, yet the only answer people here seem to be giving is "stop hating on Boruto." Which I'm not doing, just stating that nothing about his character so far interests me so far. Just my opinion.

Knowing Kishi and his inability to handle a larger amount of characters at the same time, he should spend all his attention on him only after Sarada's arc is done. Be it either in a second part of the mini-series or in the movies.


----------



## Trojan (May 11, 2015)

Platypus said:


> _Existence_ as in:
> - Why should she become a ninja?
> - What's going on between her parents?
> - Why is her birth certificate non-existent?
> ...



The first one has already been explained in the main series several times. The 4 others are all tied up to Sasuke, I.e, her father. 

- Oh well, I guess to each their own.


----------



## Indra (May 11, 2015)

ch1p said:


> "You people" refers too whoever the shoe "hating on bolt too much" fits. I'm unsure why I have to explain this one.


I don't understand it much either. If Sarada never had these family problems, then her story would be more about what she wants to do, or why she wants to become a shinobi in the first place. Seeing how she wears the headband in the Boruto sketches, the quest ends.

For Boruto - THe only real problem is him playing pranks, but he does not outright do anything wrong aside from that. He is well mannered in class, and all he wants (from my perspective) is to spend time with his father.

This manga seems to be more about Kishimoto reaching out to his own children, and trying to teach them a lesson, in a short sense Boruto was given the short stick. Because his story prompts for the shinobi life, because he has nothing else.

While Sarada's fail safe is her father which Kishimoto can breach from and cause this unncessary drama. If what I say is true, then Boruto's story won't start until he becomes a shinobi. So he finally begins to question what he wants to become, because obviously Kishimoto is implying that Boruto will have to do something to step out of his father's shadow.


----------



## Addy (May 11, 2015)

Hussain said:


> @Addy
> 
> How is training with his father (the strongest Ninja) is bad in a ninja manga?


it's bad social wise when the only person he trains with is his father considering his situation. there is no reason he is hated, shunned by others so they wont play/train with him.

to put it simply, it looks weird if he has no close friends he spends a lot of time with like salad is with chouchou but he only wants to play with his dad. 



> As for Salad, *she already know her parents. *She just want Sasuke to be around her as well, and
> that's why she told ChoCho to spend more time with her father (or tried to tell her?).



no, she doesn't know her mother is and she is now doubting her uchiha heritage after her talk with mitsuki.




> If Bolt is being bitchy, whiny to Narudo, Salad is doing the same to Sakura who's also trying her best to take care of everything, and yet she made her angry to the point of destroying the house.



but sakura's answers to salad were very shitty "i think he wore glasses even though i am his wife", "your feelings are reaching sasuke but i have no proof of that", "sasuke is on a mission but he can't contact us, and i wont tell you about the falcon messages that i may or may not know about", and best of all "there are no pics of sasuke when he is over 16". i love sakura a lot but this  was too stupid 

and salad asking shizune not to tell her mom about what she asked her indicates that she asked sakura a similar question before but she didnt give an answer or got angry.



> Bolt does prefer his real father to play with, but he's still enjoying himself with Narudo's clones nonetheless, and Narudo does not seem to mind that either.


and that's why i dont want to see burrito complaining about naruto 



> All in all, both of them is just about their fathers. Heck, the entire generation is about this as we have seen Shika, Choji, and Sai going around with their kids as well.



yes and no. chouchou is taken for comic relief. burrito wants more attention from daddy. salad has an identity crises because everyone in this manga is a fucking asshole and doesn't want to give her a straight answer "the redhead in the pic is named karin. your daddy and her were on a team. they parted ways many years before your birth" is that fucking hard shizune? no? or do you too dont believe sakura is the mommy?


----------



## Platypus (May 11, 2015)

Hussain said:


> The first one has already been explained in the main series several times.



While she could be questioning the role of shinobi because her father is one and never at home because of his mission(s) (→ she dislikes the thought of shinobi as a result), there's always the possibility of shinobi slowly becoming redundant due to society and technology developing at a rapid rate since the Fourth War. 

But since Kishi didn't bother resolving the shinobi system's issues back in Part II, it will probably end up being the first.



> The 4 others are all tied up to Sasuke, I.e, her father.



Go figure.

And Sakura's character is tied to Sasuke.
Sasuke's mostly tied to Itachi.
Hinata is tied to Naruto.
Half of Naruto's character is tied to Sasuke.

Should we invalidate some of these charactes because their roots are within another character(s)? Depends imo. I've seen nothing wrong with Sarada up till now. It's not like she's borderline obsessive like some of the characters posted above. 

How'd you expect a 12 yr old with parents not to be linked to them in some way anyway?


----------



## ch1p (May 11, 2015)

I think both kids have their own merits.

Sarada's quest is Sasuke's quest. Sasuke is about family and Sasuke's criminal past was always something that would haunt his family and consequently his children. This is why SSS is questioned, because its both family (Uchiha love above all others) and because of his criminal activities and the thirst enemies will have for himself or his child. Because Sarada is the new gen character and Kishi wants to write new gen kids, then its she who goes through this ordeal.

Boruto's quest is Naruto's quest. Naruto's past is mostly irrelevant, what it matters is that he's acknowledged by everyone and he's the Hokage. How can Boruto fit and yet differentiate into that. How is Naruto's relationship with Boruto VS the village? How will Boruto differentiate himself from the Hokage (same thing with Konohamaru).

Boruto will have to understand what's his place with his father, which is what Kishi wanted to write (parent and child relationships) and what path should he take. I doubt he'd want to be Hokage. Not like his grandfather or father. He'll be something else. Unless what Kishi wanted to write for Konohamaru (which to me was an abandoned plot) will be taken by Bolt instead.

There's nothing wrong with a bratty character simply being a brat and growing past it. It's a good story. Most of you that complain 'he's just a brat' and think that 'growing up' is too little just come across as brats yourselves, because that kind of journey is what *shonen* is for. Feels like Sasuke and Naruto decking it out at VotE about who had the most shitty childhood and who gets to have more reasons to be butthurt about it. Gaara had it much worse than Naruto. It doesn't invalidate Naruto's suffering.


----------



## TRN (May 11, 2015)

So more filler chapters coming along 


I hope naruto kills bolt and sasuke amaterasu sarada


----------



## Zef (May 11, 2015)

> the only answer people here seem to be giving is "stop hating on Boruto." Which I'm not doing, just stating that nothing about his character so far interests me so far. Just my opinion.



This

It's not about hating Boruto. 
Kishi hasn't given enough a reason to care about him let alone hate the guy. Except movie promotions in which he calls his father a shitty old man
From what I can tell based on the Gaiden chapter he's just like Naruto. He has all of Naruto's good qualities as well as the bad ones, and that's the problem. In Part 1 you could understand, and sympathize with why Naruto acted the way he did. With Boruto the only explanation is Kishi making him a clone of his father. 

The question that should be asked isn't why people hate him, but why people should care about him? Because he's a genius?  So what?
Himiwari isn't even a shinobi, and has yet to make a appearence in the Gaiden but I still find her more interesting.


----------



## Addy (May 11, 2015)

TRN said:


> So more filler chapters coming along
> 
> *
> I hope naruto kills bolt and sasuke amaterasu sarada*



i will second that


----------



## ch1p (May 11, 2015)

Naruto was an extreme Mary Sue from frog prophecy onwards and yet his fans still made all kinds of excuses for him and his shitty portrayal.

Sorry, but Boruto is a brat, and that's what redeems his character against what Naruto became. Boruto has no reason to be a brat besides being a kid, but that's a perfectly good excuse.

It's a flaw and he's just a kid! Let him be a damn kid!


----------



## TRN (May 11, 2015)

Kishimoto 

Naruto Part One

Naruto Part 2 

Sarada Mini Series 

Bolt Movie

Naruto As a Good Manga Been Dead


----------



## Zef (May 11, 2015)

Even if I let Boruto just be a kid that does nothing to make his character more interesting to me, and several others. 

It's a lose - lose situation. 
- Replica of his father who we've known for 15 years already. 

Whether I look past his actions, or not that's not changing.


----------



## Christian Grey (May 11, 2015)

Kishi better not teasing us for long about Hooded guy like he did with Obito


----------



## Trojan (May 11, 2015)

That's the good part, he won't. 
It's a short series after all. U_U


----------



## Klue (May 11, 2015)

It's just another Uchiha. Surprise, Surprise.


----------



## Indra (May 11, 2015)

Dojutsu frankly in itself is boring. I miss the Byakugan for the sole reason of the superb fighting style that the Hyuuga clan offered, but even now I'm like screw it too. I would rather remove everything: Dojutsu, Jinchuriki (already gone except Naruto), Gates(100% sure we won't see Lee Jr. use gates, only Gaara could stand against it, so who is going to survive that beat down?), S/T, and etc.,

Be cool if we go back to Naruto's roots but put restrictions on a lot of things: No multi shadow clones, go back to hand to hand combat, when kunai knifes were a big deal, strategic combat, using the environment to your advantage, going back to elemental ninjutsu (but the basics like Water dragon, fireball jutsu), and etc.,

Like screw Rasengan/Chidori too xD.


I like what Kishimoto is doing so far by using Sasuke in example - Back to Kenjutsu, and a simple Chidori. Great, but I pray we don't see any Susano'os or anything like that.


----------



## Platypus (May 11, 2015)

lndra said:


> -snip-



Fancy magical abilites are far easier to display on panel than hand-to-hand combat and kenjutsu. Special abilites had/have the potential to be interesting, if only Kishi made them less straight-forward and gave them specific weaknesses.

Instead we got:
- A super fire jutsu.
- A super genjutsu.
- A super fighting statue.

I'm not saying that none of the Dojutsu are interesting, but they are few in number. I thought Limbo had some potential. So did Shinra Tensei with its cooldown that made for more interesting battles.

The problem with Narutoverse's abilities in general is that there are too many of them, that they're explained half-assedly (better no explanation than a shitty one imo) and that some of them would be overpowered (think genjutsu or Kawarimi) if it wasn't for CIS and PIS. Hell, just last chapter we had some fodder escaping from Sasuke using Shunshin no Jutsu. You'd think a better ninja with Sharingan-sensor skills (Sasuke) would be able to intercept an escaping weaker enemy (Celebi).


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 11, 2015)

With this being a mini series, stuff won't be dragged out for too long. It was described as a short but dense series. Meaning it's short but a lot is going to happen in this short period of time.


----------



## Alkaid (May 11, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Fancy magical abilites are far easier to display on panel than hand-to-hand combat and kenjutsu. Special abilites had/have the potential to be interesting, if only Kishi made them less straight-forward and gave them specific weaknesses.
> 
> Instead we got:
> - A super fire jutsu.
> ...



Yeah. A lot of abilities needed to be explained more in depth or have limitations put on them. Combining some of these abilities makes for some absolute hax for certain characters in practice. 

Imagine if Naruto had known Great Clone Explosion or Shadow Shuriken. There wasn't a downside to these jutsu in the Narutoverse except for their chakra cost.


----------



## MS81 (May 11, 2015)

lndra said:


> Dojutsu frankly in itself is boring. I miss the Byakugan for the sole reason of the superb fighting style that the Hyuuga clan offered, but even now I'm like screw it too. I would rather remove everything: Dojutsu, Jinchuriki (already gone except Naruto), Gates(100% sure we won't see Lee Jr. use gates, only Gaara could stand against it, so who is going to survive that beat down?), S/T, and etc.,
> 
> Be cool if we go back to Naruto's roots but put restrictions on a lot of things: No multi shadow clones, go back to hand to hand combat, when kunai knifes were a big deal, strategic combat, using the environment to your advantage, going back to elemental ninjutsu (but the basics like Water dragon, fireball jutsu), and etc.,
> 
> ...



Seems to me that you like kakashi and don't even know it.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 11, 2015)

Zef said:


> Even if I let Boruto just be a kid that does nothing to make his character more interesting to me, and several others.
> 
> It's a lose - lose situation.
> - Replica of his father who we've known for 15 years already.
> ...



Gohan was a fine example of how to write the main character's son in a shounen series.

He was the opposite of his father: A crybaby who eventually becomes a hero of his own right. Regardless, he still doesn't share Goku's passion for battle so they're clearly different people.

Granted, the character got trashed in the Buu arc but you can see my point.


----------



## Indra (May 12, 2015)

Luiz said:


> Gohan was a fine example of how to write the main character's son in a shounen series.
> 
> He was the opposite of his father: A crybaby who eventually becomes a hero of his own right. Regardless, he still doesn't share Goku's passion for battle so they're clearly different people.
> 
> Granted, the character got trashed in the Buu arc but you can see my point.


That's exactly what I was getting from the kid in the Last sketches, I thought he was going to be the exact opposite from his father in personality, and take after Minato/Neji. Boy was I trolled.



MS81 said:


> Seems to me that you like kakashi and don't even know it.


Kakashi is one of my favorite characters.


----------



## Addy (May 12, 2015)

lndra said:


> That's exactly what I was getting from the kid in the Last sketches, I thought he was going to be the exact opposite from his father in personality, and take after Minato/Neji. Boy was I trolled.



kishi trolled everyone systematically  

*seriously, this is how it started in november and december with the fans:*

burrito gets his own manga series.
manga series is about him as the main the character.
manga series features himawari.
manga series features more byakugan.
manga series features more hyuuga.
movie will be about burrito and himawari.
movie and manga will have less uchiha finally!!!!!!!!!!!! 
kid lee!!!!!!!!!!!!! mairi!!!!!!!!!!! 
finally!!!!!!! some good pairing moments!!!!!!!!! 

*in march:*

manga not named after burrito but named naruto. (in fact, i thought back then that the manga might not be about burrito and i was rignt )

*in april:*

sasuke, burrito, salad, and naruto are the main characters of the movie.
sketches of salad and burrito. no himawari to be seen.
first manga chapter not about burrito.
story hints at it being more salad oriented.
burrito is not the main character.
second chapter does not even feature burrito.
chouchou has more screen time than burrito and is loved by more people.
story revolves around itachi and new uchiha.
naruto + chouchou + salad + sasuke + outside of konoha = main plot. 
burrito + clone naruto + konoha = filler if burrito doesn't join soon.
pairing wise........ sakura is a coma for god's sake removed completely from the story until the final chapter


----------



## Mariko (May 12, 2015)

Safe prediction:


*Spoiler*: __ 



More Itachi hype!


----------



## shyakugaun (May 12, 2015)

Addy said:


> i will seriously lose all respect to naruto if cilibi uchiha kidnaps a kid under his supervision




I mean think about it, how else can they defeat Sasuke, once they find out he has a daughter, an now she's running around up an about, they can simply kidnap her, an force Sasuke to surrender, or else they kill his daughter. After she meets Sasuke by trailing Naruto, i suspect Naruto will out there presence after Naruto meets up with Sasuke, Sarada will step out an confront Sasuke, Sasuke might blow her off, like Itachi use to do him, because he was busy with important missions, Sarada will probably run off back home crying/mad, before she reaches home, cellebi cuts her off, they skirmish, but ultimately she gets overpowered, she gets kidnapped, Chou Chou probably makes it back to Konoha, tells someone there, Boruto over hears, gears up an leave to Save Sarada, you heard it here 1st


----------



## Addy (May 12, 2015)

shyakugaun said:


> I mean think about it, how else can they defeat Sasuke, once they find out he has a daughter, an now she's running around up an about, they can simply kidnap her, an force Sasuke to surrender, or else they kill his daughter. After she meets Sasuke by trailing Naruto, i suspect Naruto will out there presence after Naruto meets up with Sasuke, Sarada will step out an confront Sasuke, Sasuke might blow her off, like Itachi use to do him, because he was busy with important missions, Sarada will probably run off back home crying/mad, before she reaches home, cellebi cuts her off, they skirmish, but ultimately she gets overpowered, she gets kidnapped, Chou Chou probably makes it back to Konoha, tells someone there, Boruto over hears, gears up an leave to Save Sarada



well, that is the logical prediction but it still makes naruto look like shit 

on the other hand, i cant expect anything from kishi now. idk what he plans seeing how random each chapter is so far lol


----------



## Indra (May 12, 2015)

Addy said:


> i will seriously lose all respect to naruto if cilibi uchiha kidnaps a kid under his supervision


Not even Shikamaru could "sense" those two weaklings behind them ... So Kishimoto is obviously going with the Scooby Doo plan. 

If Sarada gets kidnapped, it is going to be when Naruto loses them with a shunshin or just base speed. I don't see Kishimoto making Celebi-Malfoy attack her, and Naruto is a few meters away moving in slow motion.


----------



## Deana (May 12, 2015)

lndra said:


> Not even Shikamaru could "sense" those two weaklings behind them ... So Kishimoto is obviously going with the Scooby Doo plan.
> 
> If Sarada gets kidnapped, it is going to be when Naruto loses them with a shunshin or just base speed. I don't see Kishimoto making Celebi-Malfoy attack her, and Naruto is a few meters away moving in slow motion.


It would be a nice turn of events if Naruto has notices Sarada's feelings of ill content and has a hunch that it's about Sasuke and is allowing her to follow him so she can meet her father.


----------



## Narutossss (May 12, 2015)

lol at bolt a character that's been in what about a chapter being compared to gohan a characters been around for what close to 30 years? wow some poster won't even wait for kishi to even develop him.  

It's one thing to judge him off a chapter that wasn't focused on him and it's another to compare him to fully develop characters that have been around for nearly 3 decades. 


and lol addy please if I remember correctly your the poster that made the I respect sakura more thread. after the events of the first gaiden chapter which made her look like abysmal parent that destroyed her own house, a liar and a fangirl instead of a wife. 

If sakura accidently killed sarada I'd bet money you'd be the first to make a thread about how she was a great mother

my point is, you're the last poster that should talking about respect.


----------



## Indra (May 12, 2015)

Deana said:


> It would be a nice turn of events if Naruto has notices Sarada's feelings of ill content and has a hunch that it's about Sasuke and is allowing her to follow him so she can meet her father.


This is why I believe they will get lost while catching up to Naruto. It would be bad as an Hokage, and basically being her father's best friend, he would be risking her safety.


----------



## Deana (May 12, 2015)

lndra said:


> This is why I believe they will get lost while catching up to Naruto. It would be bad as an Hokage, and basically being her father's best friend, he would be risking her safety.


But, isn't just being near Naruto, the same as being in the safest place in the entire Naruto universe? Not to mention they are going to the second most safe place to be in the Naruto verse. The location of Sasuke. 

In theory, no one should be able to touch those girls even if they are surrounded by a hostile army but Kishi does love drama so something will go wrong.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 12, 2015)

If Sadara got kidnapped Sasuke would go "Who?"


----------



## Shattering (May 12, 2015)

Yep, what could possibly happen to the girls with Naruto next to them? 

Anyway I'm pretty sure manga facts support the possibility of Naruto leaving bijuu chakra inside them that activates if they are in danger, he could activate the chakra shroud from the army without touching them all again and we have seen jutsus like Itachi's crowjob that activates under special circumstances, combine both of them and your kids are safe forever.


----------



## Teachan (May 12, 2015)

Sarada will be kidnapped by the Onion uchiha for the sake of the PLOT.

Oh, and to have Sasuke save her, to bridge the gap that undoubtedly will exist once they meet. So that Sasuke will get another free pass of behaving like shit to yet another person.


----------



## Shattering (May 12, 2015)

Teachan said:


> Sarada will be kidnapped by the Onion uchiha for the sake of the PLOT.
> 
> Oh, and to have Sasuke save her, to bridge the gap that undoubtedly will exist once they meet. So that Sasuke will get another free pass of behaving like shit to yet another person.



IMO Sasuke's path to redemption should be having somehow to choose between Itachi and Sarada, and choosing Sarada of course, that would prove that he actually cares about her and he is no longer the biggest piece of shit in Narutoverse.


----------



## Addy (May 12, 2015)

lndra said:


> Not even Shikamaru could "sense" those two weaklings behind them ... So Kishimoto is obviously going with the Scooby Doo plan.
> 
> If Sarada gets kidnapped, it is going to be when Naruto loses them with a shunshin or just base speed. I don't see Kishimoto making Celebi-Malfoy attack her, and Naruto is a few meters away moving in slow motion.



i am not a hundred percent sure about Naruto ditching them or the kidnapping. its too logical for kishi


----------



## Zef (May 12, 2015)

Shattering said:


> IMO Sasuke's path to redemption should be having somehow to choose between Itachi and Sarada, and choosing Sarada of course, that would prove that he actually cares about her and he is no longer the biggest piece of shit in Narutoverse.



Itachi's not even alive

What do you mean choose between them?


----------



## Platypus (May 12, 2015)

Itachi will always remain alive in Sasuke's _kokoro_


----------



## Indra (May 12, 2015)

Addy said:


> i am not a hundred percent sure about Naruto ditching them or the kidnapping. its too logical for kishi


From the spoilers it hinted something happens when her and Chou CHou look for Sasuke. We shall find out soon, Thursday is near 



Deana said:


> But, isn't just being near Naruto, the same as being in the safest place in the entire Naruto universe? Not to mention they are going to the second most safe place to be in the Naruto verse. The location of Sasuke.
> 
> In theory, no one should be able to touch those girls even if they are surrounded by a hostile army but Kishi does love drama so something will go wrong.


Of course it's the safest place in the world, but these girls aren't ninja. Imagine Sasuke taking young Boruto on a mission to kill four Jonin ranked rogue shinobi.

It just doesn't make sense, and it isn't safe for him. Plus, they are going to talk with Orochimaru. Naruto is an Hokage so "babysitting' is a part of the job, but he is on a mission right now thanks to Sasuke reporting in on the details of the Akatsuki/Uchiha.

These variables don't make it the safe for her to go, even if she is with Demi-Gods.


----------



## Shattering (May 12, 2015)

Zef said:


> Itachi's not even alive
> 
> What do you mean choose between them?



Don't know, maybe something like if you take the red pill your brother is back, if you take the blue one Sarada survives 

At this point Kishi needs to prove that Sasuke truly cares about Sarada and I don't think a simple rescue would do the trick, not for me at least


----------



## Addy (May 12, 2015)

lndra said:


> Yeah so far the only one with feats are: Boruto, and Shikamaru's one hand-sign Shadow possession jutsu



onion uchiha shoots onion themed sharingan  jutsu


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 12, 2015)

lndra said:


> This is why I believe they will get lost while catching up to Naruto. It would be bad as an Hokage, and basically being her father's best friend, he would be risking her safety.



Nah, he wouldn't be risking her safety because he'd be there to protect her. He is the Hokage after all.


----------



## Indra (May 12, 2015)

SharinganGirl said:


> Nah, he wouldn't be risking her safety because he'd be there to protect her. He is the Hokage after all.


I sorta mean before Naruto/Team Charada make contact. Cause if they meet there is noway Hokage Naruto is letting them out of his sights, but I feel as if ... If Naruto and them make contact right outside of the village, he would just make a clone and take them back. 

Unless he feels that her going with him to visit Sasuke/Orochimaru is justified, but I explained why I think that is wrong above/


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 12, 2015)

Yeah I get you, but idk. It's hard to say. Sarada needs to see her dad and I'm sure Naruto knows that as well. But eh, who knows really? He might even send them back to the village. Idk. I'm surprised we don't have any spoilers yet? Why wait a day before the chapter is released to give out any spoilers? What would be the point in that when the chapter is due out the very next day? Strange that we got them on a Saturday, 5 days before the chapter was released last week, but now nothing? Okay...


----------



## Deynard (May 12, 2015)

I exepect rasengan.

Wait what


----------



## forkandspoon (May 12, 2015)

Bad guy is probably going to be  some random kid Itachi spared the night of the massacre.


----------



## Shattering (May 12, 2015)

forkandspoon said:


> Bad guy is probably going to be  some random kid Itachi spared the night of the massacre.



I would actually like this, a lot, it could even make sense.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 13, 2015)

I hope Evil sees the thread and takes pity on us real soon. 



forkandspoon said:


> Bad guy is probably going to be  some random kid Itachi spared the night of the massacre.



That is the best theory/prediction/whatever I have read so far concerning this new Uchiha.

I think I would like that, too. Better than an experiment, lost Uchiha, random impregnation by Itachi or Itachi memories+Obito eye collection embedded in Onion boy.



Gilgamesh said:


> If Sadara got kidnapped Sasuke would go "Who?"



I'm pretty sure he knows she exists and has seen her before, probably in pictures. But if that's how their meeting goes, I think I would laugh and then die from sadness for Sarada's sake.


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2015)

Shattering said:


> I would actually like this, a lot, it could even make sense.



it should make sense. one of the biggest problems with the story kishi made surrounding the massacre is that no other children existed. what?  50 uchihas and only ony one kid?


----------



## Terra Branford (May 13, 2015)

Addy said:


> it should make sense. one of the biggest problems with the story kishi made surrounding the massacre is that no other children existed. what?  50 uchihas and only ony one kid?



Who said other kids didn't exist?


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> Who said other kids didn't exist?



Kishi never mentioned them or showed them, but he did mention that pain killed children. 

therefore, i don't care what the forum says, the Uchiha only had sasuke as a kid because kishi logic.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 13, 2015)

Addy said:


> Kishi never mentioned them or showed them, but he did mention that pain killed children.
> 
> therefore, i don't care what the forum says, the Uchiha only had sasuke as a kid because kishi logic.



I don't think he'd want to show multiple dead children. Seems like a huge stretch to assume Sasuke was the only kid born.


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> I don't think he'd want to show multiple dead children. Seems like a huge stretch to assume Sasuke was the only kid born.



i know how it sounds but until proven wrong, i cant agree there are other children which is why i hope that hooded is an uchiha survivor. 

though, i hope more that he is an oro experiment because oro!!!


----------



## Terra Branford (May 13, 2015)

^ I very much doubt that.

Kishi has been afraid to make a villain since day one. Zabuza is the prime example.

Itachi was never meant to be pure evil. No villain was or will ever be.



Addy said:


> i know how it sounds but until proven wrong, i cant agree there are other children which is why i hope that hooded is an uchiha survivor.
> 
> though, i hope more that he is an oro experiment because oro!!!



I wouldn't mind Oro being involved but I really don't want to see an experiment. 

(funny sig by the way)

edit

what if the uchiha is Shisui?


----------



## Indra (May 13, 2015)

This is a reason why I don't like Itachi as a character, nor Kishimoto as his ultimate wanker.

>Calls himself a pacifist
>Kills his entire clan, but does not plea for a better solution. 
>Claims he does this for his brother
>Mind tortures him for no reason at all, like the death of his family/clan wasn't enough for his mental stability
>Comes back and uses Tsukuyomi on him again

the list goes on. But, yeah. Itachi is the best character ever .... hurrah.


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2015)

i will cut the itachi debate since that horse was beaten to death many times already  

if we see sasuke this chapter, what do you think he would be doing? running towards his meeting point with naruto? waiting in a coffee shop charging his iPhone?


----------



## Overhaul (May 13, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> ^ I very much doubt that.
> 
> Kishi has been afraid to make a villain since day one. Zabuza is the prime example.
> 
> Itachi was never meant to be pure evil. No villain was or will ever be.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 13, 2015)

Revy said:


>



Obviously besides the p*d*p****. Other unnamed villains (evil to the core) do not count.


----------



## Motive (May 13, 2015)

^ Actually, we do learn why Orochimaru acts the way he does (i.e., his parents dying and him wanting to find a way to bring them back) so it's not like he just does things without a purpose.


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2015)

oh shit!!!!!!!  we might find out about orochimarus true motives that kishi left in the manga!!


----------



## xer0 (May 13, 2015)

I'll wager that the hooded dude, has to be none other than Kabuto.


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2015)

xer0 said:


> I'll wager that the hooded dude, has to be none other than Kabuto.



a very high possibility. he might have become an itachi worshiper


----------



## Terra Branford (May 13, 2015)

I don't think so.

If he became obsessed with Itachi and the Uchiha that would be really crazy of Kishi. And he's not that crazy yet.


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> I don't think so.
> 
> If he became obsessed with Itachi and the Uchiha that would be really crazy of Kishi. And he's not that crazy yet.



but kishi is obsessed with itachi and the uchiha clan. him creating a character that reflects his obsession is the next logical step.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 13, 2015)

Addy said:


> but kishi is obsessed with itachi and the uchiha clan. him creating a character that reflects his obsession is the next logical step.



True, but even Kishi knows when something is ridiculous. 

So create one, sure, but turn Kabuto into one? I don't think so.


----------



## John Connor (May 13, 2015)

Uchiha and Senju blood was almost destroyed before the village was created

their alliances and subjugation of other clans kept them powerful until the bloody end even though their actual numbers were small. this meant that the village became a stronger idea than the Senju or Uchiha. by the time Minato was a ninja there was only Tsunade from the Senju clan and by the time Naruto was a ninja there was only Sasuke from the Uchiha clan


----------



## Platypus (May 13, 2015)

xer0 said:


> I'll wager that the hooded dude, has to be none other than Kabuto.


So Kabuto went from good guy to bad guy, to good guy and back to evil guy?



I don't think Kabuto is the hooded man, considering his Heel-Face Turn due to Izanami and him helping Sasuke after that. He pretty much became fully good guy at the end of Part II. Would Kishi make him a major villain again in the Gaiden? Doubtful. I can see him as one of the shady/crazy scientists (so him and Oro) who're going to help Naruto and Sasuke for their own benefits.

 <--- Basically what this guy does.

Kabuto could be Orochimaru's Nemu.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 13, 2015)

xer0 said:


> I'll wager that the hooded dude, has to be none other than Kabuto.


Obsessing over the guy who defeated you sounds like a very Kabuto thing to do, actually.  This is the guy who obsessed over Oro after all.


----------



## Jad (May 13, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> Yo guys. Why isn't this in the spoiler thread?
> Does this not count?



Just previews of stuff we already know.

Anyone that has read Chapter 2 will know Sarada is looking for her father and the truth of her birth, big whoop.

----------

Is anyone slightly annoyed at how boring the storyline for this arc is on how it's about finding out where Sarada's birth was? Can we just not slam this shit in one-chapter and not drag it out.

Sarada: "Hey, can someone tell me where I was born?"

Someone who knows: "Well, I don't want to be a fucking douche and not tell you what you should rightfully know. So here is your backstory *tells it*" 

Seriously, might as well read a chapter about Sasuke doing his tax returns than this uninteresting plot line.


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> Yo guys. Why isn't this in the spoiler thread?
> Does this not count?



official previews are not spoilers


----------



## Platypus (May 13, 2015)

forkandspoon said:


> Bad guy is probably going to be  some random kid Itachi spared the night of the massacre.





Terra Branford said:


> I think I would like that, too. Better than an experiment, lost Uchiha, random impregnation by Itachi or Itachi memories+Obito eye collection embedded in Onion boy.



Talking about Celebi? Massacre happened about 20-25 years before. Celebi doesn't look that old. About the Hood? Could be a non-Uchiha as well, which I find more likely to be honest. Can't really think why any known non-Uchiha would be obsessing over Itachi and the pride of the Uchiha clan though.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 13, 2015)

Jad said:


> Just previews of stuff we already know.
> 
> Anyone that has read Chapter 2 will know Sarada is looking for her father and the truth of her birth, big whoop.
> 
> ...



Where's the drama? The build? The heartfelt conclusion?


I prefer my Naruto soap opera.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 13, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Talking about Celebi? Massacre happened about 20-25 years before. Celebi doesn't look that old. About the Hood? Could be a non-Uchiha as well, which I find more likely to be honest. Can't really think why any known non-Uchiha would be obsessing over Itachi and the pride of the Uchiha clan though.



I was referring to the onion guy when I was referring to the experiments but the way I heard it both appear to be Uchiha, so I was also including some of the theories (on tumblr) for him too.


----------



## heartsutra (May 13, 2015)

Ok I guess
Going through this thread for news wasn't as awful as the previous one

Just thought it was nice because the preview confirms predictions of chapter #3 continuing with the Sasuke/Naruto/Sarada/Chouchou plotline instead of idk swinging back to the academy and focus on that or Boruto, …


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2015)

Jad said:


> Just previews of stuff we already know.
> 
> Anyone that has read Chapter 2 will know Sarada is looking for her father and the truth of her birth, big whoop.
> 
> ...



im loving it and so does kishi :ignoramus


----------



## Golden Circle (May 13, 2015)

Jad said:


> Is anyone slightly annoyed at how boring the storyline for this arc is on how it's about finding out where Sarada's birth was? Can we just not slam this shit in one-chapter and not drag it out.
> 
> Sarada: "Hey, can someone tell me where I was born?"
> 
> ...


Speak for yourself, grandpa.


----------



## B.o.t.i (May 13, 2015)

Its fucking kabuto in the cloak. How are people expecting a new character. Hopefully naruto teleports we are not on this tree running shit. Only 7 chapters left.


----------



## Black Mirror (May 13, 2015)

I really hope it's Deidara. He was so young when he died 

It's pbbly some new random character .-.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (May 13, 2015)

The hooded guy is obviously shisui he's the only Uchiha we know of that wasn't present in Konoha during the massacre who could be possibly be alive. 

The hooded figure clearly has some amount of skill in Genjutsu as well Shisui was known to be skilled in and he has a connection to Itachi as well which would explain why he would Genjutsu him to kill Sasuke because of Itachi.


----------



## heartsutra (May 13, 2015)

I guess we have hit the point where we are going in circles again about the hooded guy, right?

I predict
Sarada meets Sasuke and that's the cliffhanger this chapter will end on.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 13, 2015)

Thdyingbreed said:


> The hooded guy is obviously shisui he's the only Uchiha we know of that wasn't present in Konoha during the massacre who could be possibly be alive.
> 
> The hooded figure clearly has some amount of skill in Genjutsu as well Shisui was known to be skilled in and he has a connection to Itachi as well which would explain why he would Genjutsu him to kill Sasuke because of Itachi.



Ahaha, see my previous post. I think it might be Shisui as well!


----------



## TheGreen1 (May 13, 2015)

Golden Circle said:


> Obsessing over the guy who defeated you sounds like a very Kabuto thing to do, actually.  This is the guy who obsessed over Oro after all.



Itachi's dead, so why would Kabuto still be obsessing? In fact, Kabuto stated that he had sorted things out when he had woken up from Izanami and accepted himself. If you're referring to Sasuke, Sasuke didn't beat Kabuto, Itachi did. Sasuke got in the way.



Platypus said:


> Talking about Celebi? Massacre happened about 20-25 years before. Celebi doesn't look that old. About the Hood? Could be a non-Uchiha as well, which I find more likely to be honest. Can't really think why any known non-Uchiha would be obsessing over Itachi and the pride of the Uchiha clan though.



Remember, Obito had a huge collection of Sharingan eyes bottled up somewhere. I'd assume they still survived. Plus, Danzo might have a few lying around in his root bases. But at least with Obito, it's not that much of a stretch to believe someone gained access and took some Sharingan eyes to use on loyal subjects.


----------



## Hexa (May 13, 2015)

The gaiden isn't really about the secret of Sarada's birth.  It's a reason to get Sarada (and probably Bolt) into a situation where interesting stuff is happening rather being tucked away safely in a peaceful village.


----------



## Trojan (May 13, 2015)

Jad said:


> Just previews of stuff we already know.
> 
> Anyone that has read Chapter 2 will know Sarada is looking for her father and the truth of her birth, big whoop.
> 
> ...



The storyline is dumb a'f, but I have seen people claiming
1- those 2 chapters we got are better than the entire 700 chapters of the main-manga.
2- It's such an amazing character development and Sarada is looking for deep questions
as the idea behind existing itself 

So apparently yeah, some people are really into "who's the father/mother" as it's really amazing storyline. Even tho I bet it's all about her being their paring's child. 



B.o.t.i said:


> Its fucking kabuto in the cloak. How are people expecting a new character. Hopefully naruto teleports we are not on this tree running shit. Only 7 chapters left.


Naruto can't teleport tho!


----------



## Platypus (May 13, 2015)

TheGreen1 said:


> Remember, Obito had a huge collection of Sharingan eyes bottled up somewhere. I'd assume they still survived. Plus, Danzo might have a few lying around in his root bases. But at least with Obito, it's not that much of a stretch to believe someone gained access and took some Sharingan eyes to use on loyal subjects.



I know. I think it's very likely that the Celebi kid is an experiment (gone loose?) with implanted Sharingan. "Gone loose" because I can't see either Orochimaru or Kabuto playing a major villain role in all this. Nor do I expect Celebi or Hood to be one of Itachi's relatives/a survivor of the Massacre. There's always the possibility of Hood being a new character altogether. New - kinda filler-ish - villains trying to bring back/with motivations based on previous established concepts and characters are not unheard of in epilogues like these. We'll see.


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2015)

Hexa said:


> The gaiden isn't really about the secret of Sarada's birth.  It's a reason to get Sarada (and probably Bolt) into a situation where interesting stuff is happening rather being tucked away safely in a peaceful village.


it's part of the plot so far. 

though, it is to be seen if this is the main plot or a side plot.


----------



## Indra (May 13, 2015)

Hussain said:


> The storyline is dumb a'f, but I have seen people claiming
> 1- those 2 chapters we got are better than the entire 700 chapters of the main-manga.
> 2- It's such an amazing character development and Sarada is looking for deep questions
> as the idea behind existing itself
> ...


Same. These chapters suck, and after the hype of a pairing and two characters who have spawned hate for a while get thrown into the dumpster, they expect people not to react the way they did?

Funny enough each reviewer that I listen to whether it be Sawyer, KOL, etc., all are more interested in the Uchiha/Akatsuki, then what-ever Kishimoto is doing with Sarada. Which isn't suprising, what Kishimoto gave us is boring as hell.

Naruto: "My dream ... Is to surpass the Hokage and then have the people of this village acknowledge my existence"
Sasuke: "I have an ambition ... The resurrrection of my clan .. and to kill a certain man"

And then we have this generation ... "Where are my birth records?"


----------



## Platypus (May 13, 2015)

Hussain pulling my somewhat poorly worded statement way out of context


----------



## Zef (May 13, 2015)

Hussain exaggerating like shit.

No one said the first two chapters were better then the entire 700 of the original series.If someone did say that they were obviously trying to rustle jummies, and it seems like it worked.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 13, 2015)

Zef said:


> No one said the first two chapters were better then the entire 700 of the original series.



I do recall someone saying it but I doubt he's serious


----------



## Trojan (May 13, 2015)

Zef said:


> Hussain exaggerating like shit.
> 
> No one said the first two chapters were better then the entire 700 of the original series.If someone did say that they were obviously trying to rustle jummies, and it seems like it worked.



There is someone. 
no needs for names tho, you can probably search and see. 
(tho surprisingly enough, not a SS fan as far as I know. )



> If someone did say that they were obviously trying to rustle jummies, and it seems like it worked



Nah, I don't think so, I knew him for a while now. I doubt he's of this type of people. Especially that he is not one of those die-hard paring fans (as far as I know at least )


----------



## Rai (May 13, 2015)

Spoiler:

Chapter 700 + 3: The Meeting(not sure if the translation is correct)


----------



## vagnard (May 13, 2015)

My only problem with the Gaiden is the Celebi / Tobi rip off subplot. 

I don't want a big plot in a mini series like this. I was just expecting Slice of Life kind of manga. I like the subplot of Sarada questioning her parentage, Mitsuki, Choucho and the chunnin exam vibes. We just had like 200 chapters of a war boring as fuck. Kishimoto should use the mini series just for character development and closure, not to open more cans of worms.

On the previous discussion this 2 chapters were better than anything Kishimoto offered after Kage Meeting Arc in any case. (Not that you need to be brilliant to surpass that)


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> Chapter 700 + 3: The Meeting(not sure if the translation is correct)



based on what?


----------



## auem (May 13, 2015)

vagnard said:


> My only problem with the Gaiden is the Celebi / Tobi rip off subplot.
> 
> I don't want a big plot in a mini series like this. I was just expecting Slice of Life kind of manga. I like the subplot of Sarada questioning her parentage, Mitsuki, Choucho and the chunnin exam vibes. We just had like 200 chapters of a war boring as fuck. Kishimoto should use the mini series just for character development and closure, not to open more cans of worms.
> 
> On the previous discussion this 2 chapters were better than anything Kishimoto offered after Kage Meeting Arc in any case. (Not that you need to be brilliant to surpass that)



I like it..it would open up the paths for more mini arcs..


----------



## Platypus (May 13, 2015)

vagnard said:


> My only problem with the Gaiden is the Celebi / Tobi rip off subplot.
> 
> I don't want a big plot in a mini series like this. I was just expecting Slice of Life kind of manga. I like the subplot of Sarada questioning her parentage, Mitsuki, Choucho and the chunnin exam vibes. We just had like 200 chapters of a war boring as fuck. Kishimoto should use the mini series just for character development and closure, not to open more cans of worms.
> 
> On the previous discussion this 2 chapters were better than anything Kishimoto offered after Kage Meeting Arc in any case. (Not that you need to be brilliant to surpass that)



You expected slice-of-life from Kishi? 

Well, I guess he's done a few slice-of-life-esque chapters in the past. 

I anticipate that both subplots will be connected throughout the following chapters. Seems the most logical way of handling things in this mini-series.


----------



## B.o.t.i (May 13, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Naruto can't teleport tho!



Bolt implied naurto hirashin'd to him.When he was messing the statues up.


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Spoiler pic:



so burrito is finally in the chapter 

guess the prediction about him and mitsuki following salad and chouchou is true after all


----------



## Platypus (May 13, 2015)

Lel, those shitty spoilers from last week are going to be legit after all.


----------



## Zef (May 13, 2015)

Dat absent dialogue.


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2015)

i am going to assume that package burrito has is from hinata to naruto maybe? 

ok, i am sure of it now, they are at the gates of konoha. same pillars and same letters.





Platypus said:


> Lel, those shitty spoilers from last week are going to be legit after all.



what shitty spoilers? 

if you mean burrito and mitsuki following salad, then that was a prediction by many people.


----------



## Zef (May 13, 2015)

Hinata packing Boruto a lunch.:ho


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2015)

Zef said:


> Hinata packing Boruto a lunch.:ho



what if that is for naruto and burrito goes to give it to the real naruto? but why is shkamaru not stopping him?


----------



## Platypus (May 13, 2015)

Addy said:


> what shitty spoilers?


These: 

Well, it does say Boruto is off-panelled


----------



## Zef (May 13, 2015)

Addy said:


> what if that is for naruto and burrito goes to give it to the real naruto? but why is shkamaru not stopping him?



That's Shikimaru's logic.

> Stops Boruto from playing with a clone inside the village
> Doesn't stop Boruto from leaving the village to see his real father


----------



## Za Fuuru (May 13, 2015)

vagnard said:


> I don't want a big plot in a mini series like this. I was just expecting Slice of Life kind of manga.



This plot is gonna continue in the movie and probably a Boruto manga. How could you expect slice of life LOL


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Another pic:



why am i excited to see naruto? 

wait, naruto is at the gates? i thought he was in a forest with shikamar..... what? 
Link removed


Platypus said:


> These:
> 
> Well, it does say Boruto is off-panelled



stopped at 


> It seem orchimaru is in blood prison something in line with it


----------



## Platypus (May 13, 2015)

Addy said:


> why am i excited to see naruto?
> 
> 
> 
> stopped at



Don't stop there, it gets even funnier


----------



## Indra (May 13, 2015)

Boruto and Mitsuki coming in to save the manga


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Don't stop there, it gets even funnier





> Karin is pretty much an lunatic chain up somewhere.... *Mizuki *


reps man, reps for letting me read this XD


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2015)

lndra said:


> Boruto and Mitsuki coming in to save the manga



but it wasn't bad 

hopefully, burrito shows more sides of his personality this time


----------



## Succubus (May 13, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Spoiler pic:



lol @ mitsukis staring at boruto's ass


----------



## Kazhmiran (May 13, 2015)

Mitsuki & Boruto looks so sweet .... i am excited to new chapter.....


----------



## Zef (May 13, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Last picture that I will post



.......SMDH


----------



## vered (May 13, 2015)

Mitzuki seems to me like boruto's up and coming "best friend" type pf guy but at the same time he  feels more and more like Orochimaru.


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2015)

i think salad and chouchou were tricked into following the clone naruto while the real naruto is running from the gates of konoha XD


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2015)

ant the title is "the meeting" who is meeting who? 



vered said:


> Mitzuki seems to me like boruto's up and coming "best friend" type pf guy but at the same time he  feels more and more like Orochimaru.



his silence is a bit unnerving but i dont want to think much of it :/


----------



## ch1p (May 13, 2015)

Mizuki is a creepy dude, but he's the third member of the gang. He can't be totally evil.


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2015)

ch1p said:


> Mizuki is a creepy dude, but he's the third member of the gang. He can't be totally evil.



he seems like a douche criticizing others but other than that, i cant really get why people think he is evil beyond his looks


----------



## Alkaid (May 13, 2015)

Did Naruto just trick them  ?


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2015)

Alkaid said:


> Did Naruto just trick them  ?



most likely 

though, the title "the meeting"


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 13, 2015)

Hmm. Photos are intriguing. Thank you, Rai. Can't wait for the chapter tonight.


----------



## Majin Lu (May 13, 2015)

It looks Boruto is trying to give Naruto a bento. I wonder if the girls will can keep the pace and follow Naruto. 



ℜai said:


> Another pic:


----------



## Kazhmiran (May 13, 2015)

Addy said:


> most likely
> 
> though, the title "the meeting"



sounds logical


----------



## Platypus (May 13, 2015)

Addy said:


> most likely
> 
> though, the title "the meeting"



Meeting between Sasuke and Naruto?
Meeting between Sasuke and Hood?
Meeting between Hood and Oro?
Meeting between Akatsuki members?

Could be anything really...


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2015)

Majin Lu said:


> It looks Boruto is trying to give Naruto a bento. I wonder if the girls will can keep the pace and follow Naruto.



my guess is the naruto they are following is a clone. the one burrito and mitsuki are following is the real one. though, why isn't shikamaru stopping them when they are right infront of him? 

still, it is clever to trick the girls which means naruto sensed them so he wasn't tricked by them


----------



## ch1p (May 13, 2015)

So Naruto & Shikamaru talked in the office (which Sarada overheard and followed), went to the woods to talk some more (where Sarada continued to overhearing them), then we have them at the front gates? They talked along the way from office > woods > front gate and Sarada followed. Mitsuki and Bolt will see the two girls following Naruto and they'll follow too.


----------



## Altair21 (May 13, 2015)

The meeting is likely one of the following:

Naruto meets Sasuke
Naruto and Sasuke meet Orochimaru
Sasuke meets Sarada


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2015)

so this is how sasuke becomes burrito's sensie


----------



## STFUorCCnewB (May 13, 2015)

Chapter summary, taken from MangaHelpers, I can't post the source due 10 posts count limit..
If that's the real deal, the chapter will be awesome. 
Google translate to understand what I'm talking about,
I'll leave the script here to let the translators like OD to the the perfect job

--Looks like the summary is fake.. Sorry for posting it, just wanted to share ASAP when I first saw in on Manga Helpers--


*Spoiler*: __ 




『愛している』

--------------------------------------

ナルトを尾行しているサラダ
サラダを二重尾行しているミツキ

--------------------------------------

木の葉ではサクラが起床

シズネからサラダの疑惑を聞かされる
サクラ曰く、サラダは誤解していると

サクラ
「思春期に入ったサラダだから
　父親がいない寂しさで変な誤解をしてる
　本当に私がお腹を痛めて産んだ子なのに…

　自分の父親の悪い部分を
　話したくなかったから黙ってたけど…

　でももう話しても大丈夫な頭の良い子だから
　帰ってきたら話す」

サクラがと過去の事を思い出す

--------------------------------------

【回想】

サラダに知られたくなかったが
サラダを妊娠した時、木の葉では
まだサスケに対する敵対心があった

里のほとんどはサスケを英雄としてみていた

だが一部ではサスケとその妻であるサクラを
よく思っていない人も少なからずいる

雨の日、サクラはサスケとナルト（本体）と
シズネに付き添われ、大蛇丸のアジトで
サラダを産む準備に入った

しかし、思ったより難産で
サクラの命が危なかった

サスケはサクラを失いたくないので、
サクラの命を優先しろと言った

大蛇丸が嫌がっているカリンに、
サクラに自分を噛ませて体力を回復させろという

カリンはサクラに嫉妬していたので、嫌がるカリン
サスケはカリンに土下座をして頼むという

自分の事刺した時は、軽い謝罪ですませたのに、
サクラの事は土下座して頼むんだと、
サスケの本気を知る

自分の負けを知り、サスケがサクラを
愛しているのを知り、感動し、
カリンは助ける事を決意する

出産中、サスケはずっとサクラの側で手を握っていた
自分の無力さを感じ、サクラの凄さを肌を通して感じていた
サクラはカリンで回復し、無事サラダは産まれた

出産祝いに自分のメガネをプレゼントする
眼が悪くないのに？というサクラだが、
将来、必要になった時にとってくれという

サクラはカリンに感謝し、カリンはその場を去り、
サスケとサクラと赤ちゃんを三人にする

サスケ
「サクラ、よく頑張ったな・・・ありがとう」

サクラ
「サスケ君こそ、ずっと側にいてくれてありがとう…
　サスケ君にソックリだよ、この子」

サスケ
「サクラ・・・愛している」

サクラ
「サスケくん・・・私もよ・・・」

二人はキスをする

【回想終了】

--------------------------------------

サラダに本当の事を全て話そうと
決意しているサクラ

そこへ、チョウジの嫁がやってきて、
サラダとチョウチョウがナルトを追って
出ていったと話す

驚くサクラ・・・

--------------------------------------

大蛇丸とカリンの場面

カリン
「ウヒヒヒヒ～
　サスケの新しい写真ゲット」

大蛇丸
「カリン、いい加減にしなさい
　あんたもいい年して…みっともない…
　男の一人でも…」

カリン
「うっせーな、ババアのアンタに
　言われたくないわ！！」

カリンは髪の毛がボサボサに伸びてて
目にはたるみが、顔にはほうれい線が深くついている

他はあまり変わっていない
囚人服ではないが、それっぽいズボンを履いていて裸足
メガネは健在で歯型もまだ沢山残っている

大蛇丸は全く容姿が変わっていない

カリンはヨダレを垂らしながら、
サスケの現在の写真を眺めている

大蛇丸
（はぁ・・・この調子じゃ
　不細工な男さえも近寄らないわね・・・）

大蛇丸は、5年前に施設から盗まれたサスケと
カリンの細胞の一部の事を気にしている
変なことに利用されなければいいけど…と

--------------------------------------

場面変わってサスケ

ナルトとの待ち合わせ場所らしき川で一休み

サクラとはやりとりしているみたいで、
サラダの写真が何枚か送られてきている

それを眺めて父親らしい笑顔をしているサスケ

そこにナルトがやってくる…
だがサスケがナルトでないと見破る

それは前回の玉ねぎ頭の少年

NARUTO ナルト 外伝 4話～七代目火影と緋色の花つ月～ ネタバレに続く


----------



## Altair21 (May 13, 2015)

^If that summary is correct then it seems like Sarada's birth could've been kept secret due to hostility against Sasuke and Sarada received her glasses from Karin as a gift. Karin also helped save Sakura by letting her bite her due to complications when giving birth to Sarada.  Not entirely sure due to lol google translate.


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2015)

STFUorCCnewB said:


> Chapter summary, taken from MangaHelpers, I can't post the source due 10 post count limit..
> If that's the real deal, the chapter will be freanking awesome.
> Google translate to understand what I'm talking about,
> I'll leave the script here to let the translators like OD to the the perfect job
> ...





ℜai said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> Chapter 700 + 3: The Meeting(not sure if the translation is correct)



the title for the spoiler you posted doesn't match up with rai so its fake. but thanks anyway. amusing to read


----------



## Sora (May 13, 2015)

STFUorCCnewB said:


> Chapter summary, taken from MangaHelpers, I can't post the source due 10 post count limit..
> If that's the real deal, the chapter will be awesome.
> Google translate to understand what I'm talking about,
> I'll leave the script here to let the translators like OD to the the perfect job
> ...



they're probably fake dude
it's way too early to reveal Sarada's mysterious birth


----------



## gabzilla (May 13, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Another pic:



**


----------



## FallFromGrace (May 13, 2015)

STFUorCCnewB said:


> Chapter summary, taken from MangaHelpers, I can't post the source due 10 posts count limit..
> If that's the real deal, the chapter will be awesome.
> Google translate to understand what I'm talking about,
> I'll leave the script here to let the translators like OD to the the perfect job
> ...



No way this is real


----------



## The Big G (May 13, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Spoiler pic:





Zef said:


> Hinata packing Boruto a lunch.:ho



"Yo Dad, Mom packed a Lunch for you. She said to share with Mr. Sasuke"

"Mah Wifey  "


----------



## Altair21 (May 13, 2015)

Yea the more I read the more I was like there's absolutely no way this is real.


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2015)

i think the dialougue is something like

shikamaru: were are you two going?
burrito: mom told me to give this to dad.

chouchou: why is the 7th moving so slow?

and then salad figures out she was tricked


----------



## Trojan (May 13, 2015)

B.o.t.i said:


> Bolt implied naurto hirashin'd to him.When he was messing the statues up.



No, he said shunshin. It's the regular one, but Narudo's is fast.


----------



## Za Fuuru (May 13, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> ^If that summary is correct then it seems like Sarada's birth could've been kept secret due to hostility against Sasuke and Sarada received her glasses from Karin as a gift. Karin also helped save Sakura by letting her bite her due to complications when giving birth to Sarada.  Not entirely sure due to lol google translate.



now people wear glasses just because it's a gift, not because their vision is poor


----------



## Indra (May 13, 2015)

Boruto is looking really handsome.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Terra Branford (May 13, 2015)

I think it is beyond mean to post the images without the text. 

At least the wait for the chapter isn't two weeks...


----------



## sakuraboobs (May 13, 2015)

Za Fuuru said:


> now people wear glasses just because it's a gift, not because their vision is poor



It has to be fake


----------



## ch1p (May 13, 2015)

That spoiler isn't real. Kishi is mean, but he's not that mean.  What sprung that flashback too? Nope. ETA: ah. Still nope.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 13, 2015)

STFUorCCnewB said:


> Chapter summary, taken from MangaHelpers, I can't post the source due 10 posts count limit..
> If that's the real deal, the chapter will be awesome.
> Google translate to understand what I'm talking about,
> I'll leave the script here to let the translators like OD to the the perfect job
> ...



Even if it is fake I wanna know what it says. Google translate fails hard.


----------



## Klue (May 13, 2015)

Naruto looking so kwel.


----------



## Raiden (May 13, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> ^If that summary is correct then it seems like Sarada's birth could've been kept secret due to hostility against Sasuke and Sarada received her glasses from Karin as a gift. Karin also helped save Sakura by letting her bite her due to complications when giving birth to Sarada.  Not entirely sure due to lol google translate.



oh god .


----------



## Arya Stark (May 13, 2015)

mitsuki and boruto seem to be bros.

tbh i think mitsuki will pull an asami on us. he might be related to someone (oro?) who wants to take over the village but he won't stand for that plan and stick to his friends instead.

friendship conquers all blah blah...


----------



## TRN (May 13, 2015)

Raiden said:


> oh god .



It fake    You can telll


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> mitsuki and boruto seem to be bros.
> 
> tbh i think mitsuki will pull an asami on us. he might be related to someone (oro?) who wants to take over the village but he won't stand for that plan and stick to his friends instead.
> 
> friendship conquers all blah blah...



man, people want mitsuki to be evil


----------



## Terra Branford (May 13, 2015)

@Addy

that's not the only thing they want, they want blood too. there is already a shipping war between him, Boruto and Sarada.  



> Someone said this on NB:
> 
> >Hinata meets Boruto on the street
> >Himawari is with Hinata
> ...



It actually seems likely to happen in my opinion...but knowing Kishi something boring will happening, or really nothing at all.


----------



## Sauce (May 13, 2015)

Sasuke and Naruto reunion.


----------



## Klue (May 13, 2015)

Raiden said:


> oh god .



Doubt it.

What would be the point of keeping it secret from here even now if that were the case? Everyone knows she is Sasuke's daughter.


----------



## Succubus (May 13, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> ^If that summary is correct then it seems like Sarada's birth could've been kept secret due to hostility against Sasuke and Sarada received her glasses from Karin as a gift. Karin also helped save Sakura by letting her bite her due to complications when giving birth to Sarada.  Not entirely sure due to lol google translate.



sounds like Kishi's writing


----------



## Arya Stark (May 13, 2015)

Addy said:


> man, people want mitsuki to be evil



even if he is evil, he'll obviously be converted. 

i'm really interested in him, creepy but still manages to be charming


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2015)

nb spoilers? 

the same place that twisted OD's translation last week? 

and it also contradicts itself as well with naruto being with hinata, but she asks burrito to give him the bento 



Terra Branford said:


> @Addy
> 
> that's not the only thing they want, they want blood too. there is already a shipping war between him, Boruto and Sarada.


ew 


> It actually seems likely to happen in my opinion...but knowing Kishi something boring will happening, or really nothing at all.



first 2 chapters so far gave you the impression of boring


----------



## Indra (May 13, 2015)

C'mon Kishimoto

Prodigy prodigy prodigy.

^My mental state


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 13, 2015)

The poster already confirmed that the spoiler summary was fake.


----------



## Trojan (May 13, 2015)

> >Boruto/Mitsuki distract Shikamaru. Apparently his Prodigy/Genius thing steps in and he figures out how to stop Shadow possession jutsu because he went through it once



I would love to see that.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 13, 2015)

> >Mitsuki mysteriously stares off with a weird reaction to Boruto's "family" almost ... in spite.



Mitsuki Snow ?


----------



## Altair21 (May 13, 2015)

I will never buy anything that comes from NB. Site is a cesspool.


----------



## Zef (May 13, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> I will never buy anything that comes from NB. Site is a cesspool.



What he said


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> I will never buy anything that comes from NB. Site is a cesspool.



that site took OD's spoiler translations last week, edited them, and POSTED THEM IN THE FUCKING OP FOR EVERYONE TO READ WITHOUT ANY MODIFICATION........... still sourcing that OD said the new twisted version


----------



## vered (May 13, 2015)

Hussain said:


> I would love to see that.



Isn't it Itachi lv kind of genius? That would be hilarious if Boruto is a genius to the lv of Itachi/oro  in complete contrast to how Naruto was as a kid.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 13, 2015)

Addy said:


> nb spoilers?
> 
> the same place that twisted OD's translation last week?
> 
> ...



Ahaha, I didn't noticed the contradiction at first. 

lol it is true.



Addy said:


> first fix is for free. the second one is for money



Damn it all. I wonder if Rai will accept love tokens instead.


----------



## Indra (May 13, 2015)

Fake or not...  they make sense 

2 good 2 be true though


----------



## Terra Branford (May 13, 2015)

I do hope that the bit about Naruto tricking the girls is true but I hope there is a twist; they find out and easily track down the real Naruto and he's too stupid to realize it 'cause he's all excited about Sasukeeeeeeeee.


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 13, 2015)

I don't think they make any sense at all, considering you don't just give a child your glasses as a gift for the hell of it, and considering Sarada has completely different glasses than Karin. Those fake spoilers are ridiculous...


----------



## Trojan (May 13, 2015)

vered said:


> Isn't it *Minato* lv kind of genius? That would be hilarious if Boruto is a genius to the lv of *Minato*/tobi  in complete contrast to how Naruto was as a kid.



fixed.  

but, I agree on the overall idea tho.


----------



## The Big G (May 13, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> Mitsuki Snow ?



Hanabi's son with Toneri?


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2015)

The Big G said:


> Hanabi's son with Toneri?



and given yellow eyes? 

seriously, the eyes are what make me question the whole tonari thing.


----------



## Trojan (May 13, 2015)

SharinganGirl said:


> I don't think they make any sense at all, considering you don't just give a child your glasses as a gift for the hell of it, and considering Sarada *has completely different glasses than Karin. *Those fake spoilers are ridiculous...



Hokages
She begs to differ.


----------



## Zef (May 13, 2015)

SharinganGirl said:


> I don't think they make any sense at all, considering you don't just give a child your glasses as a gift for the hell of it, and considering Sarada has completely different glasses than Karin. Those fake spoilers are ridiculous...



Kishi already retconned the glasses being different by having Sarada say they're the same

....either that or the Taka photo was in black and white.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 13, 2015)

SharinganGirl said:


> I don't think they make any sense at all, considering you don't just give a child your glasses as a gift for the hell of it, and considering Sarada has completely different glasses than Karin. Those fake spoilers are ridiculous...



Huh? I thought it was confirmed they were the same glasses? Else why does Sarada think that Karin holds the secrets of her birth? 



Addy said:


> i posted them
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh _Addy_ is the leak stealer. 





I could be worthy if he just let me try.


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 13, 2015)

Sarada wears red glasses. Karin wears dark brown glasses. Do the math.


----------



## Indra (May 13, 2015)

OrganicD was right about Boruto


----------



## B.o.t.i (May 13, 2015)

Hussain said:


> No, he said shunshin. It's the regular one, but Narudo's is fast.



No he said that dad will be here any second. Than boom no fair you used shunshin.
Bolt wouldn't complain about regular ninja jumping which is shunshin. As we saw he trains with naruto he wouldn't complain about regular shunshin being unfair.

Being caught quickly was also confirmed by bolt when he said to shika if dad really wants to he could find me easily.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 13, 2015)

Addy said:


> i posted them
> 
> 
> 
> though, idk about stealing. dont give a shit about notes. i post them so others know BUT without the source fearing some assholes there would go and harass the guy who posted them "like Rai or evil" with PMs and so forth because this fandom is a bunch of assholes



it's not you



Nagato Sennin said:


> Stole scans from NF who stole scans from 2ch who from someone who illegally uploaded in the first place. Not really seeing the point



yeah scans aren't all important, dude copy pastes our random posts with infos (down to shitty vplink ads) and takes credit for himself. that's what mostly creeps me out.


----------



## Indra (May 13, 2015)

B.o.t.i said:


> No he said that dad will be here any second. Than boom no fair you used shunshin.
> Bolt wouldn't complain about regular ninja jumping which is shunshin. As we saw he *trains* with naruto he wouldn't complain about regular shunshin being unfair.
> 
> Being caught quickly was also confirmed by bolt when he said to shika if dad really wants to he could find me easily.


Training? Weren't they playing tag or some shit?


----------



## Terra Branford (May 13, 2015)

According to Tumblr, . Looks like we can all go home and cry in defeat. 



SharinganGirl said:


> Sarada wears red glasses. Karin wears dark brown glasses. Do the math.



But the chapter states they are the same glasses...it isn't like Kishi _couldn't_ retcon himself.


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> H
> 
> Oh _Addy_ is the leak stealer.


yes, it is i........ the guy who steals stolen images 


> I could be worthy if he just let me try.


believe me, none of us are 


lndra said:


> OrganicD was right about Boruto



yup  

now, the time for the preview to be correct. the boy with the sharingan


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 13, 2015)

I think it's supposed to be the same KIND of glasses. Not the actual same glasses... Kishi even drew Karin with dark brown glasses. If they had the same glasses, then why are Sarada's bright red?


----------



## Klue (May 13, 2015)

B.o.t.i said:


> No he said that dad will be here any second. Than boom no fair you used shunshin.
> Bolt wouldn't complain about regular ninja jumping which is shunshin. As we saw he trains with naruto he wouldn't complain about regular shunshin being unfair.



Naruto has a really fast Shunshin. What's the problem? 



B.o.t.i said:


> Being caught quickly was also confirmed by bolt when he said to shika if dad really wants to he could find me easily.



By using Sage Mode, not Hiraishin. Finish the sentence.


----------



## Zef (May 13, 2015)

Sarada's mother is not even from this manga. :ignoramus




Same black hair
Same black eyes
And the glasses are actually the right color.:ignoramus


----------



## Trojan (May 13, 2015)

B.o.t.i said:


> No he said that dad will be here any second. Than boom no fair you used shunshin.
> Bolt wouldn't complain about regular ninja jumping which is shunshin. As we saw he trains with naruto he wouldn't complain about regular shunshin being unfair.
> 
> Being caught quickly was also confirmed by bolt when he said to shika if dad really wants to he could find me easily.



The suffix indicates shunshin.  
Also, people said the same thing when Naruto used his KCM shunshin against Kisame the first time, but it's not FTG. 

but anyway, you see the little spoiler they put with Narudo running. 

Edit:
Haruka Katana

what have you done to me?


----------



## Terra Branford (May 13, 2015)

ZEF

I already gave the leak above. 



SharinganGirl said:


> I think it's supposed to be the same KIND of glasses. Not the actual same glasses... Kishi even drew Karin with dark brown glasses. If they had the same glasses, then why are Sarada's bright red?



Why would Sarada think the same type of glasses  mean the woman holds the secrets of her birth? It would make no sense...I think Kishi just retcon'd it. 



Addy said:


> yes, it is i........ the guy who steals stolen images
> 
> believe me, none of us are
> 
> ...



You dirty criminal. 

Well then looks like I gotta rob a bank.  And wait, what preview? Share please!


----------



## B.o.t.i (May 13, 2015)

calling it naruto's kb faked everyone out the game.


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 13, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> ZEF
> 
> I already gave the leak above.
> 
> ...



Probably because they're both women who wear glasses and this woman is standing by her dad, so maybe she thinks this woman wearing glasses (Karin) might know something, not necessarily the secrets of her birth.


----------



## Indra (May 13, 2015)

Naruto is using those shadow clones to the maximum potential.

No wonder Hinata is never shown. She can't get out the bed :


----------



## B.o.t.i (May 13, 2015)

lndra said:


> Training? Weren't they playing tag or some shit?



That's some special hide and seek where you get into physical altercations.
Remember exp goes back to users.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 13, 2015)

SharinganGirl said:


> Probably because they're both women who wear glasses and this woman is standing by her dad, so maybe she thinks this woman wearing glasses (Karin) might know something, not necessarily the secrets of her birth.



Then why didn't Kishi feel the need to specify the same glasses vs the same kind of glasses? It is a big difference and could provide big hints in the story.

Wouldn't knowing something at all about her birth still be knowing the secrets of her birth? Maybe not all, but I never did say all. 



lndra said:


> Naruto is using those shadow clones to the maximum potential.
> 
> No wonder Hinata is never shown. She can't get out the bed :




It is really what he and Sasuke should be doing to restore their clans. I guess they prefer work to fun.


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2015)

B.o.t.i said:


> calling it naruto's kb faked *everyone *out the game.



not sure the point of it


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 13, 2015)

I think you're looking too deeply into it personally. It's just glasses...


----------



## B.o.t.i (May 13, 2015)

Hussain said:


> The suffix indicates shunshin.
> Also, people said the same thing when Naruto used his KCM shunshin against Kisame the first time, but it's not FTG.
> 
> but anyway, you see the little spoiler they put with Narudo running.
> ...



Its clones everywhere man nardo clones everywhere.


----------



## Zef (May 13, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> ZEF
> 
> I already gave the leak above.


Ninjad





> Why would Sarada think the same type of glasses  mean the woman holds the secrets of her birth? It would make no sense...I think Kishi just retcon'd it.
> 
> 
> 
> You dirty criminal.


Or Kishi just forgot. If Taka was relevant, and he drew them on a frequent basis he would remember their design. 

Wouldn't be surprised if Kishi forgets her hair is red.


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2015)

so the characters of the plot so far are naruto, sasuke, mitsuki, salad, and burrito. 

........ no one else from konoh XD


----------



## sakuraboobs (May 13, 2015)

Zef said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if Kishi forgets her hair is red.



He won't cause hemorrhoids.


----------



## B.o.t.i (May 13, 2015)

Addy said:


> not sure the point of it



well there's 4 kids following him he's going off to oro's. We keep thinking he's been trailed .But we are not sure because of kb spam. KB's everywhere.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 13, 2015)

SharinganGirl said:


> I think you're looking too deeply into it personally. It's just glasses...



They aren't just glasses if Kishi felt the need to point it out and use it as a piece of the plot to figure out who Sasuke knocked up.



Zef said:


> Ninjad
> 
> Or Kishi just forgot. If Taka was relevant, and he drew them on a frequent basis he would remember their design.
> 
> Wouldn't be surprised if Kishi forgets her hair is red.



That's likely too.



Addy said:


> so the characters of the plot so far are naruto, sasuke, mitsuki, salad, and burrito.
> 
> ........ no one else from konoh XD



Chouchou too.


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2015)

B.o.t.i said:


> well there's 4 kids following him he's going off to oro's. We keep thinking he's been trailed .But were not sure because of kb spam. KB's everywhere.



i mean that burrito arrived after naruto went off so when did he make a clone for them?


----------



## Zef (May 13, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> He won't cause hemorrhoids.



Ah, yes. I remember.


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 13, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> They aren't just glasses if Kishi felt the need to point it out and use it as a piece of the plot to figure out who Sasuke knocked up.
> 
> 
> 
> That's likely too.



That's how you look at it. I don't. I think it's more than obvious who Sasuke "knocked up" and it wasn't Karin.


----------



## sakuraboobs (May 13, 2015)

I'm pretty sure there is a reason for Sarada's glasses but it has nothing to do with Karin.


----------



## Indra (May 13, 2015)

So who wants to bet Sarada and ChoCho get saved by Boruto and Mitsuki


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2015)

i hope rai posts a summary or something because i dont want the chapter to be just the girls and/or boys realizing they were duped by naruto, regrouping again and go after naruto together.......... kishi returning to his "set up chapter for another set up chapter" 


Terra Branford said:


> Chouchou too.



chouchou > sakura, himawari, hinata, the rest in terms of plot importance 

god, i love kishi


----------



## Corvida (May 13, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> He won't cause hemorrhoids.


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2015)

lndra said:


> So who wants to bet Sarada and ChoCho get saved by Boruto and Mitsuki



from whom?


----------



## ch1p (May 13, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> Then why didn't Kishi feel the need to specify the same glasses vs the same kind of glasses? It is a big difference and could provide big hints in the story.



From what I was told, the words used were ambiguous enough to mean same glsases or similar glasses, and a third opinion even said we both wear glasses could also be taken from it.

Dunno. I've been waiting for a confirmation from a fourth opinion, but until now, nobody has said anything.


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 13, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> I'm pretty sure there is a reason for Sarada's glasses but it has nothing to do with Karin.



Exactly my point. People reading into stuff too much.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 13, 2015)

@Addy

I love ChouChou. I thought I would hate her...but I love her. So she can steal the spotlight from the others all she wants. 



SharinganGirl said:


> That's how you look at it. I don't. I think it's more than obvious who Sasuke "knocked up" and it wasn't Karin.



Just to be clear here I do not think Karin is the mother but regardless of what I believe or what the truth is the glasses were purposely given to Sarada to mislead readers (and herself) and then pointed out to be the exact pair Karin wore to further that red herring.

edit

obviously there is another reason the glasses were given to Sarada. I highly doubt a medical ninja would allow her daughter to use glasses just because someone gave them to her....


----------



## Teachan (May 13, 2015)

*Karin:* "Oh yeah, take my glasses as a gift to your daughter, because I just know she'll have poor vision in the future!"





This sounds so stupid... it could actually be true. 

So, the two boys will enter the drama as well? Meh, I hoped it was only Karin and Chouchou. Watch as the girls get sidelined for the boys when it comes to fighting.


----------



## Corvida (May 13, 2015)

Addy said:


> from whom?





I hope saviour it?s Mitsuki only to see Indra getting an stroke


----------



## Terra Branford (May 13, 2015)

Teachan said:


> *Karin:* "Oh yeah, take my glasses as a gift to your daughter, because I just know she'll have poor vision in the future!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nooooo. I have faith in Kishi this time around. He will not let the boys take spotlight, especially since he said Sarada is the MC of this story. <33


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> @Addy
> 
> I love ChouChou. I thought I would hate her...but I love her. So she can steal the spotlight from the others all she wants.



i like that she is laid back and fun 

cant wait when she thinks sasuke is her daddy XD


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 13, 2015)

ch1p said:


> From what I was told, the words used were ambiguous enough to mean same glsases or similar glasses, and a third opinion even said we both wear glasses could also be taken from it.
> 
> Dunno. I've been waiting for a confirmation from a fourth opinion, but until now, nobody has said anything.



That's what I figured. People take everything at face value too much, IMO.


----------



## Indra (May 13, 2015)

Corvida said:


> I hope saviour it?s Mitsuki only to see Indra getting an stroke


Who the Prodigy though, love? :



Addy said:


> from whom?


Plot enemies of course

Akatsuki are back. Anything is possible


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2015)

lndra said:


> Who the Prodigy though, love? :


i am with indra on this one. mitsuki seems to be the chouchou of his bromance  



> Plot enemies of course
> 
> Akatsuki are back. Anything is possible


 please let it be onion oro lackeys............. onion uchiha who is an oro lacky


----------



## Corvida (May 13, 2015)

lndra said:


> Who the Prodigy though, love? :



 I repeat-it would be great for Mitsuki going on a suspitious rampange only to see your face, peque.


----------



## B.o.t.i (May 13, 2015)

wait people hate mitsuki ...no way??


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2015)

B.o.t.i said:


> wait people hate mitsuki ...no way??



what? i havent met one person who would say that


----------



## Indra (May 13, 2015)

Corvida said:


> I repeat-it would be great for Mitsuki going on a suspitious rampange only to see your face, peque.


My reaction

*Spoiler*: __ 



      

Kishimoto I'm coming 




Saved you the trouble


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2015)

lndra said:


> Kishimoto I'm coming



so that's your "O" face when you come?


----------



## Indra (May 13, 2015)

Addy said:


> so that's your "O" face when you come?



We all have our flaws


----------



## Terra Branford (May 13, 2015)

Addy said:


> i like that she is laid back and fun
> 
> cant wait when she thinks sasuke is her daddy XD



Hopefully she isn't just a replica of her father in battle. I wanna see Sarada and Chouchou do awesome teamwork. <33

Oh, and...


*Spoiler*: __ 











I also see it happening.


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2015)

lndra said:


> We all have our flaws



who said your "O" face is a flaw?


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> Hopefully she isn't just a replica of her father in battle. I wanna see Sarada and Chouchou do awesome teamwork. <33
> 
> Oh, and...
> 
> ...


i dont care about fights, or abilities. the whole "shounen fighting action" perception needs to stop because that is why people couldn't enjoy many none fighting chapters


----------



## Klue (May 13, 2015)

All abilities are recycled. Stop acting like you don't know.


----------



## Alkaid (May 13, 2015)

Sasuke's arm in this pic is hilarious.


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2015)

Klue said:


> All abilities are recycled. Stop acting like you don't know.



especially the rennigan


----------



## Zef (May 13, 2015)

Alkaid said:


> Sasuke's arm in this pic is hilarious.



.................What pic?


----------



## Terra Branford (May 13, 2015)

ℜai said:


> First page of the chapter



jksdbisdjiasdbfiuasdbuiasd

Awesome, thanks Rai!  



Klue said:


> All abilities are recycled. Stop acting like you don't know.



I do know...but one can hope.


----------



## Klue (May 13, 2015)

Nice Rai.


----------



## Platypus (May 13, 2015)

Naruto asks Shikamaru to tell Boruto he [Naruto himself] is sorry.
Then he goes on to say he needs to hurry because he has a bad feeling about what's going on.
Then Chouchou notices Naruto and goes: "That's the Nanadaime! Is he going on a journey as well?"


----------



## mayumi (May 13, 2015)

Bolt and Mitsuki. Give me!
Hope for more sass from Mitsuki.

Please tell me that the spoiler about the lunchbox is actually fake.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 13, 2015)

lndra said:


> OH SHIT



Rai already posted this. You made me think there was another page.


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Naruto asks Shikamaru to tell Boruto he's sorry.
> Then he goes on to say he needs to hurry because he has a bad feeling about what's going on.
> Then Chouchou notices Naruto and goes: "That's the Nanadaime! *Is he going on a journey as well*?"



i fucking love chouchou


----------



## Terra Branford (May 13, 2015)

Ahaha, if Naruto *isn't* aware he is being tailed and *isn't* purposely walking around when he said he needs to hurry he has reached a whole new level of stupid.


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2015)

so i was wrong. chouchou, and salad are tracking the real naruto after all and not in a forest. double shame on konoha gate security ninja not noticing the two spying on their leader


----------



## Terra Branford (May 13, 2015)

Addy said:


> so i was wrong. chouchou, and salad are tracking the real naruto after all and not in a forest. double shame on konoha gate security ninja not noticing the two spying on their leader



It is even worse if Naruto said he needed to hurry but is just strolling forward. 



Zef said:


> Who says competition can't be friendly sexy?



You're right, in the case of Rai and Evil, there are no losers, just sexy seconds.


----------



## Klue (May 13, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> Ahaha, if Naruto *isn't* aware he is being tailed and *isn't* purposely walking around when he said he needs to hurry he has reached a whole new level of stupid.



Stupid? I think that's a bit much.


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> It is even worse if Naruto said he needed to hurry but is just strolling forward.



but we got a spoiler panel of naruto running meaning............. oh god, naruto didn't notice them


----------



## Zef (May 13, 2015)

Either my phone is getting more shitty, or the high volume of traffic is making these pages load slower.

Don't feel bad Addy,  you being wrong for once gives me hope that some of your other predictions might not come true.


----------



## Teachan (May 13, 2015)

Zef said:


> Who says competition can't be friendly sexy?



Case in point: Naruto and Sasuke. I'm sorry.



Platypus said:


> Naruto asks Shikamaru to tell Boruto he [Naruto himself] is sorry.
> Then he goes on to say he needs to hurry because he has a bad feeling about what's going on.
> Then Chouchou notices Naruto and goes: "That's the Nanadaime! Is he going on a journey as well?"


 Bless chouchou.


----------



## Klue (May 13, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> Damn. Rai getting all the spoilers today.
> 
> Nothing juicy yet though.



True.

Still no Rinne.


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2015)

vered said:


> I hope we'll get the full chapter even if it's in French.
> I understand enough to follow the plot anyway.



what about the rest of us who dont know french? 


Zef said:


> Either my phone is getting more shitty, or the high volume of traffic is making these pages low slower.
> 
> Don't feel bad Addy,  *you being wrong for once gives me hope that some of your other predictions might not come true*.


which ones? cause i made a crap ton of them


----------



## Indra (May 13, 2015)

Addy said:


> so i was wrong. chouchou, and salad are tracking the real naruto after all and not in a forest. double shame on konoha gate security ninja not noticing the two spying on their leader


Naruto didn't run or what-ever he was doing yet.


----------



## Klue (May 13, 2015)

Zef said:


> Don't feel bad Addy,  you being wrong for once gives me hope that some of your other predictions might not come true.



When is Addy ever right?


----------



## Terra Branford (May 13, 2015)

Addy said:


> but we got a spoiler panel of naruto running meaning............. oh god, naruto didn't notice them



Naruto. 



Klue said:


> Stupid? I think that's a bit much.



If he's complaining about the necessity of speed but decides to walk and cannot sense two children following him he has reached new levels of stupid.

But then again I suppose Shikamaru missed them too, so that either means everyone has become stupid or Sarada/Chouchou are just masters at sneaking about.


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2015)

Klue said:


> True.
> 
> Still no Rinne.



to be fair to kishi, we get uchiha clones.......... not RS clones


----------



## Klue (May 13, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> Naruto.
> 
> 
> 
> If he's complaining about the necessity of speed but decides to walk and cannot sense two children following him he has reached new levels of stupid.



We have a panel of him running, and he's not using Sage Mode so....


----------



## Alkaid (May 13, 2015)

Zef said:


> .................What pic?





Terra Branford said:


> Hopefully she isn't just a replica of her father in battle. I wanna see Sarada and Chouchou do awesome teamwork. <33
> 
> Oh, and...
> 
> ...


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> Naruto.



even for me who likes seeing these characters trolled, this is just cold


----------



## Altair21 (May 13, 2015)

The panel of Naruto running is when he's still outside the village gates, so I doubt it's a clone.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 13, 2015)

Klue said:


> We have a panel of him running, and he's not using Sage Mode so....



The panel I'm referring to he is walking right after stating he needs to hurry though. But yea, I know he runs after, just thought it was pretty stupid he says he needs to hurry but first decides to walk, not run or anything.



Addy said:


> even for me who likes seeing these characters trolled, this is just cold



Hopefully the panels are mixed up or Naruto immediately starts running. Or tricks them. I don't wanna think Naruto can't sense two kids following him. :tears


----------



## Arya Stark (May 13, 2015)

i hope this chapter isn't filler or setup

c'mon kishi


----------



## ch1p (May 13, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> Ahaha, if Naruto *isn't* aware he is being tailed and *isn't* purposely walking around when he said he needs to hurry he has reached a whole new level of stupid.



I doubt he notices he's being followed. He just said he has a bad feeling about the situation and yet he'd let the kids follow?


----------



## Indra (May 13, 2015)

Weird...NARUTO is moving out of the Gates

and then we have a panel of him running like he just came out of the Gates.

Maybe this Clone thing isn't so far fetched


----------



## Terra Branford (May 13, 2015)

ch1p said:


> I doubt he notices he's being followed. He just said he has a bad feeling about the situation and yet he'd let the kids follow?



A serious situation and he doesn't notice their chakra? He has to be seriously distracted or he's tricking them with a clone (which explains the leisurely walk). If it is none of those things then that's just sad for the Hero of the World and the Hokage.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 13, 2015)

based sarada sneaking on rikodou tier ninja


----------



## Indra (May 13, 2015)

Sarada masking her chakra signature like Karin :

+

Why are people just stating things? Shikamaru didn't notice them either :

wtf is going on with these nerfs


----------



## ch1p (May 13, 2015)

Shikamaru and Naruto are too worried about the situation to notice the kids are around. That's just that.



lndra said:


> Sarada masking her chakra signature like Karin :



You don't really think much.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 13, 2015)

^ that's what I said; either everyone became incompetent after the war or Sarada and ChouChou should be leading the village.

I hope they are just too distracted to notice. I just hope...



lndra said:


> Sarada masking her chakra signature like Karin :



NO!

I will seriously throw myself off a bridge after eating a hobo's shoe.


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2015)

lndra said:


> +
> 
> Why are people just stating things? Shikamaru didn't notice them either :
> 
> wtf is going on with these nerfs



he is a hokage bro.

sasuke was able to notice onion uchiha. naruto cant notice two 12 year olds? :"psyduck


----------



## Zef (May 13, 2015)

I really hope for some people's sake Naruto isn't getting followed.

I got in this huge debate in which I was ridiculed for saying Naruto was nerfed. I'm about to necro that thread if Naruto gets tailed by Academy students.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 13, 2015)

Addy said:


> he is a hokage bro.
> 
> sasuke was able to notice onion uchiha. naruto cant notice two 12 year olds? :"psyduck



Sasuke is *the* man. He's been traveling and fighting with one arm and that Professor Snape haircut alone for years. His skills > Naruto's.


----------



## Indra (May 13, 2015)

Addy said:


> he is a hokage bro.
> 
> sasuke was able to notice onion uchiha. naruto cant notice two 12 year olds? :"psyduck


Sasuke didn't notice onion Uchiha in base.

Sasuke was using the 3T Sharingan, and even then we don't know if he noticed him because he sighed, possibly meaning that it was a false alarm (and he was like "scew this shit") and then the Onion boy attacks and he side steps.


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> Sasuke is *the* man. He's been traveling and fighting with one arm and that Professor Snape haircut alone for years. His skills > Naruto's.



idk bro. idk. kishi changes that stuff on the fly


----------



## Arya Stark (May 13, 2015)

Zef said:


> I really hope for some people's sake Naruto isn't getting followed.
> 
> I got in this huge debate in which I was ridiculed for saying Naruto was nerfed. I'm about to necro that thread if Naruto gets tailed by Academy students.



brah this all gaiden is PIS and character regression for the sake of dramah, i totally wouldn2t be surprised if he gets tailed.

but i think there is also a chance he notices them halfway through. remember the hide-and-seek in first chapter. can be a foreshadowing for this.


----------



## Platypus (May 13, 2015)

Zef said:


> I really hope for some people's sake Naruto isn't getting followed.
> 
> I got in this huge debate in which I was ridiculed for saying Naruto was nerfed. I'm about to necro that thread if Naruto gets tailed by Academy students.



Nerfed in what way? Sensor skills? Base Naruto isn't a sensor


----------



## TRN (May 13, 2015)

Zef said:


> I really hope for some people's sake Naruto isn't getting followed.
> 
> I got in this huge debate in which I was ridiculed for saying Naruto was nerfed. I'm about to necro that thread if Naruto gets tailed by Academy students.



sasuke needed the sharingan


----------



## Zef (May 13, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> Sasuke is *the* man. He's been traveling and fighting with one arm and that Professor Snape haircut alone for years. His skills > Naruto's.



Sasuke is Batman. 

Naruto is Jim Gordon. 

If Naruto wasn't sitting behind a desk for so many years this wouldn't be happening. :ho


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2015)

lndra said:


> Sasuke didn't notice onion Uchiha in base.
> 
> Sasuke was using the 3T Sharingan, and even then we don't know if he noticed him because he sighed, possibly meaning that it was a false alarm (and he was like "scew this shit") and then the Onion boy attacks and he side steps.



what if sasuke smelled his onion order?


----------



## Altair21 (May 13, 2015)

Addy said:


> he is a hokage bro.
> 
> sasuke was able to notice onion uchiha. naruto cant notice two 12 year olds? :"psyduck



Sasuke's skills are just too good. 

Even Kishi admits it. Nothing can hide from this man's eyes.


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 13, 2015)

i predict another daddy drama chapter.... boring as hell.
maybe sasuke has some crazy info that might be cool but the rest is totally going to suck cuz sarada is drama and chouchou is comedy... but the comedy is based around drama jokes so yeah  it sucks.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 13, 2015)

Fanboyism? 



lndra said:


> Sasuke didn't notice onion Uchiha in base.
> 
> Sasuke was using the 3T Sharingan, and even then we don't know if he noticed him because he sighed, possibly meaning that it was a false alarm (and he was like "scew this shit") and then the Onion boy attacks and he side steps.



No, he noticed, deactivated his magical eye powers and then sighed because he was annoyed/not in the mood to fight when he was finally reaching home.



Addy said:


> idk bro. idk. kishi changes that stuff on the fly



He throws dice when making chapters. 




Zef said:


> Sasuke is Batman.
> 
> Naruto is Jim Gordon.
> 
> If Naruto wasn't sitting behind a desk for so many years this wouldn't be happening. :ho



I don't think Batman could pull off that snape haircut as awesomely as sasuke. 




Oh wait, right, Naruto's rusty, that's what you meant.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 13, 2015)

Zef said:


> Sasuke is Batman.
> 
> Naruto is Jim Gordon.
> 
> If Naruto wasn't sitting behind a desk for so many years this wouldn't be happening. :ho



yeah, you just ruined my shitposting with this bull. 

geez we didn't have it this bad back in day. what happened?


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> i predict another daddy drama chapter.... boring as hell.
> maybe sasuke has some crazy info that might be cool but the rest is totally going to suck cuz sarad is drama and chouchou is comedy... but tht comedy is based around drama jokes so yeah



oh come on man!!!! dont give up


----------



## Indra (May 13, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Nerfed in what way? Sensor skills? Base Naruto isn't a sensor


That's what I'm saying.

Sasuke didn't even sense anyone, dude had the Sharingan on so he probably saw his chakra signature. Aside from that -- Naruto isn't a sensor, never was in Base. Though enough of that.



Terra Branford said:


> Fanboyism?
> 
> 
> 
> No, he noticed, deactivated his magical eye powers and then sighed because he was annoyed/not in the mood to fight when he was finally reaching home.


That doesn't even make sense.

One, he deactivated the Sharingan while walking away. If he sensed a threat or a chakra signature he would of not walked away from it. 
Two, Sasuke was reaching home? 

Ten years of vacation a little to strung?


----------



## ShadowReij (May 13, 2015)

Addy said:


> so i was wrong. chouchou, and salad are tracking the real naruto after all and not in a forest. double shame on konoha gate security ninja not noticing the two spying on their leader



Now to be fair. Leaf security has always sucked. Itachi and Kisame we're just chilling having tea remember?


----------



## ch1p (May 13, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> Sasuke's skills are just too good.
> 
> Even Kishi admits it. Nothing can hide from this man's eyes.



Nothing escapes this man's eyes, but then he didn't notice this asshole. Sure. Lolgic of the butthurt is never not funny.

Sasuke noticed Celebi bitch because he was outside of the village and on an important mission, whatever that is.

Naruto didn't notice the kids because he was in the village on iddle, and he's too worried about the current situation that is happening elsewhere.

The End.



ShadowReij said:


> Now to be fair. Leaf security has always sucked. Itachi and Kisame we're just chilling having tea remember?



That was so good.  They literally stood by the walls looking down and nobody saw them. The village was probably allocating resources elsewhere though. It had reconstruction and new missions and stuff. I remember this being a thing for Kakashi, who was going to be sent on a mission right away after waking up from Itachi's Tsukuyomi.


----------



## Blu-ray (May 13, 2015)

Kishi trolling Naruto by letting academy kids tail him without his knowledge is simply too ridiculous to happen. It'll probably turn out that Naruto intentionally let them follow him because he knows Sarada really wants to meet Sasuke or something like that, and knows he's strong enough to protect them from any danger the mission would pose.

Or at least I hope it's not anything worse than that. Not that I'm gonna complain if Sarada can track a Kage/god tier without him knowing.



Klue said:


> True.
> 
> Still no Rinne.



To broken for this manga.



Klue said:


> When is Addy ever right?



When is he ever wrong? Sauce's screentime in the Last, the shitty father drama in Gaiden...

Just glad his prediction about Sarada being shit is wrong. Cause she's based so far.


----------



## Altair21 (May 13, 2015)

ch1p said:


> Nothing escapes this man's eyes, but then he didn't notice this asshole. Sure. Lolgic of the butthurt is never not funny.



Except he did. That's the whole point of quote.


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> Now to be fair. Leaf security has always sucked. Itachi and Kisame we're just chilling having tea remember?



you seriously compare itachi to the likeliness of humans?


----------



## Trojan (May 13, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> Sasuke's skills are just too good.
> 
> *Even Kishi admits it.* *Nothing can hide from this man's eyes*.



you know that's not in the actual chapter right?


----------



## Terra Branford (May 13, 2015)

lndra said:


> That's what I'm saying.
> 
> Sasuke didn't even sense anyone, dude had the Sharingan on so he probably saw his chakra signature. Aside from that -- Naruto isn't a sensor, never was in Base. Though enough of that.



@TRN

Yes, I read that part. I guess I misunderstood the situation. 

But he didn't have the Sharingan active the entire time,r ight? He had to have noticed something to activate his Sharingan to detect exactly where the enemy was and (possibly?) read his movements to counter-attack.

He had to have sensed him otherwise what perfect timing to activate his powers and figure it out... edit unless onion guy was making lots of noise to be caught? Then I would wonder why two kids are better at it than he is. haha


----------



## Altair21 (May 13, 2015)

Hussain said:


> you know that's not in the actual chapter right?



It actually is. If you're talking about VIZ then they remove it for every chapter. It's in the raw.


----------



## Indra (May 13, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> @TRN
> 
> Yes, I read that part. I guess I misunderstood the situation.
> 
> ...


He had the Sharingan on in Chapter 700+1 at the end, had it in Chapter 700+2, and turned it off when supposedly he didn't see anything wrong. He sighed, and then walked away.

Then he got attacked afterwards. Sasuke didn't even see him either until the last minute, if he saw this "Threat" he would of stationed himself to get ready to attack, but he didn't.


----------



## Alkaid (May 13, 2015)

Zef said:


> I really hope for some people's sake Naruto isn't getting followed.
> 
> I got in this huge debate in which I was ridiculed for saying Naruto was nerfed. I'm about to necro that thread if Naruto gets tailed by Academy students.



Lucky blew you out in that thread. PiS doesn't change panel evidence, sorry


----------



## Trojan (May 13, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> It actually is. If you're talking about VIZ then they remove it for every chapter. It's in the raw.



which means it's only an edit from the magazine. Therefore, Kishi did not "admit it"  because he has 
nothing to do with those edits.


----------



## Altair21 (May 13, 2015)

Hussain said:


> which means it's only an edit for the magazine. Therefore, Kishi did not "admit it"  because he has
> nothing to do with those edits.



Still in the chapter. 

And Sasuke still noticed him.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 13, 2015)

lndra said:


> He had the Sharingan on in Chapter 700+1 at the end, had it in Chapter 700+2, and turned it off when supposedly he didn't see anything wrong. He sighed, and then walked away.
> 
> Then he got attacked afterwards. Sasuke didn't even see him either until the last minute, if he saw this "Threat" he would of stationed himself to get ready to attack, but he didn't.



So both the first time we saw Sasuke "hmm?" was actually the start of this latest "hmm?"? They aren't two separate instances? Because I thought they were and Sasuke just suddenly decided to check if he was being followed. hahaha


----------



## Revolution (May 13, 2015)

The fast pace begins to slow down and it's really predictable Boru pulls a violent prank that poofs Hokage out.


----------



## ch1p (May 13, 2015)

Sasuke noticed Celebi. What the fuck are you guys even trying to prove by saying otherwise. What the fuck. 

Nobody thought Sasuke didn't notice Celebi until this moment. This only became an argument because Naruto is being tailed by academy students and he didn't notice.


----------



## Trojan (May 13, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> Still in the chapter.
> 
> And Sasuke still noticed him.



- it does not matter tho. 
- That's true at least. 

Narudo still solos tho.


----------



## Altair21 (May 13, 2015)

Hussain said:


> - it does not matter tho.
> - That's true at least.
> 
> Narudo still solos tho.



If only he could solo the two kids following him.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 13, 2015)

ch1p said:


> Sasuke noticed Celebi. What the fuck are you guys even. What the fuck.



I thought he noticed by _sensing_ onion's presence but I guess I'm being told it was only because he had the Sharingan activated? 

No one is arguing he didn't noticed them, I think...If I am understanding this mess right of course.


----------



## Indra (May 13, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> So both the first time we saw Sasuke "hmm?" was actually the start of this latest "hmm?"? They aren't two separate instances? Because I thought they were and Sasuke just suddenly decided to check if he was being followed. hahaha


Nah. If Sasuke saw something wrong, or an enemy. He wouldn't say "Hmm?" 

He probably heard something, or that what it implies. Though nothing of the sort really showcases Sasuke being targeted until he deactivates the Sharingan and walks away, we don't even know how far the Onion guy tailed him. Kishimoto kept it short and sweet


----------



## Zef (May 13, 2015)

Alkaid said:


> Lucky blew you out in that thread. PiS doesn't change panel evidence, sorry



Nicca please. 

My whole argument was about Naruto being nerfed as a result of PIS. 

You didn't follow Rindman's thread. :ignoramus
Someone said Sasuke was too powerful to teach Boruto's team. I said that was BS because Naruto, and Sasuke could be/would be  nerfed. 

Now low, and behold it appears that Academy students can track a god tier individual.



This would never happen to Lord Sasuke of course.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 13, 2015)

lndra said:


> Nah. If Sasuke saw something wrong, or an enemy. He wouldn't say "Hmm?"
> 
> He probably heard something, or that what it implies. Though nothing of the sort really showcases Sasuke being targeted until he deactivates the Sharingan and walks away, we don't even know how far the Onion guy tailed him. Kishimoto kept it short and sweet



Oh. Lame! Sasuke is supposed to be my god

In my fanfiction Sasuke senses him, activates his Sharingan, sees Onion being a peeping tom, deactivates and then sighs out of irritation.


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2015)

what happens in the rest of the chapter?


----------



## Trojan (May 13, 2015)

> people seeing 1 page. 
> jump to conclusion and start bitching about it. 

I hope it turned out differently because the stupid look on their faces would be
gorgeous to see.  

oh well, Narudo still awesome either way, so who cares.


----------



## mayumi (May 13, 2015)

You get like page or 2 and NF goes into stupidity and pissing contest especially in regards to Naruto not soloing 2 little girls. LOL.


----------



## Alkaid (May 13, 2015)

Zef said:


> Nicca please.
> 
> My whole argument was about Naruto being nerfed as a result of PIS.



You said that he was because he couldn't find Bolt. You were proven wrong. 



Zef said:


> Now low, and behold it appears that Academy students can track a god tier individual.



I didn't know you had all the raws for this chapter :amazed


----------



## Indra (May 13, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> Oh. Lame! Sasuke is supposed to be my god
> 
> In my fanfiction Sasuke senses him, activates his Sharingan, sees Onion being a peeping tom, deactivates and then sighs out of irritation.


People are just trying to reach here. Nothing is wrong with Sasuke/Naruto not having these sixth senses.

Even if Sasuke did not notice him immediately he still had enough reaction time to sidestep the attack.

We don't know much about Naruto's situation but I doubt Kishimoto is going to allow Naruto to run and have those two keep up. I get the Sarada jokes for laughs.

But can you imagine Chou Chou keeping up with Hokage Naruto :

Something is obviously going to happen.


----------



## TRN (May 13, 2015)

Zef said:


> Nicca please.
> 
> My whole argument was about Naruto being nerfed as a result of PIS.
> 
> ...



Long as he keep those sharingan on right      I guess naruto won't be using SM unless he have to put down a uchiha like hashirama


No sm for Naruto


----------



## Altair21 (May 13, 2015)

I don't care one way or the other. I'd like for Naruto not to notice them because then Zef is going to have a field day and that'll be a sight to see.


----------



## Klue (May 13, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Narudo still solos tho.



He Tag Teams with Kurama, we've been over this.


----------



## Azula (May 13, 2015)

Some of us came here to see spoilers not rabid fanboying with a heavy dose of bullshit. I am just saying. :swasticat

Naruto is not a sensor in base, It was repeated in gaiden chap 1 for those too busy to notice in the last 700 chapters.


----------



## ch1p (May 13, 2015)

If I was able of secondhand embarrassment, this would be the moment for me to be.

Alas, I am not, so I'll just sit here staring at the screen with all of my eloquent disdain.


----------



## Zef (May 13, 2015)

Hussain said:


> I hope it turned out differently because the stupid look on their faces would be


I hope it turns out differently too. I don't want anyone to have rustled jimmies this week.


Alkaid said:


> You said that he was because he couldn't find Bolt. You were proven wrong.


I said he couldn't catch Boruto. 

I can't be wrong since he did not catch him. 




> I didn't know you had all the raws for this chapter :amazed


Did you not see me pages back saying I hoped I was wrong?  I'm not claiming no victory yet.


----------



## Zef (May 13, 2015)

Alkaid said:


> Except that he can. Couldn't implies that it was beyond the realm of his abilities, which it wasn't because Bolt had clearly said Naruto wasn't taking him seriously, and that that was the reason there were even records at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ch1p (May 13, 2015)

When Shikamaru turns his backs, Bolt will definetly follow. Bonus points if he notices Sarada and ChoCho when Naruto didn't.


----------



## Indra (May 13, 2015)

Er let's go back to talking about the spoilers, eh?

Anyone think the guy in the hood is Kabuto? Even though he was Izanami'd, he is the only other person that knows Orochimaru better than Sasuke/Anko. Kishimoto pretty much implied that Oro is in the FV in his last interview so there is no hype here.

Uchiha body want eyes need make clones to reach Uchiha power I am weak 

^Orochimaru's thought process


----------



## Indra (May 13, 2015)

So guys...

How many chapters do you guys think it will be before Sarada is a confirmed medic nin?


----------



## Blu-ray (May 13, 2015)

I predict two little academy girls tailing a seasoned Kage with moderate or high difficulty.

Also predict that Mitsuki is a wolf in sheep's clothing.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 13, 2015)

lndra said:


> Er let's go back to talking about the spoilers, eh?
> 
> Anyone think the guy in the hood is Kabuto? Even though he was Izanami'd, he is the only other person that knows Orochimaru better than Sasuke/Anko. Kishimoto pretty much implied that Oro is in the FV in his last interview so there is no hype here.
> 
> ...



I don't think it is Kabuto. He wasn't obsessed with the Uchiha so why would he be now?


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2015)

lndra said:


> So guys...
> 
> How many chapters do you guys think it will be before Sarada is a confirmed medic nin?



someone gets hurt, she heals. 

idk, like 10 chapters?


----------



## TRN (May 13, 2015)

lndra said:


> So guys...
> 
> How many chapters do you guys think it will be before Sarada is a confirmed medic nin?



Near the end of the manga


----------



## Klue (May 13, 2015)

Pretty sure Sarada is a medic. I recall a thread on it a month or so ago.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 13, 2015)

lndra said:


> So guys...
> 
> How many chapters do you guys think it will be before Sarada is a confirmed medic nin?



I don't know when or if but I wouldn't care if she was. She could be a medic with her father's talent for actually fighting. That would be interested. Powerful and capable of perfect chakra control and healing. Oh yes, perfect indeed.


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2015)

Klue said:


> Pretty sure Sarada is a medic. I recall a thread on it a month or so ago.



there was a promotional pic with a chibi salad an burrito but not related to the manga or movie according to OD. 

however, she is a medic. what did sakura teach her? how to use her sharingan?


----------



## Indra (May 13, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> I don't know when or if but I wouldn't care if she was. She could be a medic with her father's talent for actually fighting. That would be interested. Powerful and capable of perfect chakra control and healing. Oh yes, perfect indeed.


Actually would not mind a Kabuto style fighter again. He was pretty badass



TRN said:


> Near the end of the manga


Next chapter pls 



Terra Branford said:


> I don't think it is Kabuto. He wasn't obsessed with the Uchiha so why would he be now?


People change? I don't know honestly.

I don't see Kabuto living a healthy life looking like a walking mistake.


----------



## B.o.t.i (May 13, 2015)

lndra said:


> Er let's go back to talking about the spoilers, eh?
> 
> Anyone think the guy in the hood is Kabuto? Even though he was Izanami'd, he is the only other person that knows Orochimaru better than Sasuke/Anko. Kishimoto pretty much implied that Oro is in the FV in his last interview so there is no hype here.
> 
> ...



Sasukes weak.He's no where close to naruto level get over it.No gudodmas ,no bijuu chakra not naruto's level.Go read a kaguya revival and just laugh at sasukes strength.Laugh at sasukes rin'negan.

Oro is the villain in boruto movie confirmed. The Cloak guy is kabuto its not deep this is not a complex manga. Sage mode vs Sage mode is on hopefully we get the frogs.Gamakchi & Gamatasu they must be bunta size big now.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 13, 2015)

Addy said:


> there was a promotional pic with a chibi salad an burrito but not related to the manga or movie according to OD.
> 
> however, she is a medic. what did sakura teach her? how to use her sharingan?



I wouldn't put it pass Sakura to smack Sarada around until her Sharingan activated. 

"Oh, are you going to cry for your daddy? oh wait, you don't have one!" *sharingan activates*


----------



## Alkaid (May 13, 2015)

lndra said:


> So guys...
> 
> How many chapters do you guys think it will be before Sarada is a confirmed medic nin?



She was born one


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> I wouldn't put it pass Sakura to smack Sarada around until her Sharingan activated.
> 
> "Oh, are you going to cry for your daddy? oh wait, you don't have one!" *sharingan activates*



now THAT  would be awesome XD


----------



## ch1p (May 13, 2015)

Now you're advocating child abuse? Really, there should be a limit. That's disgusting.


----------



## Indra (May 13, 2015)

Alkaid said:


> She was born one



:

+rep for the laughs

Yeah she definitely was. Sasuke was never home to train her, so I doubt she even has the Great Fireball jutsu. 

This doesn't really help either


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2015)

ch1p said:


> Now you're advocating child abuse? Really, there should be a limit. That's disgusting.



how else will she awaken the sharingan? love from her fathe.......... oh wait


----------



## Alkaid (May 13, 2015)

ch1p said:


> Now you're advocating child abuse? Really, there should be a limit. That's disgusting.



But she's an Uchiha. 

Angst=Power


----------



## ch1p (May 13, 2015)

lndra said:


> :
> 
> +rep for the laughs
> 
> ...



You don't really think.

How did Sasuke learn about Sharingan and Mangekyo Sharingan and Rinnegan? Everything was automatic. She doesn't need to be taught those by anyone. She'll grasp it, like her father did.

So what if she learns some medic jutsu on top of that? Hashirama was considered a softcore medic too and he was the god of shinobi. ChoCho said she'd have no problem passing the genin exam.

If Kishi wants Sarada to be powerful, then she will be powerful. None of your crying screaming prodigy prodigy prodigy inside your head will change that.



Addy said:


> how else will she awaken the sharingan? love from her fathe.......... oh wait



In battle, dumbass, like Obito did and how Sasuke re-awakened it. You advocating for child abuse even as a joke / troll was the lowest of the lowest you could think of. This isn't 4chan where everything goes. There is a limit.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 13, 2015)

She could and can easily be a medic and a fighter. I highly doubt Kishi would make her the MC and then make her a weakling where any fight scene she has in the manga has to be taken over by Boruto/Mitsuki/male student because all she does is "heal".


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2015)

ch1p said:


> In battle, dumbass, like Obito did and how Sasuke re-awakened it. You advocating for child abuse even as a joke / troll was the lowest of the lowest you could think of. This isn't 4chan where everything goes. There is a limit.



i was talking about sakura raising salad and training her to awaken the sharingan. not automatic crap, but intended crap


----------



## Indra (May 13, 2015)

ch1p said:


> You don't really think.
> 
> How did Sasuke learn about Sharingan and Mangekyo Sharingan and Rinnegan? Everything was automatic. She doesn't need to be taught those by anyone. She'll grasp it, like her father did.
> 
> ...


I honestly do think so.

None of those abilities are learned through training. Funny enough Sasuke learned about the Sharingan, Great Fire Ball Jutsu, and so forth through his father, brother, and his clan hertiage. He even knew about the secrets of "what-ever" through the Uchiha stone tablet which possibly mentioned the Rinnegan. Sasuke never grasped anything on his own, which is why Kakashi and Orochimaru took him under their wing.

Who said anything was wrong with her learning medical ninjutsu? 

I don't see why you are whining for. I haven't said anything that probably isn't true, nor have I stated she will be weak because she is a medical ninja. Don't draw conclusions based on your personal reverence. Nothing about her states that she is a strong, capable, and legitmate shinobi. I could go on, but you already know this from Chapter 1 & 2 dailogue. 

Meanwhile Boruto ... "It'll be a piece of cake"


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2015)

thanks rai!!!! 


ℜai said:


> A *mini one eyed monster with sharingan *appears(looks like Ten-tails)
> 
> The Akatsuki guy has the sharingan with *mini-black *rods? part of it's face is seen.


 
[YOUTUBE]Zo4EKQfSdJ0[/YOUTUBE]


> Onion Uchiha vs Sarada and Chou Chou
> 
> Naruto saves their asses.





ch1p said:


> *If Kishi wants Sarada to be powerful, then she will be powerful*. None of your crying screaming prodigy prodigy prodigy inside your head will change that.


if you only waited just a few posts before kishi crushing your "salad could be strong" dreams 

and naruto has my respect again.


----------



## ch1p (May 13, 2015)

ℜai said:


> A mini one eyed monster with sharingan appears(looks like Ten-tails)
> 
> The Akatsuki guy has the sharingan with mini-black rods? part of it's face is seen.
> 
> ...



You get a sharingan, you get a sharingan, everyone gets a sharingan.


----------



## Indra (May 13, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Summary(not the full chapter):
> 
> A mini one eyed monster with sharingan appears(looks like Ten-tails)
> 
> ...




I expected this outside of the 1 tailed monster, and I predicted Boruto saving them and not Naruto. I guess that was too much since he was an Uchiha and Boruto is not even a genin yet. Thanks Rai


----------



## Trojan (May 13, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Summary(not the full chapter):
> 
> A mini one eyed monster with sharingan appears(looks like Ten-tails)
> 
> ...



Same repetitive shit.  

but I don't mind Narudo's awesomeness.


----------



## ch1p (May 13, 2015)

lndra said:


> I honestly do think so.
> 
> None of those abilities are learned through training. Funny enough Sasuke learned about the Sharingan, Great Fire Ball Jutsu, and so forth through his father, brother, and his clan hertiage. He even knew about the secrets of "what-ever" through the Uchiha stone tablet which possibly mentioned the Rinnegan. Sasuke never grasped anything on his own, which is why Kakashi and Orochimaru took him under his wing.
> 
> ...



The only thing Sasuke learned from his father was the fireball jutsu. Everything about Sharingan was automatic. Same for MS, same for Rinnegan.

You did say she'd be weak. You're not really fooling everyone with your drivel.



Addy said:


> you can't see me right now but i am bursting out laughing at this XD
> 
> 
> if you only waited just a few posts before kishi crushing your "salad could be strong" dreams
> ...



It doesn't change anything at all, she's only 12. She's not required to solo people that are stronger than her and that Sasuke / Naruto think are a concern and should be dealt with immediately. Your bitterness for having your BS called out is really showing too.


----------



## Alkaid (May 13, 2015)

ch1p said:


> You get a sharingan, you get a sharingan, everyone gets a sharingan.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 13, 2015)

Wait, is the definition of strong now defined by Naruto and Sasuke's godly feats in this discussion? Seems really weird to measure strength by *their* standards. Not everyone is an incarnation of some super juiced dude.



ℜai said:


> Summary(not the full chapter):
> 
> A mini one eyed monster with sharingan appears(looks like Ten-tails)
> 
> ...



So Obito's cache was looted? Has to be or otherwise more than one natural Uchiha survived. 


Why in the world did Sasuke not collect the rest of the eyes? I mean doesn't he feel the same kind of pain/feels as Kurapika in HxH? Collect those loose Uchiha eyes man, damn.


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2015)

lndra said:


> I expected this outside of the 1 tailed monster, and I predicted Boruto saving them and not Naruto. I guess that was too much since he was an Uchiha and Boruto is not even a genin yet. Thanks Rai



told ya kishi can change shit up but daaaaaaaaaaaaaamn, people were on the spot concerning onion uchiha attacking salad 

i agreed with it happening but wasn't 100% convinced by it. kodos


----------



## vered (May 13, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Summary(not the full chapter):
> 
> A mini one eyed monster with sharingan appears(looks like Ten-tails)
> 
> ...



hmm,,,,
black rods? Nagato like? that means that the akatsuki is a puppet like controlled body like pain's bodies were?
That also means there might be a rinnegan involved (madara's eyes?).


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2015)

oh god, sasuke just side steps onion uchiha. how fuckign weak is salad? XD 



Terra Branford said:


> So Obito's cache was looted? Has to be or otherwise more than one natural Uchiha survived.


this makes sense the most. i mean....... one eyed sharingan monster? did the sharngans become sentient? 


> Why in the world did Sasuke not collect the rest of the eyes? I mean doesn't he feel the same kind of pain/feels as Kurapika in HxH? Collect those loose Uchiha eyes man, damn.



i dont think sasuke knows about it :/


----------



## Indra (May 13, 2015)

ch1p said:


> The only thing Sasuke learned from his father was the fireball jutsu. Everything about Sharingan was automatic. Same for MS, same for Rinnegan.
> 
> You did say she'd be weak. You're not really fooling everyone with your drivel.


Usage of the Sharingan I stated above.

Well of course, I never said she was going to be powerful. Nothing brushes off that -- But I never stated she would be another Sakura 2.0

Unless Kishimoto trolls


----------



## Milady (May 13, 2015)

i need more sasuke one handed summoning jutsu


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2015)

vered said:


> hmm,,,,
> black rods? Nagato like? that means that the akatsuki is a puppet like controlled body like pain's bodies were?
> That also means there might be a rinnegan involved (madara's eyes?).



so a rennigan dude is doing all this because of itachi?.

he must pray itachi doesn't come back from the dead because his sword hungers for rennigans


----------



## vered (May 13, 2015)

Addy said:


> oh god, sasuke just side steps onion uchiha. how fuckign weak is salad? XD
> 
> 
> this makes sense the most. i mean....... one eyed sharingan monster? did the sharngans become sentient?
> ...



Sasuke is one of the 2 strongest beings out there. The other one being Naruto.
Sarada is not even a genin so of course she'll have trouble fighting against someone like that boy.


----------



## ch1p (May 13, 2015)

lndra said:


> Usage of the Sharingan I stated above.
> 
> Well of course, I never said she was going to be powerful. Nothing brushes off that -- But I never stated she would be another Sakura 2.0
> 
> Unless Kishimoto trolls



Sasuke did not learn how to work the Sharingan from anyone but himself. He actually goes through this several times during the series, vs Haku, vs Naruto, vs the Kages, vs NAruto again.

Neither did, you know, Kakashi.

Sharingan can be learned in automatic. The End.


----------



## Kishido (May 13, 2015)

OK I'm out... this is shit if true


----------



## Trojan (May 13, 2015)

Addy said:


> oh god, sasuke just side steps onion uchiha. how fuckign weak is salad? XD



She's only a child.


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2015)

ch1p said:


> It doesn't change anything at all, she's only 12. She's not required to solo people that are stronger than her and that Sasuke / Naruto think are a concern and should be dealt with immediately. Your bitterness for having your BS called out is really showing too.



dude, she got soloed by onion uchiha............ ONION UCHIHA


----------



## Terra Branford (May 13, 2015)

Addy said:


> oh god, sasuke just side steps onion uchiha. how fuckign weak is salad? XD
> 
> 
> this makes sense the most. i mean....... one eyed sharingan monster? did the sharngans become sentient?
> ...




I would imagine Sarada is plenty strong for her age and rank, even if she can't (we don't know for sure yet) stand up to Onion head Uchiha boy.

I think Rai meant there was an one eyed monster who has the Sharingan. 

Oh, I thought he was at the cache before? Didn't Obito take him there to transplant Itachi's eye? I'm so confused.


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2015)

Hussain said:


> She's only a child.



itachi soloed his clan at 13


----------



## Trojan (May 13, 2015)

Addy said:


> itachi soloed his clan at 13



Well, it's not hard to kill when they are giving you their backs and asking you to kill them. 
Also, she a female in Kishi's manga, who does not even want to be a ninja. What did you expect?


----------



## Klue (May 13, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Summary(not the full chapter):
> 
> A mini one eyed monster with sharingan appears(looks like Ten-tails)
> 
> ...


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> I would imagine Sarada is plenty strong for her age and rank, even if she can't (we don't know for sure yet) stand up to Onion head Uchiha boy.


good point 



> I think Rai meant there was an one eyed monster who has the Sharingan.


yeah, but......... why? 



> Oh, I thought he was at the cache before? Didn't Obito take him there to transplant Itachi's eye? I'm so confused.



we only saw sasuke after the operation with blindfolds over his eyes so he could have not seen it yet. maybe obito drugged him before the operation? :/


----------



## Zef (May 13, 2015)

Hussain said:


> She's only a child.



Addy knows that. 

He's just trying (unsuccessfully) to rustle jimmies.:ignoramus


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2015)

vered said:


> Sasuke is one of the 2 strongest beings out there. The other one being Naruto.
> Sarada is not even a genin so of course she'll have trouble fighting against someone like that boy.



i know but........ sidestepped man......... sidestepped!!!!


----------



## Indra (May 13, 2015)

ch1p said:


> Sasuke did not learn how to work the Sharingan from anyone but himself. He actually goes through this several times during the series, vs Haku, vs Naruto, vs the Kages, vs NAruto again.
> 
> Neither did, you know, Kakashi.
> 
> Sharingan can be learned in automatic. The End.


I'm talking about its usage. Being able to perceive is not training, it is an instant ability.

Huh? Kakashi was leagues ahead of his own team, already hailing Chunin level early on. Hell in the Kakashi Gaiden we see Kakashi noticing the presence of the enemy shinobi while Minato praises him silently. Adult Kakashi was hyped in Part 1, until he got bat shit scared by Orochimaru.

I never said otherwise. Doesn't make any difference if the person is already weak though.


----------



## Christian Grey (May 13, 2015)

Addy said:


> itachi soloed his clan at 13



Itachi is Kishi personal Mary sue bitch.

And so far, Sarada got no one to train her sharingan.


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2015)

Zef said:


> Addy knows that.
> 
> He's just trying (unsuccessfully) to rust jimmies.:ignoramus



it's not that. it's just onion uchiha showed jack shit abilities aside from "i can use a scythe!!!!! ". getting stomped by him is just........ come on bro 

also, onion uchiha escapes naruto?


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 13, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Summary(not the full chapter):
> 
> A mini one eyed monster with sharingan appears(looks like Ten-tails)
> 
> ...



Does this mean he has sharingan as well as the black rods, or that his sharingan has a black rod pattern (Izuna's does)?


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2015)

Christian Grey said:


> Itachi is Kishi personal Mary sue bitch.
> 
> And so far, Sarada got no one to train her sharingan.



no excuses


----------



## Terra Branford (May 13, 2015)

Addy said:


> good point
> 
> yeah, but......... why?
> 
> ...



She will be strong, if for any reason, because she has to be. So if all else fails in this manga we know for a fact she will be a worthy opponent because she has to be for Boruto to "pass" her like his father to Sasuke/everyone else. 

I don't know...but it is better than a rehash villain or another human who could turn out to not be so evil because X happened to him/her.

Oh...well then, okay, that makes sense. Maybe Sasuke has been out looking for the eyes just spit balling here


----------



## Rai (May 13, 2015)

Akatsuki guy looks like Shisui to me(nose and ear)

His sharingan is probably transplanted


----------



## Indra (May 13, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> She will be strong, if for any reason, because she has to be. So if all else fails in this manga we know for a fact she will be a worthy opponent because she has to be for Boruto to "pass" her like his father to Sasuke/everyone else.
> ]


Why does Boruto have to pass her when it is clear he already has 

This works both ways. If she turns out to be a hard worker, I see no reason for her to get to his level either.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 13, 2015)

ℜai said:


> *Akatsuki guy looks like Shisui to me(nose and ear)*
> 
> His sharingan is probably transplanted



The slightest of possibilities of this being true makes me as giddy as a school girl. 



lndra said:


> Why does Boruto have to pass her when it is clear he already has
> 
> This works both ways. If she turns out to be a hard worker, I see no reason for her to get to his level either.



How is that clear? Where have we seen these kids perform to determine their skills and powers?

I'm basing what I say on Kishi's track record and the trailer which calls her a "rival". I doubt you can call someone who isn't as strong as you or stronger a "rival". I mean, you could, but it would be lame.


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> She will be strong, if for any reason, because she has to be. So if all else fails in this manga we know for a fact she will be a worthy opponent because she has to be for Boruto to "pass" her like his father to Sasuke/everyone else.


wonder who will train her? 


> I don't know...but it is better than a rehash villain or another human who could turn out to not be so evil because X happened to him/her.


well, he does look cute 




> Oh...well then, okay, that makes sense. Maybe Sasuke has been out looking for the eyes just spit balling here


could be but 12 years?


----------



## Abanikochan (May 13, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Akatsuki guy looks like Shisui to me(nose and ear)
> 
> His sharingan is probably transplanted



Care to post a pic?


----------



## Christian Grey (May 13, 2015)

Addy said:


> no excuses



You know it's true 

He must have used a teleportation technique like with Sasuke to escape him. Cliffhanger on Sarada and Sasuke meeting ?


----------



## vered (May 13, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Akatsuki guy looks like Shisui to me(nose and ear)
> 
> His sharingan is probably transplanted



can you please elaborate on the black rods? is it what Nagato used?


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 13, 2015)

Yea "sharingan with black rods" is too unclear.

Could be an eye pattern or it could actually be black rods.


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Akatsuki guy looks like Shisui to me(nose and ear)
> 
> His sharingan is probably transplanted



daaaaaaaaaaamn, so many predictions turning out true :amazed


----------



## Xeogran (May 13, 2015)

So Celebi has the Sharingan, Mysterio has the Sharingan and now there's a Juubi look-a-like with a Sharingan too.

It begins


----------



## Alkaid (May 13, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> Maybe Sasuke has been out looking for the eyes just spit balling here


----------



## Rai (May 13, 2015)

vered said:


> can you please elaborate on the black rods? is it what Nagato used?



I didn't look well...

They're not black rods.


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2015)

what happens to bolt and  mitsuki?


----------



## Christian Grey (May 13, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Akatsuki guy looks like Shisui to me(nose and ear)
> 
> His sharingan is probably transplanted



Ooh dear... Kishi is really lurking here. Anyway, it was supposed to be a joke theory but it leaves more excited than anything.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 13, 2015)

Xeogran said:


> So Celebi has the Sharingan, Mysterio has the Sharingan and now there's a Juubi look-a-like with a Sharingan too.
> 
> It begins



Sharingan Chronicles pt 3. Revenge of the Sharingan.


----------



## ch1p (May 13, 2015)

lndra said:


> I'm talking about its usage. Being able to perceive is not training, it is an instant ability.
> 
> Huh? Kakashi was leagues ahead of his own team, already hailing Chunin level early on. Hell in the Kakashi Gaiden we see Kakashi noticing the presence of the enemy shinobi while Minato praises him silently. Adult Kakashi was hyped in Part 1, until he got bat shit scared by Orochimaru.
> 
> I never said otherwise. Doesn't make any difference if the person is already weak though.



Sharingan never needed training arcs. You're advocating something that was never a problem in the original series. 



Addy said:


> better question.......... where the fuck is bolt? i thought he was going after naruto



Naruto and Bolt agreed to go lunch together, but Naruto scrammed. Maybe that's why he follows, out of wanting to confront him.




Klue said:


> There is always Hashirama.



There was that whole tree filled with copies of him lying around. Just like the Sharingan wall.


----------



## Indra (May 13, 2015)

ℜai said:


> I didn't look well...
> 
> They're not black rods.


Rai who gives Boruto the bento anyway?



ch1p said:


> Sharingan never needed training arcs. You're advocating something that was never a problem in the original series.


That's the problem. I never said it did


----------



## Klue (May 13, 2015)

Addy said:


> what happens to bolt and  mitsuki?



Fuck them.

They don't possess Sharingan. They ain't important.


----------



## vered (May 13, 2015)

ℜai said:


> I didn't look well...
> 
> They're not black rods.



Thanks, can you describe what Naruto does in this chapter?
He defeats the onion uchiha or makes him run?


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2015)

Klue said:


> Fuck them.
> 
> They don't possess Sharingan. They ain't important.



then why were they in the chapter?


----------



## B.o.t.i (May 13, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Summary(not the full chapter):
> 
> A mini one eyed monster with sharingan appears(looks like Ten-tails)
> 
> ...



This is truly trash.Anime filler level bad.12 years what was sasuke doing.Should of cleaned up this shit.

Really why couldnt we just get 3/4 chapters on the other villages with this peace.Surely we expected better material than this no?


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2015)

vered said:


> Thanks, can you describe what Naruto does in this chapter?
> He defeats the onion uchiha or makes him run?



i take it back, onion uchiha has skills if runs from sasuke and naruto


----------



## Terra Branford (May 13, 2015)

Addy said:


> wonder who will train her?
> 
> well, he does look cute
> 
> could be but 12 years?



Sasuke will probably be both Boruto and Sarada's teacher. If not I suspect no one other than Naruto. 

that thing is probably accurate too. 

if he had no idea where the eyes were...twelve years seems just right. 



Addy said:


> daaaaaaaaaaamn, so many predictions turning out true :amazed



I can only hope it is true. It would be too much if he was being mind controled too, because then he wouldn't be the villain truly and fit Kishi's typical villain.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 13, 2015)

Klue said:


> Fuck them.
> 
> They don't possess Sharingan. They ain't important.



Sasuke: "Yes, of course, it's a Sharingan bargain sale. "


----------



## Klue (May 13, 2015)

Addy said:


> then why were they in the chapter?



Filler.


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2015)

B.o.t.i said:


> This is truly trash.Anime filler level bad.12 years what was sasuke doing.Should of cleaned up this shit.
> 
> Really why couldnt we just get 3/4 chapters on the other villages with this peace.Surely we expected better material than this no?



and what i expected this? what if i wanted this? what if i  am ok with this? 

seriously, i thought we might get more people with the sharingan, and kishi gave me what i wanted. i thought salad was weak and kishi gave me what i wanted. didnt think it would be onion uchiha but still wanted it


----------



## Zef (May 13, 2015)

B.o.t.i said:


> This is truly trash.Anime filler level bad.12 years what was sasuke doing.Should of cleaned up this shit.
> 
> Really why couldnt we just get 3/4 chapters on the other villages with this peace.Surely we expected better material than this no?



It's posts like this that makes me appreciate Kishi's Uchiha wank.


----------



## Rai (May 13, 2015)

vered said:


> Thanks, can you describe what Naruto does in this chapter?
> He defeats the onion uchiha or makes him run?



He saves Sarada and Chou Chou from Onion Uchiha.

Chapter end.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 13, 2015)

I actually like the direction of the short series. Obviously there are some minor things I will always complain about but it seems nice so far. I don't get the logic of complaining about a story only three chapters in... 



ℜai said:


> He saves Sarada and Chou Chou from Onion Uchiha.
> 
> Chapter end.




Oh why do I have a feeling this means Sarada and Sasuke still do not meet thanks to Naruto's untimely save? t-t


----------



## Abanikochan (May 13, 2015)

ℜai said:


> I didn't look well...
> 
> They're not black rods.





So is it the studded rods like Nagato had on the reanimated corpses?


----------



## ch1p (May 13, 2015)

I doubt it's Shisui, Why would Shisui be upset at Sasuke, when he's now protecting the Leaf just like him did? Don't tell me he's another Obito.

Hey, does anyone remember those RtN storyboards Kishi wrote that had Obito / Shisui as masked guy? 

If its Shisui though (via cloning), then we might see his EMS. He had no eyes upon his death (like Madara), so he'd have to put another pair in those sockets.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 13, 2015)

Zef said:


> It's posts like this that makes me appreciate Kishi's Uchiha wank.



I like how Uchiha haters are always all "Orochimaru is the best villain ever he's the villain here because he's so awesome Oro 4 life" until they're forced to remember that they can't have Oro without him fanboying over the Uchiha so then they  just want to see the other villages and countries instead


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> I can only hope it is true. It would be too much if he was being mind controled too, because then he wouldn't be the villain truly and fit Kishi's typical villain.


i am just glade many predictions are turning to be true. after all those years, only one or two theories were right 



Klue said:


> Filler.



but that would mean i was right again


----------



## Zef (May 13, 2015)

ℜai said:


> He saves Sarada and Chou Chou from Onion Uchiha.
> 
> Chapter end.






So, let's start predicting next week's chapter.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 13, 2015)

ch1p said:


> I doubt it's Shisui, Why would Shisui be upset at Sasuke, when he's now protecting the Leaf just like him?
> 
> If its Shisui though (via cloning), then we might see his EMS. He had no eyes upon his death (like Madara), so he'd have to put another pair in those sockets.




Could be that it was Shisui that has his memories copied and transplanted into the new bad guy (referring to earlier rumours) and he's upset because Sasuke killed Itachi?

why are you doing this don't ruin it for me.


----------



## Trojan (May 13, 2015)

ch1p said:


> I* doubt it's Shisui, Why would Shisui be upset at Sasuke, when he's now protecting the Leaf just like him?*
> 
> If its Shisui though (via cloning), then we might see his EMS. He had no eyes upon his death (like Madara), so he'd have to put another pair in those sockets.



Just like how it happened with obito.


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2015)

ℜai said:


> He saves Sarada and Chou Chou from Onion Uchiha.
> 
> Chapter end.



so bolt and mitsuki dont join them?


----------



## Terra Branford (May 13, 2015)

Addy said:


> i am just glade many predictions are turning to be true. after all those years, only one or two theories were right



Don't be happy. Sasuke - Sarada meet up probably isn't going to happen this chapter.  cray with me addy, cray with me. 

though if the shishi prediction is true i'll squeal


----------



## Indra (May 13, 2015)

Addy said:


> so bolt and mitsuki dont join them?


Mission: Give Bento to Naruto XD


----------



## Christian Grey (May 13, 2015)

ch1p said:


> *I doubt it's Shisui, Why would Shisui be upset at Sasuke, when he's now protecting the Leaf just like him did?* Don't tell me he's another Obito.
> 
> Hey, does anyone remember those RtN storyboards Kishi wrote that had Obito / Shisui as masked guy?
> 
> If its Shisui though (via cloning), then we might see his EMS. He had no eyes upon his death (like Madara), so he'd have to put another pair in those sockets.


 
Because Sasuke let Itachi die.


----------



## Zef (May 13, 2015)

Addy said:


> so bolt and mitsuki dont join them?



So.....how many chapters until Boruto becomes relevant?  10?:ignoramus


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> Don't be happy. Sasuke - Sarada meet up probably isn't going to happen this chapter.  cray with me addy, cray with me.
> 
> though if the shishi prediction is true i'll squeal



i am ok if they meet later on. i am content with each chapter to be honest. last chapter, itachi. this chapter, MAYBE SHISUI. if not, at least we get a one eyed sharingan momster...... god, that sounds stupid so awesome XD


----------



## ch1p (May 13, 2015)

Christian Grey said:


> Because Sasuke let Itachi die.



, , or , that is the question


----------



## Terra Branford (May 13, 2015)

Addy said:


> i am ok if they meet later on. i am content with each chapter to be honest. last chapter, itachi. this chapter, MAYBE SHISUI. if not, at least we get a one eyed sharingan momster...... god, that sounds stupid so awesome XD



I'm not. It means less time of Sasuke being a daddy/less Sasuke-Sarada interaction at all. 

I hope the monster is handled by the kids at the end but I suspect that will be too much to hope for. No way they could get strong enough to face it by the end of a short series. 



lndra said:


> Mission: Give Bento to Naruto XD



Looks like the boys were downgraded to Sakura-esque missions. 



Klue said:


> Addy said:
> 
> 
> > but that would mean i was right again
> ...


----------



## B.o.t.i (May 13, 2015)

Addy said:


> and what i expected this? what if i wanted this? what if i  am ok with this?
> 
> seriously, i thought we might get more people with the sharingan, and kishi gave me what i wanted. i thought salad was weak and kishi gave me what i wanted. didnt think it would be onion uchiha but still wanted it



fuck this shit i want to see omoi,bee,gaara,rock village ,mist ninjas.By looks of things no one is gonna die in these 10 chapters.Sasuke about to be the head of these test tube uchihas.This gaidens not started well.only 7 chapters left.


----------



## MarcAlmond (May 13, 2015)

B.o.t.i said:


> fuck this shit i want to see omoi,bee,gaara,rock village ,mist ninjas.By looks of things no one is gonna die in these 10 chapters.Sasuke about to be the head of these test tube uchihas.*This gaidens not started well.only 7 chapters left*.


Are we really, really sure that this will only last 10 chapters? Was this officially confirmed?


----------



## Zef (May 13, 2015)

MarcAlmond said:


> Are we really, really sure that this will only last 10 chapters? Was this officially confirmed?



Nope.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 13, 2015)

MarcAlmond said:


> Are we really, really sure that this will only last 10 chapters? Was this officially confirmed?



I was just about to ask. I never saw any source confirm it and I really doubt it will only be 10 chapters  long.

I was thinking twenty chapters (that it would run until a bit before the movie in August) at the least but then again I'm a hopeful person.


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 13, 2015)

ℜai said:


> He saves Sarada and Chou Chou from Onion Uchiha.
> 
> Chapter end.



No Sasuke in this chapter?


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (May 13, 2015)

D'aww~ Seems like you guys are having tons of fun with ℜai's spoilers

Maybe I'll fill in the empty speech bubbles for you guys later...

Chapter was 7/10 for me, only because I didn't feel shocked by anything in particular.


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2015)

B.o.t.i said:


> fuck this shit i want to see omoi,bee,gaara,rock village ,mist ninjas.By looks of things no one is gonna die in these 10 chapters.Sasuke about to be the head of these test tube uchihas.This gaidens not started well.only 7 chapters left.



again, with this mentality. didn't anyone learn from the past 700 chapter that you will not get anything else beyond the scope of "konoha" or "uchiha" 



Terra Branford said:


> I'm not. It means less time of Sasuke being a daddy/less Sasuke-Sarada interaction at all.
> 
> I hope the monster is handled by the kids at the end but I suspect that will be too much to hope for. No way they could get strong enough to face it by the end of a short series.



meh, i know i will get disappointed by the reaction since kishi never does them well so i have low expectations on that one 

they can just poke the eye monster with a stick...... in it's eye 



SharinganGirl said:


> No Sasuke in this chapter?



we will see him soon


----------



## Klue (May 13, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> D'aww~ Seems like you guys are having tons of fun with ℜai's spoilers
> 
> Maybe I'll fill in the empty speech bubbles for you guys later...
> 
> Chapter was 7/10 for me, only because I didn't feel shocked by anything in particular.



Oh, so you managed to read the whole thing?

Rinnegan? 


Nesha, spoiler thread. Chop, chop!!


----------



## Meat (May 13, 2015)

Why the spoiler thread still closed. 

Anyways, if Sarada fights the onion guy, it's good news for Sarada fans(also, Chou chou fans). Everyone with half a brain knows that its impossible for Sarada to beat that guy but the good thing is that:

- Sarada is first to fight the onion guy rather than Bolt.
- We see Sarada fight! (rather than being drama queen).
- Atleast she was saved by Naruto rather that bolt/Mizuki.

I said before that the onion guy is the main villain for the new gen and the akatsuki guy is the main villain for Naruto/Sasuke.


----------



## Raiden (May 13, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> D'aww~ Seems like you guys are having tons of fun with ℜai's spoilers



Not really. Could we have some hints please .


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2015)

thread has 1 star 


OrganicDinosaur said:


> D'aww~ Seems like you guys are having tons of fun with ℜai's spoilers
> 
> Maybe I'll fill in the empty speech bubbles for you guys later...
> 
> Chapter was 7/10 for me, only because I didn't feel shocked by anything in particular.


hello 

if you read the chapter, what did bolt do?


----------



## Zef (May 13, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> D'aww~ Seems like you guys are having tons of fun with ℜai's spoilers
> 
> Maybe I'll fill in the empty speech bubbles for you guys later...
> 
> Chapter was 7/10 for me, only because I didn't feel shocked by anything in particular.



Details please.


I figured this would be a "meh" chapter as soon as I heard the preview. It looks like it's just a set up chapter. Oh well.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 13, 2015)

@Addy

Then let's do a Kishi prayer circle for what we want to appear. 

*grabs hands and forms circle around burning naruto manga*



OrganicDinosaur said:


> D'aww~ Seems like you guys are having tons of fun with ℜai's spoilers
> 
> Maybe I'll fill in the empty speech bubbles for you guys later...
> 
> Chapter was 7/10 for me, only because I didn't feel shocked by anything in particular.



Oh it would be awesome if you could especially if you could before I crash the mode 

Is there anything we can ask you can answer without spoiling too much? Anything at all? I'll do what I must for it...


----------



## Christian Grey (May 13, 2015)

Are Sasuke and Naruto still the main characters or at least have an important in Gaiden and the upcoming movie  ?


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 13, 2015)

Addy said:


> we will see him soon



I hope so, dammit. : If this chapter is titled The Meeting, then shouldn't we be seeing the meeting between like Sasuke and Naruto or Sasuke and Sarada or something? I'm trying to figure out how all of this is going to fit into a mini series? Aren't most mini series around 10-15 chapters? *sigh* I just wanna see hot Sauce kicking ass one-handed and him seeing his daughter. What is all this one-eyed monster Sharingan shit?


----------



## Terra Branford (May 13, 2015)

Christian Grey said:


> Are Sasuke and Naruto still the main characters or at least have an important in Gaiden and the upcoming movie  ?



Manga MC = Sarada
Boruto movie MC = Boruto

Sasuke, Naruto and presumably Sakura will make appearances in the movie and probably continue to make appearances in the rest of the manga.


----------



## ch1p (May 13, 2015)

SharinganGirl said:


> I hope so, dammit. : If this chapter is titled The Meeting, then shouldn't we be seeing the meeting between like Sasuke and Naruto or Sasuke and Sarada or something? I'm trying to figure out how all of this is going to fit into a mini series? Aren't most mini series around 10-15 chapters? *sigh* I just wanna see hot Sauce kicking ass one-handed and him seeing his daughter. What is all this one-eyed monster Sharingan shit?




It's the meeting between Sarada and Onion boy.


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2015)

ch1p said:


> It's the meeting between Sarada and Onion boy
> .



makes you wonder if he attacks from behind or they chat a bit before?


----------



## B.o.t.i (May 13, 2015)

Christian Grey said:


> Are Sasuke and Naruto still the main characters or at least have an important in Gaiden and the upcoming movie  ?



I read oro is he villian ,bolt and naruto have action scenes.Which means the rest is probably daddy soap opera.


----------



## Abanikochan (May 13, 2015)

ch1p said:


> It's the meeting between Sarada and Onion boy.



Chapter should've been called "Re-onion" then instead of reunion.


----------



## Christian Grey (May 13, 2015)

B.o.t.i said:


> *I read oro is he villian* ,bolt and naruto have action scenes.Which means the rest is probably daddy soap opera.



What ? Again ? The dude is over 70, leave him retiring peacefully and he seems to get over his issues at the end of the war.


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 13, 2015)

ch1p said:


> It's the meeting between Sarada and Onion boy.



It sounds like it's gonna be a let down chapter.


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2015)

Abanikochan said:


> Chapter should've been called "Re-onion" then instead of reunion.



onions are good for your health, you know


----------



## TRN (May 13, 2015)

SharinganGirl said:


> It sounds like it's gonna be a let down chapter.



This whole damn manga will be a let down, that includes the Boruto Movie


----------



## Abanikochan (May 13, 2015)

Addy said:


> onions are good for your health, you know



But not for your eyes.


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2015)

Abanikochan said:


> But not for your eyes.



not if you grill onions 

seriously, grill an onion. it will taste good


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 13, 2015)

TRN said:


> This whole damn manga will be a let down, that includes the Boruto Movie



I don't think the whole thing will, but if this is a mini-series, shit shouldn't be dragged out for so long...


----------



## B.o.t.i (May 13, 2015)

Christian Grey said:


> What ? Again ? The dude is over 70, leave him retiring peacefully and he seems to get over his issues at the end of the war.



I didnt write this shit.Kishi did. Your only as young as you feel.Oro gets them young bodys to maintain his youthulness.

Hopefully naruto just kills him for good its pretty tragic stuff now.Just need better characters. So many angles you can take naruto especially with the tech inclusion.Raikage already got a moon buster cannon ffs.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 13, 2015)

If spoilers are being posted and the spoiler thread isn't open, tell a mod. Contact an smod/admin if one of the section mods isn't on.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 13, 2015)

Watch Onion kid say something like "Sarada....you're alive...sister" and have her world shatter.


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Watch Onion kid say something like "Sarada....you're alive...sister" and have her world shatter.



but why does he attack her if she is his sister? 

although, yeah, i do expect that


----------



## maupp (May 13, 2015)

Hopefully Boruto and pal join in the action soon. Really want to see some Boruto and Mizuki actions + interactions.  They should aslo be following Naruto somehow


----------



## Blu-ray (May 13, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Summary(not the full chapter):
> 
> A mini one eyed monster with sharingan appears(looks like Ten-tails)
> 
> ...



Now these are the spoilers I wanted to see. I just love how it's nothing but Sharingan this, and Sharingan that. So many people gonna be irate.



ℜai said:


> Akatsuki guy looks like Shisui to me(nose and ear)
> 
> His sharingan is probably transplanted



Would Kishi really go there. Make Shisui into another Obito, and turn the series into another "you let Rin Itachi die" plot?

Do it Kishi.



Addy said:


> oh god, sasuke just side steps onion uchiha. how fuckign weak is salad? XD



Madara could sidestep Tobirama's FTG, and Sasuke's now far above that. Obviously holding her to Sasuke's standard, when she's not even a ninja yet, isn't fair.

She shall solo in time. It's the Uchiha rite of passage.


----------



## B.o.t.i (May 13, 2015)

maupp said:


> Hopefully Boruto and pal join in the action soon. Really want to see some Boruto and Mizuki actions + interactions.  They should aslo be following Naruto somehow



They have'nt even graduated dont think they can even wall walk.


----------



## Christian Grey (May 13, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> Would Kishi really go there. Make Shisui into another Obito, and turn the series into another "you let Rin Itachi die" plot?
> 
> Do it Kishi.



At least, Itachi got some developments. I can't wait to see Shisui and Itachi's adventures and bromance if that turns out true.

Come on, he got a lover right ? So far it seems that Shisui was the only one he ever talks to outside sasuke.


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> Madara could sidestep Tobirama's FTG, and Sasuke's now far above that. Obviously holding her to Sasuke's standard, when she's not even a ninja yet, isn't fair.
> 
> She shall solo in time. It's the Uchiha rite of passage.



itachi set the example for uchiha soloing.  at the age of 13,he soloed an entire clan of sharingan weilders. salad cant even solo one uchiha knockoff  at that age


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 13, 2015)

I just feel let down by these spoilers... like where's Sasuke? When are he and Sarada going to finally meet up? What's all this Sharingan stuff? The Akatsuki dude looks like Shisui!? I mean wtf is actually going on? Did they find Obito's Sharingan stash or something? I don't want all this. I just want to know why Sasuke has been gone, what he has been doing and I want to see him reunite with his daughter.


----------



## Starwind75043 (May 13, 2015)

SharinganGirl said:


> I just feel let down by these spoilers... like where's Sasuke? When are he and Sarada going to finally meet up? What's all this Sharingan stuff? The Akatsuki dude looks like Shisui!? I mean wtf is actually going on? Did they find Obito's Sharingan stash or something? I don't want all this. I just want to know why Sasuke has been gone, what he has been doing and I want to see him reunite with his daughter.




its only +3 we still have some time before we get to family reuions


----------



## Platypus (May 13, 2015)

People already complaining about the lack of content 

"Summary(*not the full chapter*)"

Anyway this chapter already has:
- Sarada and Chocho following Naruto
- Getting attacked by Celebi
- Naruto rescuing them
- Boruto and Mitsuki doing something
- Sharingan-monster
- the Hood guy

"What's with all the Sharingan stuff?"
> Was to be expected considering plot's about the Uchiha family and there's a huge pile of Sharingan lying somewhere since the War arc...

Some people seem to have forgotten this is a shounen battle manga, not an Uchiha slice-of-life.

Also, I find it pretty hard to recognize a Naruto character just by looking at the nose and ears, but that might be just me


----------



## Trojan (May 13, 2015)

Celebi should be a fairy and grass, instead of psychic and grass. 
And Shisui (if it were him), came from tooth(eyes?) fairy land I guess.


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2015)

Platypus said:


> People already complaining about the lack of content
> 
> "Summary(*not the full chapter*)"
> 
> ...


giving naruto lunch  and getting left behind whilr the action happens ahead of them isn't doing something


----------



## Majin Lu (May 13, 2015)

Naruto looks hotter this chapter!  

I hope the girls show some taijutsu before Naruto saves them.


----------



## Indra (May 13, 2015)

SharinganGirl said:


> I just feel let down by these spoilers... like where's Sasuke? When are he and Sarada going to finally meet up? What's all this Sharingan stuff? The Akatsuki dude looks like Shisui!? I mean wtf is actually going on? Did they find Obito's Sharingan stash or something? I don't want all this. I just want to know why Sasuke has been gone, what he has been doing and I want to see him reunite with his daughter.


You feel disappointed? I still haven't seen Boruto relevent so far


----------



## B.o.t.i (May 13, 2015)

Addy said:


> giving naruto lunch  and getting left behind whilr the action happens ahead of them isn't doing something



lunch is important meal of the day.These trainee ninjas know the drill


----------



## B.o.t.i (May 13, 2015)

lndra said:


> You feel disappointed? I still haven't seen Boruto relevent so far



He's got a movie what you want


----------



## indigoooo (May 13, 2015)

Platypus said:


> People already complaining about the lack of content
> 
> "Summary(*not the full chapter*)"
> 
> ...




Is all this confirmed?


----------



## Indra (May 13, 2015)

B.o.t.i said:


> He's got a movie what you want


Movie:
Boruto
&
Sarada

Manga:
Sarada only

Yeah!


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2015)

B.o.t.i said:


> lunch is important meal of the day.These trainee ninjas know the drill



to think i belittled the people who bring us food


----------



## Platypus (May 13, 2015)

indigoooo said:


> Is all this confirmed?



Yes, it's in the spoilers basically.
Just wanted to say how there's already plenty of content and more to be revealed for those complaining about the lack of certain content/characters/things they want to see...


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2015)

lndra said:


> Movie:
> Boruto
> &
> Sarada
> ...


well, we still don't know if he goes after naruto or not :/


----------



## indigoooo (May 13, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Yes, it's in the spoilers basically.
> Just wanted to say how there's already plenty of content and more to be revealed for those complaining about the lack of certain content/characters/things they want to see...



Ah, ok, thank you .


----------



## B.o.t.i (May 13, 2015)

lndra said:


> Movie:
> Boruto
> &
> Sarada
> ...



Cant sell a movie about some girl and her dead beat dad. Bolt & naruto get shit load of action+ a pedo.

But this so far the manga is anime filler level.Even teh villains sounds tiger mizuki evel. Cant lie we started well  but lack of other village fucked it up.Tired of these konoha bitches


----------



## Jason Brody (May 13, 2015)

It is revealed that Sasuke used his Rinnegan's Creation of All Things jutsu to create Salad.

Ohhohoho.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 13, 2015)

So tragic for Onion... gets his ass handed to him by Sasuke in chapter 2, now he gets his ass handed to him by Naruto in chapter 3.

Maybe he'll be treated like a tennis ball, chapter 4 it'll be Sasuke to beats him again then chapter 5 its Naruto again, then chapter 6 it is Sasuke...


----------



## Platypus (May 13, 2015)

Watch it be Oro inside Shisui's corpse 

After getting his ass handled to him twice in a row, Celebi will probably join the good guys at some point in the future.


----------



## B.o.t.i (May 13, 2015)

Addy said:


> to think i belittled the people who bring us food



All hail the lunch makers.


----------



## Burnquist (May 13, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> D'aww~ Seems like you guys are having tons of fun with ℜai's spoilers
> 
> Maybe I'll fill in the empty speech bubbles for you guys later...
> 
> Chapter was 7/10 for me, only because I didn't feel shocked by anything in particular.



Come on OD don't do that to us!

--

If summary is real, nothing relevant enough.
Kishi gonna explain everything in a single chapter which will be the last one before the movie.
_...sigh..._


----------



## B.o.t.i (May 13, 2015)

These spoilt  kids talking shit about birth certifcates ,not being ninjas,not having daddy time fuck them.At this point I rather see bijuu's chilling out. Who do they chill with?? Do people even still try to seal them.

Why is everyone ragging on onion cellibee he's only 12 years old. He is just getting sent on suicide missions he does'nt know any better.


----------



## Zef (May 13, 2015)

SharinganGirl said:


> I just feel let down by these spoilers... like where's Sasuke? *When are he and Sarada going to finally meet up?*  What's all this Sharingan stuff? The Akatsuki dude looks like Shisui!? *I mean wtf is actually going on?* *Did they find Obito's Sharingan stash or something?* I don't want all this. *I just want to know why Sasuke has been gone, what he has been doing and I want to see him reunite with his daughter.*



I have a secret....


*Spoiler*: __ 



 How about we wait, and find out?




This is why I don't like spoilers.


----------



## Corvida (May 13, 2015)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> So tragic for Onion... gets his ass handed to him by Sasuke in chapter 2, now he gets his ass handed to him by Naruto in chapter 3.
> 
> Maybe he'll be treated like a tennis ball, chapter 4 it'll be Sasuke to beats him again then chapter 5 its Naruto again, then chapter 6 it is Sasuke...



I think he?s being trained for the new gen kids to play with


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (May 13, 2015)

Burnquist said:


> Come on OD don't do that to us!



This is ℜai's game though. I'm not going to wreck the fun to try and one-up him when it's his time to shine. 

Plus, I have regular/uncleaned scans and not the access to the digital raw~ So I don't have pretty pictures to leak like ℜai does.

The only fun I can have is posting random quotes from the chapter.


----------



## B.o.t.i (May 13, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> This is ℜai's game though. I'm not going to wreck the fun to try and one-up him when it's his time to shine.
> 
> Plus, I have regular/uncleaned scans and not the access to the digital raw~ So I don't have pretty pictures to leak like ℜai does.
> 
> The only fun I can have is posting random quotes from the chapter.



dont do it no quotes.


----------



## heartsutra (May 13, 2015)

ℜai said:


> He saves Sarada and Chou Chou from Onion Uchiha.
> 
> Chapter end.



Ahh, my prediction was wrong again.
This is alright though~


----------



## TRN (May 13, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> This is ℜai's game though. I'm not going to wreck the fun to try and one-up him when it's his time to shine.
> 
> Plus, I have regular/uncleaned scans and not the access to the digital raw~ So I don't have pretty pictures to leak like ℜai does.
> 
> The only fun I can have is posting random quotes from the chapter.



Rai said he/she was done so why not fill in missing pieces 

Fuck this fucking Game


----------



## Narutossss (May 13, 2015)

lol bolt and mitsuki are naruto's delivery boys, the fuck kishi did the kid actually cook that shit or hinata, it's kinda cute in a way. 

chapter pretty much confirms sarada and chouchou are fairly useless so far as well as cerebi. 

hopefully bolt/mitsuki do shit next chapter, rest of the kids are looking like trash so far.


----------



## Trojan (May 13, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> This is ℜai's game though. I'm not going to wreck the fun to try and one-up him when it's his time to shine.
> 
> Plus, I have regular/uncleaned scans and not the access to the digital raw~ So I don't have pretty pictures to leak like ℜai does.
> 
> The only fun I can have is posting random quotes from the chapter.



Did Bolt did anything notable, no, anything at all? 

you can ruin the "fun" for me all you want, I won't complain. 
either here, on my profile, anywhere!  

lol


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 13, 2015)

Zef said:


> I have a secret....
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*shrug* Meh I'm just venting.


----------



## Narutossss (May 13, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Did Bolt did anything notable, no, anything at all?
> 
> you can ruin the "fun" for me all you want, I won't complain.
> either here, on my profile, anywhere!
> ...


patience........


----------



## Trojan (May 13, 2015)

I divorced patience long time ago.


----------



## MarcAlmond (May 13, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> This is ℜai's game though. I'm not going to wreck the fun to try and one-up him when it's his time to shine.
> 
> Plus, I have regular/uncleaned scans and not the access to the digital raw~ So I don't have pretty pictures to leak like ℜai does.
> 
> The only fun I can have is posting random quotes from the chapter.



Bring it on then  Put me in the team coach, I'm ready!


----------



## Resistance (May 13, 2015)

We suffered through years of Naruto as the main-character - and now you want his Son (who Kishimoto will make just like him) as the main-character of this gaiden?

Naruto is a horrible character. His Son will be the exact same.

Here, let me spoil it for you:

This Gaiden is about Sarada and Sasuke and how Sasuke comes back to the village.

Once that is over, the end will be the revelation that Mitsuki is Oro in a child's body (Toneri's child)

Cue the Movie which stars Boruto with Oro as main-villain.


----------



## shyakugaun (May 13, 2015)

Onion Uchiha vs Sarada and Chou Chou knew this was going to happen


----------



## mayumi (May 13, 2015)

Right, just like how Salad saw Sasuke's hawk last week and knew it was from father and she looked all sad about it, right?


----------



## overlordofnobodies (May 13, 2015)

I have to say I saw those pages at Manga helper and thought they where fake do to how clean they where and how they did not have chines or japans writing in them.  Sort of happy to find out that was wrong.


----------



## Black Mirror (May 13, 2015)

Waaaaaait

Salad fights the Onion that attacked and escaped from Sasuke?

Salad > Sauce confirmed.

New gen > old gen


----------



## BlinkST (May 13, 2015)

Sharingan is back.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 13, 2015)

Does it meantion Juubi ? 

Shit chapter confirmed.


----------



## MS81 (May 13, 2015)

I want to see if this mini ten tails is true...


----------



## Klue (May 13, 2015)

BlinkST said:


> Sharingan is back.



Sharingan starts it, Rinne ends it.


----------



## Night Spider (May 13, 2015)

So, does this mean that Shisui will dethrone Obito as the coolest guy ever? 
I don't expect anything significant to happen this chapter. Maybe next one. I expect Naruto will allow Sarada and ChouChou to follow him to meet Sasuke. It would  be really stupid if he just sends them back home.


----------



## Indra (May 13, 2015)

Someone mentioned that the Akatsuki member had black rods on his body.

Rinnegan user again?


----------



## Raiden (May 13, 2015)

A one eyed monster appeared?

This is either going to be a really good story or an lulzy filler. Either way I'll enjoy it.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 13, 2015)

One eyed monster? Kishi continues to recycle old shit.


----------



## Klue (May 13, 2015)

lndra said:


> Someone mentioned that the Akatsuki member had black rods on his body.
> 
> Rinnegan user again?



His Sharingan. Sounds like a new Mangekyou design.


----------



## Indra (May 13, 2015)

Klue said:


> His Sharingan. Sounds like a new Mangekyou design.


I think only the Rinnegan gives those black rods. Like those black rods the Six Paths of Pain wore. So maybe he's being controlled by someone?

Well at least Shisui doesn't have KA. Otherwise he would be one shotting our favs which would make immediate rustling :


----------



## indigoooo (May 13, 2015)

I hope this chapter is good. I really want to see the K11 that we haven't seen yet,etc, but i won't hold my breath.


----------



## Raiden (May 13, 2015)

Misuzki about to take off the cloak!


----------



## Klue (May 13, 2015)

lndra said:


> I think only the Rinnegan gives those black rods. Like those black rods the Six Paths of Pain wore. So maybe he's being controlled by someone?



Rai was referring to his Sharingan, when he spoke of the "mini black rods."


----------



## Sppidy (May 13, 2015)

lndra said:


> I think only the Rinnegan gives those black rods. Like those black rods the Six Paths of Pain wore. So maybe he's being controlled by someone?
> 
> Well at least Shisui doesn't have KA. Otherwise he would be one shotting our favs which would make immediate rustling :





ℜai said:


> I didn't look well...
> 
> They're not black rods.



Rai corrected himself


----------



## Blu-ray (May 13, 2015)

Christian Grey said:


> At least, Itachi got some developments. I can't wait to see Shisui and Itachi's adventures and bromance if that turns out true.
> 
> Come on, he got a lover right ? So far it seems that Shisui was the only one he ever talks to outside sasuke.



Celebi being Shisui and Itachi's bastard child? Wouldn't put it past Kishi.


Addy said:


> itachi set the example for uchiha soloing.  at the age of 13,he soloed an entire clan of sharingan weilders. salad cant even solo one uchiha knockoff  at that age



Please. He had help from Obito and the only people we know he killed, let him kill them.

I'd rather cite him soloing Oro at 13 as a prime example. In fact, if Oro really is a villain, I bet Salad will solo him. Continuing the family tradition.



BlinkST said:


> Sharingan is back.



>Implying it ever left.


----------



## Palm Siberia (May 13, 2015)

So if this is Shisui Uchiha why is he wearing the Akatsuki cloak. Did he know the threat they possessed and is using that to scare the shinobi world?


----------



## Klue (May 13, 2015)

Not Shisui, just a recycled design.


----------



## Trojan (May 13, 2015)

For some reason I wish it's Shusui (as dumb as that may be).


----------



## eyeknockout (May 13, 2015)

So salad can't even defeat onion celebi uchiha even with help from chou chou. So disappointed, I guess she really doesn't have itachi blood in her. She must not even be sasuke's real kid. Must be karin and suigetsu's kid since they're both dissapointing.


----------



## Klue (May 13, 2015)

Hussain said:


> For some reason I wish it's Shusui (as dumb as that may be).



Shisui with Rinnegan would be pretty boss.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 13, 2015)

Let Shisui rest in peace away from Kishi's shitty writing


----------



## Hexa (May 13, 2015)

I'm still betting on Sarada beating Onion guy at the end of the Gaiden.  There's no one else for her to beat, and she needs to win in some fight I think.  Still, it's a pretty bad scenario for the guy given that he was already beaten by Sasuke and seems like he'll either run away or be defeated by Naruto now too.  

The three-tomoe Sharingan probably means he's pretty strong compared to the beginning of part 1 genin.


----------



## Majin Lu (May 13, 2015)

Maybe Shisui has an evil twin.  it is always the evil twin or the zetsu butler.


----------



## Trojan (May 13, 2015)

Klue said:


> Shisui with Rinnegan would be pretty boss.



why would anyone in their right mind exchange eyes that control people without them even knowing
for a Rinnegan?


----------



## Jeαnne (May 13, 2015)

spoilers


----------



## Klue (May 13, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> spoilers



Do they please you?


----------



## shintebukuro (May 13, 2015)

I'm still trying to figure out why the chapter is seemingly scanslated in fuckin French, but it's somehow impossible for it to be found and posted here just so we can see the pictures.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 13, 2015)

Klue said:


> Do they please you?


to be honest, makes it feel like a filler chapter

i hope this was not the most important thing that happened there


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 13, 2015)

EEEeeeewwwww 

Onion and hooded dude competing for ugliest "uchiha"


----------



## vered (May 13, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Nope.
> 
> When I said sharingan I mean; 3T
> 
> ...



these can still be black rods.To me it seems that these black things are keeping the sharingan in place.That sharingan is almost certainly a transplant.


----------



## Zef (May 13, 2015)

Those look like stitches.


----------



## Hexa (May 13, 2015)

Yeah, I think those are just stitches to keep the eye open.

Maybe the guy found the solution to Izanagi's side effect?


----------



## Zef (May 13, 2015)

They're also pulling back the eyelids.


----------



## vered (May 13, 2015)

So Oro may still turn out to be the culprit?


----------



## BlinkST (May 13, 2015)

Hussain said:


> why would anyone in their right mind exchange eyes that control people without them even knowing
> for a Rinnegan?


Hussain my man.

Remember when Obito didn't give two shits about Pain's fight with Naruto, but took a front seat to watch Sasuke fight Danzo so he can get Shisui's Mangekyo?

Shisui's Mangekyo = Too _valuable_ to keep around






Rinnegan is for chumps.


----------



## Abanikochan (May 13, 2015)

Hexa said:


> Yeah, I think those are just stitches to keep the eye open.
> 
> Maybe the guy found the solution to Izanagi's side effect?



Doesn't Izanagi/Izanami just cause the eye to go blind though?


----------



## Klue (May 13, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Nope.
> 
> When I say sharingan I mean; 3T
> 
> ...



Can't unsee.



Hussain said:


> why would anyone in their right mind exchange eyes that control people without them even knowing
> for a Rinnegan?



Sharingan becomes Rinnegan, keep up.


----------



## Hexa (May 13, 2015)

Abanikochan said:


> Doesn't Izanagi/Izanami just cause the eye to go blind though?


Izanami did.  Izanagi forced the eye close (and was mentioned to cause the eye to go blind too).


----------



## Zef (May 13, 2015)

Izanami makes the eye lose vision like in Itachi's case where his eye turned white.

Izanagi makes the eyelids shut permanently like in Danzo's case where the sharingan on his arm kept closing.


----------



## Trojan (May 13, 2015)

Rinnegan is for cheap.  
That's why even those who have it prefer to not use it for the most part.


----------



## BlinkST (May 13, 2015)

Kishimoto


----------



## Trojan (May 13, 2015)

BlinkST said:


> Kishimoto



The funny part is, Tobirama, the one who created the jutsu (the clone jutsu) was fooled by it.


----------



## Alkaid (May 13, 2015)

Hexa said:


> Yeah, I think those are just stitches to keep the eye open.
> 
> Maybe the guy found the solution to Izanagi's side effect?



Now that's just silly when you think about it.

"Man, I wish there was a way to keep my eyes from forcibly closing after using Izanagi..."

"Just stitch those things open permanently, dude."


----------



## Zef (May 13, 2015)

BlinkST said:


> Kishimoto



Fucking Kishi. 

I'm just going to shut up now.


----------



## Trojan (May 13, 2015)

Zef said:


> Fucking Kishi.
> 
> I'm just going to shut up now.



 

you should have done so long time ago, Zef. 
It obvious that there is not going to be any sense with the uchiha (Sorry, BlinkST, but since he's not Klue, then it's a special case lol)


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 13, 2015)

Hexa said:


> Izanami did.  Izanagi forced the eye close (and was mentioned to cause the eye to go blind too).


Damn, that's probably it. LOL that would be so hax.


----------



## Zef (May 13, 2015)

I'm getting tired of me saying shit only for Kishi to retcon it later down the line.
First Sarada's glasses now Izanagi.


----------



## Abanikochan (May 13, 2015)

Kishi and his eye torture porn fetish.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 13, 2015)

What a flavorless chapter.


Needs more


----------



## TRN (May 13, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> Damn, that's probably it. LOL that would be so hax.



And yet he will somehow still lose which make this even dumber


----------



## Revolution (May 13, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Nope.
> 
> When I say sharingan I mean; 3T
> 
> ...



Don't you think the eye was sewn open?  It's just so weird.  Regret buying the ticket. Oh, well​


----------



## Hexa (May 13, 2015)

I feel like kicking up dust should be the guy's weakness.  Or bright light.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 13, 2015)

But if I think about it, Danzo could have just implant one damn eye on his arm and stitch it open.


----------



## Abanikochan (May 13, 2015)

Hexa said:


> I feel like kicking up dust should be the guy's weakness.  Or bright light.



He needs eye drops and goggles.


----------



## vered (May 13, 2015)

Perhaps he is an old experiment of Oro who was connected to Itachi somehow.


----------



## Shattering (May 13, 2015)

We have seen plenty of times eye transplants without stitches, the sole point of that panel is to point out that the sharingan belongs to other person, and the only reason I can think about is that he is Shisui or another famous Uchiha and once we know who he is Kishi wants us to be sure he doesn't have KA or whatever trademark jutsu he had before...

The other possibility is an Edo Tensei and he needs stitches to stop his own body from healing his own eyes and kicking out the sharingan...

Anyway weird...


----------



## Jeαnne (May 13, 2015)

maybe its Sasuke's old eyes

and its making them want to avenge Itachi


----------



## SonicTron (May 13, 2015)

Hussain said:


> The funny part is, Tobirama, the one who created the jutsu (the clone jutsu) was fooled by it.



I think the implication is that izanagi allowed for the creation of a REAL, FLESH AND BLOOD true to life dead clone.  A second Madara without its soul.


----------



## BlinkST (May 13, 2015)

SonicTron said:


> I think the implication is that izanagi allowed for the creation of a REAL, FLESH AND BLOOD true to life dead clone.  A second Madara without its soul.


What?


----------



## SupremeKage (May 13, 2015)

Stitches=Orochimaru


----------



## Abanikochan (May 13, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> maybe its Sasuke's old eyes
> 
> and its making them want to avenge Itachi



Onion is the Itachi fanboy.
Hooded guy is the Sasuke hater. Well, Onion is a Sasuke hater as well.


----------



## Blu-ray (May 13, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Nope.
> 
> When I say sharingan I mean; 3T
> 
> ...


It's as if he stapled his eyes open.



Haruka Katana said:


> EEEeeeewwwww
> 
> Onion and hooded dude competing for ugliest "uchiha"


Obito is stiff competition though.


Luiz said:


> What a flavorless chapter.
> 
> 
> Needs more


No wonder it felt less exciting than the others to me. Something crucial was lacking.



Jeαnne said:


> maybe its Sasuke's old eyes
> 
> and its making them want to avenge Itachi


Him having Sasuke's old eyes is actually possible... and definitely intriguing.


----------



## Shattering (May 13, 2015)

Abanikochan said:


> Onion is the Itachi fanboy.
> Hooded guy is the Sasuke hater. Well, Onion is a Sasuke hater as well.



So they represent the reader?


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 13, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> Obito is stiff competition though.



Nah Obito is fine


----------



## Altair21 (May 13, 2015)

That has got to hurt like hell.


----------



## SonicTron (May 13, 2015)

BlinkST said:


> What?



I think its plain to see that if Madara could have escaped so easily with a shadowclone, he would have done that.  Instead of using izanagi.


----------



## Klue (May 13, 2015)

SonicTron said:


> I think its plain to see that if Madara could have escaped so easily with a shadowclone, he would have done that.  Instead of using izanagi.



Izanagi was used to bring himself back to life.

Sweet Jesus.


----------



## BlinkST (May 13, 2015)

SonicTron said:


> I think its plain to see that if Madara could have escaped so easily with a shadowclone, he would have done that.  Instead of using izanagi.




What are you talking about?


----------



## shyakugaun (May 13, 2015)

If its Madara under that hood, this guy seriously doesn't give up lol


----------



## Shattering (May 13, 2015)

shyakugaun said:


> If its Madara under that hood, this guy seriously doesn't give up lol



Why would he want to avenge someone he doesn't even know?


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 13, 2015)

How would have Madara escaped the sealing jutsu


----------



## Narutossss (May 13, 2015)

lol at the theory of madara still being alive somehow, if true, kishi smoking that good shit.


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2015)

Zef said:


> Those look like stitches.



and snitches get stitches


----------



## Trojan (May 13, 2015)

I hope madara stays dead. Dear God! He's thee worst character I have ever seen! -_-


----------



## StickaStick (May 13, 2015)

I would not mind Mads returning so he could be trolled again


----------



## Narutossss (May 14, 2015)

Hussain said:


> I hope madara stays dead. Dear God! He's thee worst character I have ever seen! -_-



He's better than sasuke and obito, he at least gave me lolz, troll and some epic edits.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 14, 2015)

Madara wouldn't give a darn about Itachi though.

Let him stay in lalaland with Hashirama.


----------



## auem (May 14, 2015)

That was quick..didn't expect Sarada and co. would be busted in a chapter.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 14, 2015)

auem said:


> That was quick..didn't expect Sarada and co. would be busted in a chapter.


Their only kids going up against Akatsuki, OF COURSE they're going to get busted.

That said, I expect to see some epic lulz threads laughing at their expense. 
Even though Sarada is my favorite character.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 14, 2015)

shintebukuro said:


> I'm still trying to figure out why the chapter is seemingly scanslated in fuckin French, but it's somehow impossible for it to be found and posted here just so we can see the pictures.



Yea that has me raising an eyebrow, too.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 14, 2015)

They don't want to their source to get busted?

Scanalation is serious business


----------



## Rai (May 14, 2015)

I got the first page of chapter here


----------



## auem (May 14, 2015)

Golden Circle said:


> Their only kids going up against Akatsuki, OF COURSE they're going to get busted.
> 
> That said, I expect to see some epic lulz threads laughing at their expense.
> Even though Sarada is my favorite character.



Of course...i just didn't expect them to face akatsuki so quickly.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 14, 2015)

auem said:


> Of course...i just didn't expect them to face akatsuki so quickly.


oh, I see. I agree chapter 3 is a bit early for a stoush with the enemy.


----------



## Addy (May 14, 2015)

auem said:


> That was quick..didn't expect Sarada and co. would be busted in a chapter.



by another 12 year old nonetheless


----------



## Addy (May 14, 2015)

ℜai said:


> I got the first page of chapter here



......  : dafuq


----------



## ch1p (May 14, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Nope.
> 
> When I say sharingan I mean; 3T
> 
> ...



Hella nope.


----------



## Trojan (May 14, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> He's better than sasuke and obito, he at least gave me lolz, troll and some epic edits.



they are all shitty characters, but obito and sasuke are far better characters to madara imo. Heck, even Sakura is a better character than madara.


----------



## auem (May 14, 2015)

Amazon is selling chapter online....in French..???!!!!


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 14, 2015)

ℜai said:


> I got the first page of chapter here



What the fuck????

This is really messed up. They're officially selling the chapter in such a way that you can read part of it days before the Japanese release?


----------



## Jad (May 14, 2015)

Remember the Uchiha were a rare clan, and there was like 2 alive only.

....

Now every single person and their mother can buy an Uchiha eye ball.

Kakashi might as well get one, there must be a truck that spilt over with Uchiha eye balls in them.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (May 14, 2015)

He has stitches on his face and he looks pretty old just adding more evidence to theory that he's Shishui.


----------



## ch1p (May 14, 2015)

Editor Description:
See you next week to see the further adventures of Boruto!


----------



## Narutossss (May 14, 2015)

ℜai said:


> I got the first page of chapter here



it's on fucking amazon already?


----------



## Addy (May 14, 2015)

PikaCheeka said:


> What the fuck????
> 
> This is really messed up. They're officially selling the chapter in such a way that you can read part of it days before the Japanese release?



you mean that shit is official and not by fans?


----------



## Narutossss (May 14, 2015)

Hussain said:


> they are all shitty characters, but obito and sasuke are far better characters to madara imo. Heck, even Sakura is a better character than madara.



obito, sakura better characters than madara? hussain please.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 14, 2015)

Addy said:


> you mean that shit is official and not by fans?



Yea I am pretty sure that's legit


----------



## Tony Lou (May 14, 2015)

Addy said:


> by another 12 year old nonetheless



The academy's graduation test hasn't even happened yet.

They basically are the equivalent to this Nardo:


----------



## Addy (May 14, 2015)

Jad said:


> Remember the Uchiha were a rare clan, and there was like 2 alive only.
> 
> ....
> 
> ...


sharingan. only 99.99 


ch1p said:


> Editor Description:
> See you next week to see the further adventures of Boruto!



to be fair, we don't know what burrito is doing in the chapter. he might be going after naruto for all we know 



PikaCheeka said:


> Yea I am pretty sure that's legit



i....  dont know how to feel about this information 


Luiz said:


> The academy's graduation test hasn't even happened yet.
> 
> They basically are the equivalent to this Nardo:



salad = uchiha = 12 years old = needs to be compared to itachi


----------



## Seraphoenix (May 14, 2015)

Sauce>>>Mads>>>>>>>>>>>>Obito

Madara was a walking plot device. I could never get over that guy instantly mastering jutsu like mokuton and kamui.

Obito though must be the worst character in this manga. ''omg Rin died, this world is so bad omg''. Fucking pedo crybaby.


----------



## Edo Madara (May 14, 2015)

Luiz said:


> The academy's graduation test hasn't even happened yet.
> 
> They basically are the equivalent to this Nardo:



He can created 1000 clones and defeated chunin. 
Whats your point?


----------



## Rai (May 14, 2015)

Since no one is going to post it...

Three pages of Itunes sample (I didn't include page 1 and resized the images...)

Link removed

I'm officially retired lol...


----------



## Addy (May 14, 2015)

Rai lied. 

naurto saves burrito, salad, and mitsuki


----------



## Trojan (May 14, 2015)

Bolt is mad. 
liked that panel.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 14, 2015)

Still don't care for Boruto much from what we've seen. I just don't like his character after reading about Naruto for the past 13 years.


----------



## Ginkurage (May 14, 2015)

Hussain said:


> they are all shitty characters, but obito and sasuke are far better characters to madara imo. Heck, even Sakura is a better character than madara.



What the actual fuck


----------



## Bellville (May 14, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Since no one is going to post it...
> 
> Three pages of Itunes sample (I didn't include page 1 and resized the images...)
> 
> ...



if i stick this into google translate i assume bolt is shit talking about his dad to the fatherless girl lol.....


----------



## Edo Madara (May 14, 2015)

Akatsuki guy must be tiger mizuki


----------



## Narutossss (May 14, 2015)

Seraphoenix said:


> mads>>>Sauce>>>>>>>>>>>>Obito
> 
> Madara was a walking plot device. I could never get over that guy instantly mastering jutsu like mokuton and kamui.
> 
> Obito though must be the worst character in this manga. ''omg Rin died, this world is so bad omg''. Fucking pedo crybaby.



fixed that for you. though I agree madara felt more like a plot device than a character alot of the time and obito was just. 

but mads was so much fun and he brought some of the best edits in 2013 on here, shit had me in stitches
[sp]






[/sp]


----------



## Trojan (May 14, 2015)

Blue Bomber said:


> What the actual fuck



yeah, yeah, yeah. Several people already said that. 
I wouldn't give a hours's shit if they want to give me madara and billions with him.  

Don't care about him. No need to be upset about it.


----------



## Jad (May 14, 2015)

2 pages wasted on a lunch box. Great. Exciting development. I need more pages on the contents of the lunch box, the weight of the lunch box, and the brand of the lunch box. After that, I would love to know where Sarada's birth certificate is, and who applied for it. I mean I really want to examine the nitty gritty details of how the paper was stored? Was it filed? Was it entered in a computer? Was it a filing error? Who was the clerk at the time? Also, what font and format was the application of Sarada's birth certificate written in?


----------



## Addy (May 14, 2015)

Bellville said:


> if i stick this into google translate i assume bolt is shit talking about his dad to the fatherless girl lol.....



burrito :you don't know what it means to have  a daddy who has abandoned you  
salad:.....
burrito: i mean feeling worthless.  that  fucker 
salad: this is where i am supposed to say something but i am the main character of this series so i aint worthless  
burrito:


----------



## Tony Lou (May 14, 2015)

Edo Madara said:


> He can created 1000 clones and defeated chunin.
> Whats your point?



Wrong comparison.

You're talking about the Naruto that went through a specific development and became qualified to be formally recognized as a ninja.

When the mini series reaches its climax and the new gen kids get to grow, then we might go back to the Mizuki example.


----------



## Seraphoenix (May 14, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> fixed that for you. though I agree madara felt more like a plot device than a character alot of the time and obito was just.
> 
> but mads was so much fun and he brought some of the best edits in 2013 on here, shit had me in stitches



 Thanks I've never seen these before. The plot device thing aside, I'll admit he had some good lines like when he asked Onoki what kind of adult would fight a child seriously. Kishi just gave him too many tools imo.


----------



## Addy (May 14, 2015)

Chouchou looks cute being dragged by salad


----------



## Narutossss (May 14, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Since no one is going to post it...
> 
> Three pages of Itunes sample (I didn't include page 1 and resized the images...)
> 
> ...



what was that about these kids tailing Naruto, could barely take a step before faceplanting nor did kageruto let them get nabbed either. three chapters in Naruto is the only member of team 7 that hasn't fucked up.....yet.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 14, 2015)

Did Kishi forget that Naruto can fly?


----------



## Trojan (May 14, 2015)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Did Kishi forget that Naruto can fly?



He was not able to fly in the movie IIRC. Maybe he lost that chakra since he was too broken.


----------



## Bellville (May 14, 2015)

Naruto basically knew bolt was coming for him. that's why he tells shikamaru to apologize for him. 

he forgot the lunch hinata made him and bolt was trying to catch him. mizuki says they can still catch him. salad offers to take the lunch to him instead. chocho is like "wait why do you care so much about finding MY parents, calm down". that's about it. /google translate


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 14, 2015)

Hussain said:


> He was not able to fly in the movie IIRC. Maybe he lost that chakra since he was too broken.



If that's the case, then Sasuke would have lost the Rinnegan.


----------



## Trojan (May 14, 2015)

Bruce Wayne said:


> If that's the case, then Sasuke would have lost the Rinnegan.



I don't think that's the same case, but who knows.


----------



## Addy (May 14, 2015)

Bellville said:


> Naruto basically knew bolt was coming for him. that's why he tells shikamaru to apologize for him.
> 
> he forgot the lunch hinata made him and bolt was trying to catch him. mizuki says they can still catch him. salad offers to take the lunch to him instead. chocho is like "wait why do you care so much about finding MY parents, calm down". that's about it. /google translate



thanks for the translation 

is burrito trying to open the lunch?


----------



## Tony Lou (May 14, 2015)

Bruce Wayne said:


> If that's the case, then Sasuke would have lost the Rinnegan.



A few abilities were strictly tied to the tattoo, like regrowing Kakashi's eye.

Do remind me, could Naruto still float during the fight with Sasuke?


----------



## Bellville (May 14, 2015)

Addy said:


> thanks for the translation
> 
> is burrito trying to open the lunch?



the last panel was coming out nonsensical so i'm not quite sure what he's doing, sorry.


----------



## Narutossss (May 14, 2015)

Seraphoenix said:


> Thanks I've never seen these before. The plot device thing aside, I'll admit he had some good lines like when he asked Onoki what kind of adult would fight a child seriously. Kishi just gave him too many tools imo.



only top tier powers madara didn't have was 8th gate, uzumaki sealing chains. he had mokuton, sage chakra,  rikudou mode, rinnegan, third eye, bijuu, susanno, gedo mazo which came with it's own version of sealing chains, so he did have chains too.


----------



## Addy (May 14, 2015)

Bellville said:


> the last panel was coming out nonsensical so i'm not quite sure what he's doing, sorry.



oh well, thanks anyway


----------



## Bellville (May 14, 2015)

second to last: My father knew full well that she would cook specially for him, but here it is ... in strut !

last panel: it was well worth it to come here


i guess he's being sarcastic??


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 14, 2015)

Luiz said:


> A few abilities were strictly tied to the tattoo, like regrowing Kakashi's eye.
> 
> Do remind me, could Naruto still float during the fight with Sasuke?



Yup.

Fugaku-gave-us-the-scoop


----------



## Addy (May 14, 2015)

so that is where i saw burrito's face


----------



## Klue (May 14, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> only top tier powers madara didn't have was 8th gate, *uzumaki sealing chains*. he had mokuton, sage chakra,  rikudou mode, rinnegan, third eye, bijuu, susanno, gedo mazo which came with it's own version of sealing chains, so he did have chains too.



Gedo Cursed Chains were fitted with Dragon heads; tamed 1-thru-9 with ease.



*Edit*: Didn't catch the second half of your post.


----------



## Addy (May 14, 2015)

Bellville said:


> second to last: My father knew full well that she would cook specially for him, but here it is ... in strut !
> 
> last panel: it was well worth it to come here
> 
> ...



thanks!!!!!!!!!! what about the rest of the page?


----------



## Indra (May 14, 2015)

Hussain said:


> He was not able to fly in the movie IIRC. Maybe he lost that chakra since he was too broken.


He was able to fly.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Narutossss (May 14, 2015)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Did Kishi forget that Naruto can fly?


I believe naruto can only fly in rikudou, same with hago, madara. also just cause he can fly, doesn't mean he should spam it. plus he's a fucking ninja, they normally run through trees and shit. also remember naruto and sasuke ran instead of flying to their final battle at VotE.


Hussain said:


> He was not able to fly in the movie IIRC. Maybe he lost that chakra since he was too broken.


lol I highly doubt that. that was probably just marketing, naruto had yet to use chakra mode in a movie and rikudou mode had yet to be revealed in the anime, makes no sense but it's SP. lol I'm sure naruto will go into rikudou mode in the movie just for hell of it, cause marketing.


Bellville said:


> Naruto basically knew bolt was coming for him. that's why he tells shikamaru to apologize for him.
> 
> he forgot the lunch hinata made him and bolt was trying to catch him. mizuki says they can still catch him. salad offers to take the lunch to him instead. chocho is like "wait why do you care so much about finding MY parents, calm down". that's about it. /google translate


so basically even the trolling dat naruto couldn't sense bolt too has been debunked.


----------



## Addy (May 14, 2015)

lol, burrito bitching about his dad infront of a person who doens't have a dad


----------



## Mofo (May 14, 2015)

First image: that's certainly not the same trip as ours.  Because we have programmed our trip with frequent stops just to try different foods.

Move Chocho, we have to go NOW.

Chocho falls.

What an idi...  are you hurt?

We are going to look for my parents right? Why are you so excited?  And what are you biting for?


----------



## Trojan (May 14, 2015)

lndra said:


> He was able to fly.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



anyone can fly in the space tho.


----------



## Mofo (May 14, 2015)

Shikamaru: you've missed him  by a second
Boruto: Tsk
Shikamaru: What's that?
Boruto : his Bento
Shikamaru: Oh, that's why he told me to give you his excuses
Boruto: I'm going, let's go Mitsuki.
Mitsuki: I think we can still reach him


----------



## Trojan (May 14, 2015)

Addy said:


> lol, burrito bitching about his dad infront of a person who doens't have a dad



who that person may be? Salad? She has one.


----------



## Addy (May 14, 2015)

Mofo said:


> First image: that's certainly not the same trip as ours.  Because we have programmed our trip with frequent stops just to try different foods.
> 
> Move Chocho, we have to go NOW.
> 
> ...


chouchou 


Mofo said:


> Shikamaru: you've missed him  by a second
> Boruto: Tsk
> Shikamaru: What's that?
> Boruto : his Bento
> ...



burrito........... the ninja who gives up easily 



Hussain said:


> who that person may be? Salad? She has one.



but there is still no confirmation if she is a clone  or even sasuke's kid


----------



## Bellville (May 14, 2015)

@Hussain: Well I mean her dad's alive... but...


----------



## Indra (May 14, 2015)

Hussain said:


> anyone can fly in the space tho.


Yeah I'm sure that's why he was the only one aside from Toneri being able to.


----------



## Mofo (May 14, 2015)

Need anything else translated?


----------



## Indra (May 14, 2015)

Remember when people were saying Sarada and Chou Chou were going to keep up with Naruto :


----------



## Addy (May 14, 2015)

Mofo said:


> Need anything else translated?



the last page


----------



## Indra (May 14, 2015)

Mofo said:


> Need anything else translated?


Can you translate this please?


----------



## Addy (May 14, 2015)

lndra said:


> Remember when people were saying Sarada and Chou Chou were going to keep up with Naruto :



thank god i was wrong. jesus, you have no clue how much respect i lost for naruto since last chapter


----------



## Indra (May 14, 2015)

Addy said:


> thank god i was wrong. jesus, you have no clue how much respect i lost for naruto since last chapter


What did he do?


----------



## Raiden (May 14, 2015)

Uh oh that last panel.


----------



## Addy (May 14, 2015)

lndra said:


> What did he do?



a 12 year old spied on him


----------



## Christian Grey (May 14, 2015)

Boruto says that Hinata cooked (especially/only for him) for Naruto but he thinks he does not care. So he is heading back to tell her.
Just before the girls proposed to take the bento to naruto and chouchou asks if they can get a part.


----------



## Indra (May 14, 2015)

Addy said:


> a 12 year old spied on him


Man Addy that is nothing. If the Hokage was in real danger he would of sensed a threat. Do you think Naruto senses everyone outside of his door? 

Not to mention no one else in the room "sensed" her presence lol. It wouldn't have made any difference though, it wasn't like Naruto said anything confidential. BroKage was telling earth and the moon he was going to visit his Sauce.


----------



## Addy (May 14, 2015)

lndra said:


> Man Addy that is nothing. If the Hokage was in real danger he would of sensed a threat. *Do you think Naruto senses everyone outside of his door? *
> 
> Not to mention no one else in the room "sensed" her presence lol. It wouldn't have made any difference though, it wasn't like Naruto said anything confidential. BroKage was telling earth and the moon he was going to visit his brother



he is hokage. he should sense someone taking a shit 10 buildings away. that is what a hokage means to me. an OP friend. not a "i got spied on by a 12 year old"


----------



## vered (May 14, 2015)

Addy said:


> he is hokage. he should sense someone taking a shit 10 buildings away. that is what a hokage means to me. an OP friend. not a "i got spied on by a 12 year old"



With his Sage mode he can sense to at least a country wide range perhaps even more now so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Narutossss (May 14, 2015)

lndra said:


> Remember when people were saying Sarada and Chou Chou were going to keep up with Naruto :


----------



## Indra (May 14, 2015)

Addy said:


> he is hokage. he should sense someone taking a shit 10 buildings away. that is what a hokage means to me. an OP friend. not a "i got spied on by a 12 year old"


Show me scans of a Hokage sensing someone outside of his office in base. From memory so far, high level shinobi only sense when a threat is going to happen.

Not when a 12 year old is on a hunt for her Pappa :


----------



## Addy (May 14, 2015)

vered said:


> With his Sage mode he can sense to at least a country wide range perhaps even more now so it doesn't really matter.



i am talking about his base 

if someone decides to kill him in his sleep, how will he sense that? 


lndra said:


> Show me scans of a Hokage sensing someone outside of his office in base. From memory so far, high level shinobi only sense when a threat is going to happen.
> 
> Not when a 12 year old is on a hunt for her Pappa :



itachi sensed sasuke spying on them while he was talking with his parents so i expect hokages to do the same


----------



## Hexa (May 14, 2015)

I mean, Mitsuki says that they can still catch up with Naruto.  Really, forest running isn't a strength feat.  There's no need to get weird about it.


----------



## Mofo (May 14, 2015)

Sarada : I can  deliver him that Bento if you want.
Boruto : Sarada
Sarada : we are going on a trip, so we might as well  do this since we're at it.
Sarada: Isn't that right Chocho, you said we can wander around a bit.
Chocho: It doesn't bother me one bit,  but we can keep a part for us, right?
Boruto: No problem,  do it. I'd rather go to my mother and tell her everything.
My father knows for a fact that my mother cooks  especially for him, but here, he doesn't care (it's more like, he doesn't give a darn).
Coming here was a waste of time.


----------



## maupp (May 14, 2015)

MiTsuki is confident he could catch up to Naruto, dat boy (obviously he can't be still )

Hopefully next chapter he's on the move together with Bolt. I already love their bromance, better than the Naruto - Sasuke one


----------



## Indra (May 14, 2015)

Addy said:


> i am talking about his base
> 
> if someone decides to kill him in his sleep, how will he sense that?
> 
> itachi sensed sasuke spying on them while he was talking with his parents so i expect hokages to do the same


Addy there is a difference of being able to sense when a threat is about to happen. Even if Naruto sensed Sarada outside of his door, he would of known she heard him say "Sasuke" and then the story-line would have ended for her.



Addy said:


> i am talking about his base
> 
> if someone decides to kill him in his sleep, how will he sense that?
> 
> itachi sensed sasuke spying on them while he was talking with his parents so i expect hokages to do the same


What was Itachi talking about with his parents? If it was something that is not supposed to be heard, then I can understand, but Kishimoto made Naruto bellow out Sasuke's name.

Meaning that it wasn't important for anyone to hear it.


----------



## Addy (May 14, 2015)

Mofo said:


> Sarada : I can  deliver him that Bento if you want.
> Boruto : Sarada
> Sarada : we are going on a trip, so we might as well  do this since we're at it.
> Sarada: Isn't that right Chocho, you said we can wander around a bit.
> ...


thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! finally!!!!!!!!! 

addy expected burrito to troll naruto. the opposite happened 


lndra said:


> Addy there is a difference of being able to sense when a threat is about to happen. Even if Naruto sensed Sarada outside of his door, he would of known she heard him say "Sasuke" and then the story-line would have ended for her.



dont care. that moment was a disgrace


----------



## Night Spider (May 14, 2015)

Thanks *Mofo*


----------



## Raiden (May 14, 2015)

> Boruto: No problem, do it. I'd rather go to my mother and tell her everything.
> My father knows for a fact that my mother cooks especially for him, but here, he doesn't care (it's more like, he doesn't give a darn).
> Coming here was a waste of time.



Boruto needs a hug.


----------



## Addy (May 14, 2015)

Raiden said:


> Boruto needs a hug.



he needs a smack on the face for that kind of talk


----------



## Mofo (May 14, 2015)

Naruto is really awful by the way. It's like he doesn't give a darn anymore.


----------



## Night Spider (May 14, 2015)

Raiden said:


> Boruto needs a hug.



It looks like Sarada put her hand on his shoulder in that last picture. Maybe she'll cheer him up


----------



## maupp (May 14, 2015)

And what's up with Sarada? Is she about to punch Bolt? Hopefully it doesn't happen, the last thing we need is for her to have Sakura mannerisms and attitude of beating up people. That violent nature should stay as far away from her as possible. I like it that she's had some Sasuke in her with the calmness etc yet still has her own different nature and feel about her


----------



## Indra (May 14, 2015)

Mofo said:


> Naruto is really awful by the way. It's like he doesn't give a darn anymore.


Naruto's going to stop a threat with Sasuke and he doesn't give a darn anymore.

Pure genius.


----------



## Bellville (May 14, 2015)

I'm gonna go home and make my mom feel like crap because I HATE MY DAD!!!!!


----------



## OldMonkey (May 14, 2015)

Mofo said:


> Naruto is really awful by the way. It's like he doesn't give a darn anymore.



He's the Hokage. He has responsibility. Boruto only need to understand that.


----------



## maupp (May 14, 2015)

Addy, leave Boruto alone. You've been on his case for weeks now 

He hasn't even done anything wrong nor particularly annoying


----------



## Mofo (May 14, 2015)

lndra said:


> Naruto's going to stop a threat with Sasuke and he doesn't give a darn anymore.
> 
> Pure genius.


It's not what I meant. He could have waited a  minute to get his lunch  instead of leaving his friend to handle his parental duties  and that's it.

I have a bad feeling about this whole story (the first panel) yet he doesn't even enter sage mode and activates his super speed, so I guess he really wasn't in a hurry, he could have waited a minute otherwise he would have speeded up.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 14, 2015)

Next page:

Sarada: You are annoying


----------



## Indra (May 14, 2015)

People should understand that Boruto is being sarcastic ...
"Boy this was a waste of time"
"Can't wait to tell mom he didn't care about this sack lunch and left the village"



Mofo said:


> It's not what I meant. He could have waited a  minute to get his lunch  instead of leaving his friend to handle his parental duties  and that's it.
> 
> I have a bad feeling about this whole story (the first panel) yet he doesn't even enter sage mode and activates his super speed, so I guess he really wasn't in a hurry, he could have waited a minute otherwise he would have speeded up.


He left for the sole reason of not spending time with Boruto, because he said he had a bad feeling about this whole situation. Which is why he sped off. I don't see why he would activate Sage Mode which would waste time when he can move perfectly fine, and use Shunshin as-well.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 14, 2015)

Mofo said:


> It's not what I meant. He could have waited a  minute to get his lunch  instead of leaving his friend to handle his parental duties  and that's it.
> 
> I have a bad feeling about this whole story (the first panel) yet he doesn't even enter sage mode and activates his super speed, so I guess he really wasn't in a hurry, he could have waited a minute otherwise he would have speeded up.



Yeah Naruto and Hinata will be divorced by the end of this story it seems


----------



## Trojan (May 14, 2015)

Mofo said:


> Naruto is really awful by the way. It's like he doesn't give a darn anymore.



Did he not just tell Shikamaru to apologise for him?


----------



## maupp (May 14, 2015)

Hopefully the children manage to leave the village, otherwise this wouldn't be a gaiden about the next generation but rather we'll be back to Naruto and Sasuke. I like them but God forbid we need some next gen stuff


----------



## Narutossss (May 14, 2015)

bolt mad naruto forgot his bento?

[YOUTUBE]6gLMSf4afzo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 14, 2015)

yeah how dare Naruto not focus on being the leader of a village


----------



## Addy (May 14, 2015)

maupp said:


> Addy, leave Boruto alone. You've been on his case for weeks now
> 
> He hasn't even done anything wrong nor particularly annoying



it's just that when you compare him to his father, salad, sasuke and the other 1000 boys with shitty dads, burrito sounds whiny and i cant help comparing


----------



## Bellville (May 14, 2015)

Boruto is shaping up to be the Sakura of this series. Salad just needs to call him annoying and we'll come full circle. Naruto lives a lonely painful childhood only to eventually have a child that he gives everything _he_ ever wanted to, but ironically the kid does not at all appreciate it.


----------



## Addy (May 14, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> Yeah Naruto and Hinata will be divorced by the end of this story it seems



your evil


----------



## maupp (May 14, 2015)

Instead of complaining people should be looking into the incoming Bolt - Mitzuki bromance


----------



## Indra (May 14, 2015)

Addy said:


> it's just that when you compare him to his father, salad, sasuke and the other 1000 boys with shitty dads, burrito sounds whiny and i cant help comparing


The only thing he said was "This was a waste of time" when he complained.


----------



## Mofo (May 14, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Did he not just tell Shikamaru to apologise for him?



Sure.  Shikamaru  handle my son cause I got business to do  and I can't wait a minute *goes away, but he's not in a hurry since otherwise he would have gone at least sage mode to speed up*.
Come on, Boruto is an entitled kid but Naruto  isn't that great of a father either.


----------



## Addy (May 14, 2015)

lndra said:


> The only thing he said was "This was a waste of time" when he complained.



 "Can't wait to tell mom he didn't care about this sack lunch and left the village"
getting pissed over his daddy protecting the village even though his daddy at least tries to spend time with him using clones.

i mean, come on dude


----------



## Indra (May 14, 2015)

Mofo said:


> Sure.  Shikamaru  handle my son cause I got business to do  and I can't wait a minute *goes away, but he's not in a hurry since otherwise he would have gone at least sage mode to speed up*.
> Come on, Boruto is an entitled kid but Naruto  isn't that great of a father either.


What was he going to do with the bento? Eat it super fast on the way there?

Naruto using Sage Mode and wasting time to gather NE would have stupid. He can move perfectly fast in base.



Addy said:


> "Can't wait to tell mom he didn't care about this sack lunch and left the village"
> getting pissed over his daddy protecting the village even though his daddy at least tries to spend time with him using clones.
> 
> i mean, come on dude


Wondering if people are reading this hating on him, or not actually reading the dialogue itself. That was a joke.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 14, 2015)

But seriously does Hinata make bento for each new mission? Can you imagine THAT??

"Dear that's...a S-Rank mission..."
"But you will get hungry out in forest! "



Bellville said:


> Boruto is shaping up to be the Sakura of this series. Salad just needs to call him annoying and we'll come full circle. Naruto lives a lonely painful childhood only to eventually have a child that he gives everything _he_ ever wanted to, but ironically the kid does not at all appreciate it.



Next page seems to be Sarada calling out on his bullshit.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 14, 2015)

I get Boruto wants parental attention but good lord it is just a bento. I'm sure Hinata will understand that a serious mission > bento. 


Boruto should be thankful. At least he has a dad that hangs around. 



Arya Stark said:


> But seriously does Hinata make bento for each new mission? Can you imagine THAT??
> 
> "Dear that's...a S-Rank mission..."
> "But you will get hungry out in forest! "
> ...




It is Hinata. Of course she does.


----------



## maupp (May 14, 2015)

Lol @ people int his thread.

Bolt is acting his age and isn't even being annoying, some people just want to see it that way. Ever heard of confirmation bias? This is exactly that. Some people for some reason have told themselves that he is annoying w/o him even making much appearances and when he finally does show and sarcastically say his pop doesn't care, people quickly jump and claim he's annoying. Classic case of confirmation bias 

And why even compare him to his father's childhood, Sasuke etc. It's not like the guy is planning revenge or a complete assault on the village. You lots need to chill about a kid acting his age


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 14, 2015)

Boruto has been a pathetically whiny, spoiled little brat since Day 1. Why are people acting confused about this? 

He's even more whiny and self-centered than 12-year-old Naruto despite having everything his father didn't have.


----------



## Addy (May 14, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> But seriously does Hinata make bento for each new mission? Can you imagine THAT??
> 
> "Dear that's...a S-Rank mission..."
> "But you will get hungry out in forest! "



too bad we dont see that............ because this scene has hinata in it 



lndra said:


> Wondering if people are reading this hating on him, or not actually reading the dialogue itself. That was a joke.



it was burrito joking from being bitchy 

where is that rich neji parody done many years ago where complains alot and he drives a hummer?


----------



## Indra (May 14, 2015)

maupp said:


> Lol @ people int his thread.
> 
> Bolt is acting his age and isn't even being annoying, some people just want to see it that way. Ever heard of confirmation bias? This is exactly that. Some people for some reason have told themselves that he is annoying w/o him even making much appearances and when he finally does show and sarcastically say his pop doesn't care, people quickly jump and claim he's annoying. Classic case of confirmation bias
> 
> And why even compare him to his father's childhood, Sasuke etc. It's not like the guy is planning revenge or a complete assault on the village. You lots need to chill about a kid acting his age


People complain about every little thing nowadays. Apparently if you aren't looking for birth certificates, you aren't a good child anymore 



Addy said:


> where is that rich neji parody done many years ago where complains alot and he drives a hummer?


How should I know XD? His humor is a bit dark I guess? Don't really care, kids play that shit all the time. None of us are, or were goody two shoes. Especially not with our friends.


----------



## Mofo (May 14, 2015)

lndra said:


> What was he going to do with the bento? Eat it super fast on the way there?
> 
> Naruto using Sage Mode and wasting time to gather NE would have stupid. He can move perfectly fast in base.
> 
> ...



Dude you're making no sense. Not only Naruto can achieve SM almost instantly but he KNEW his son was coming in a minute or two, that's why he asked Shikamaru to excuse himself (if it took longer he certainly wouldn't have wasted shikamaru's time by telling him to wait for his son). Naruto didn't want to be around his son, and that's it. Plenty of fathers don't want to be around their sons, perhaps they are having a  bad day, but considering Boruto's reaction I think this is a daily occurrence.


----------



## Narutossss (May 14, 2015)

Bellville said:


> Boruto is shaping up to be the Sakura of this series. Salad just needs to call him annoying and we'll come full circle. Naruto lives a lonely painful childhood only to eventually have a child that he gives everything _he_ ever wanted to, but ironically the kid does not at all appreciate it.



The only kid that's actually demonstrated he can fight and didn't need to be saved, is shaping up to be the next sakura lol.


----------



## Christian Grey (May 14, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> Next page seems to be Sarada calling out on his bullshit.



Seems more like she empathizes with him.


----------



## Revolution (May 14, 2015)

maupp said:


> And what's up with Sarada? Is she about to punch Bolt? Hopefully it doesn't happen, the last thing we need is for her to have Sakura mannerisms and attitude of beating up people. That violent nature should stay as far away from her as possible. I like it that she's had some Sasuke in her with the calmness etc yet still has her own different nature and feel about her





Arya Stark said:


> Next page:
> 
> Sarada: You are annoying



I hope it's the later.

Sasuke > Sakura at this point


----------



## Tanuki (May 14, 2015)

Chapter: Fugaku-gave-us-the-scoop


----------



## Arya Stark (May 14, 2015)

Christian Grey said:


> Seems more like she empathizes with him.



I forgot about 700.


----------



## maupp (May 14, 2015)

The problem isn't with Bolt. The problem is with you people who don't like him because he's like Naruto something plenty of you lot made clear since he first appeared. All these talks about bento etc are just excuses you lots are clinging to in order to irrationally hate on his character. Some of you are trying to pass of your irrational hate on a character with every excuses you can find


----------



## Bellville (May 14, 2015)

Boruto is talking all that garbage right in front of Salad. This is a blatant parallel between Sasuke's self titled chapter in the main series and this one.


----------



## Indra (May 14, 2015)

Mofo said:


> Dude you're making no sense. Not only Naruto can achieve SM almost instantly but he KNEW his son was coming in a minute or two, that's why he asked Shikamaru to excuse himself (if it took longer he certainly wouldn't have wasted shikamaru's time by telling him to wait for his son). Naruto didn't want to be around his son, and that's it. Plenty of fathers don't want to be around their sons, perhaps they are having a  bad day, but considering Boruto's reaction I think this is a daily occurrence.


Naruto can't activate Sage Mode instantly. If you are talking about Rikudou Sage Mode, then that is a bit weird. Not going to comment on that. It should be obvious that the user has to gather NE and mix it with his chakra to activate SM, which requires preparation. Read the Pain Arc if you are confused.

Anyway - You are right, Naruto didn't want to spend time with Boruto, because he had an urgent message from Sasuke, and he himself states that he has a bad feeling about this whole situation. Which is why he speeds off into the distance.

Why are you reaching?


----------



## OldMonkey (May 14, 2015)

Mofo said:


> Dude you're making no sense. Not only Naruto can achieve SM almost instantly but he KNEW his son was coming in a minute or two, that's why he asked Shikamaru to excuse himself (if it took longer he certainly wouldn't have wasted shikamaru's time by telling him to wait for his son). Naruto didn't want to be around his son, and that's it. Plenty of fathers don't want to be around their sons, perhaps they are having a  bad day, but considering Boruto's reaction I think this is a daily occurrence.



You're making no sense.
Naruto is just in a hurry. It's as simple as that.

You're being way to picky with the sage mode.


----------



## Seraphoenix (May 14, 2015)

Mofo said:


> Dude you're making no sense. Not only Naruto can achieve SM almost instantly but he KNEW his son was coming in a minute or two, that's why he asked Shikamaru to excuse himself (if it took longer he certainly wouldn't have wasted shikamaru's time by telling him to wait for his son). Naruto didn't want to be around his son, and that's it. Plenty of fathers don't want to be around their sons, perhaps they are having a  bad day, but considering Boruto's reaction I think this is a daily occurrence.



You're making yourself look bad at this point. Stop for the sake of your own dignity.


----------



## TRN (May 14, 2015)

Mofo said:


> Dude you're making no sense. Not only Naruto can achieve SM almost instantly but he KNEW his son was coming in a minute or two, that's why he asked Shikamaru to excuse himself (if it took longer he certainly wouldn't have wasted shikamaru's time by telling him to wait for his son). Naruto didn't want to be around his son, and that's it. Plenty of fathers don't want to be around their sons, perhaps they are having a  bad day, but considering Boruto's reaction I think this is a daily occurrence.



I think you take this little too serious


----------



## Mofo (May 14, 2015)

Pfft, we do even have panels of sad hinata.


----------



## Narutossss (May 14, 2015)

Mofo said:


> Dude you're making no sense. Not only Naruto can achieve SM almost instantly but he KNEW his son was coming in a minute or two, that's why he asked Shikamaru to excuse himself (if it took longer he certainly wouldn't have wasted shikamaru's time by telling him to wait for his son). Naruto didn't want to be around his son, and that's it. Plenty of fathers don't want to be around their sons, perhaps they are having a  bad day, but considering Boruto's reaction I think this is a daily occurrence.



he has good reason to avoid bolt, he's on an urgant mission than can't wait.

lol, I don't see how bolt is even being remotely annoying, the fuck.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 14, 2015)

does that monster have sharingan or  rinnesharingan?

i can't tell by the low quality scan and the artwork


----------



## Christian Grey (May 14, 2015)

Did Sarada call Boruto out ?


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 14, 2015)

Well that was thrilling.

Half of it was about a bento box.


----------



## vered (May 14, 2015)

Gilgamesh said:


> does that monster have sharingan or  rinnesharingan?
> 
> i can't tell by the low quality scan and the artwork



sharingan.But it's a filler creature.


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 14, 2015)

PikaCheeka said:


> Boruto has been a pathetically whiny, spoiled little brat since Day 1. Why are people acting confused about this?
> 
> He's even more whiny and self-centered than 12-year-old Naruto despite having everything his father didn't have.


Honestly that fantasy character has more logic then you. His dissapointed cuz he wants more attention and Naruto is to focused on his job.

And men coming from you pathtic and whiny when you wanted to commit suicide and posted on thumblr that kishi hates madara ? Did you forget ?

I cant belive people can be this retarded and act biased.


----------



## Bellville (May 14, 2015)

Christian Grey said:


> Did Sarada call Boruto out ?



She has all the tact Sasuke never had, that's for damn sure. 


If y'all can't see how Sakura and Boruto parallel each other in their early 'ignorant child' commentaries then I doubt you can be helped. Boruto merely didn't get handed quite the humble pie Sakura did.


----------



## noakai (May 14, 2015)

Bolt's life definitely doesn't suck as much as everyone else's did but if I was delivering lunch to someone and they bailed when I was literally like 2 mins away even though they knew I was coming to give it to them I'd be pissed too lol. Sarada making such a big deal out of the box was a bit WTF to me though, like it's just a lunch box, you don't have to get poetic about it being made by someone who loves you~ or whatever.


----------



## Night Spider (May 14, 2015)

Damn, that's one ugly Uchiha. And Uchiha Shin??? Well, at least he thinks he is one....


----------



## Christian Grey (May 14, 2015)

Hinata was too soft on him. Should have handled him the way Sakura did : punching the ground.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 14, 2015)

I like the chapter. Sarada and ChouChou tag team


----------



## sakuraboobs (May 14, 2015)

That teamwork! Sarada! <3

And so they want Sarada ....


----------



## Night Spider (May 14, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> That teamwork! Sarada! <3
> 
> And so they want Sarada ....



Maybe they want her as a way to get to Sasuke. I doubt she is the primary target or they would have gone after her first, rather than face Sasuke. But now I am even more confident that Naruto will take the girls with him. I don't expect him to leave Sarada in the village when these Uchiha wannabees are after her.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 14, 2015)

Christian Grey said:


> Did Sarada call Boruto out ?



She is way better & kinder than both of her parents, uchiha princess bested me again 

I'll never doubt your awesomeness again princess


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 14, 2015)

noakai said:


> Bolt's life definitely doesn't suck as much as everyone else's did but* if I was delivering lunch to someone and they bailed when I was literally like 2 mins away even though they knew I was coming to give it to them I'd be pissed too* lol. Sarada making such a big deal out of the box was a bit WTF to me though, like it's just a lunch box, you don't have to get poetic about it being made by someone who loves you~ or whatever.



Really? I'd just shrug and eat it.


----------



## Indra (May 14, 2015)

Bellville said:


> She has all the tact Sasuke never had, that's for damn sure.
> 
> 
> If y'all can't see how Sakura and Boruto parallel each other in their early 'ignorant child' commentaries then I doubt you can be helped. Boruto merely didn't get handed quite the humble pie Sakura did.


No, just no.


----------



## Rima (May 14, 2015)

Loved that ChouSara tag team.


----------



## Lara (May 14, 2015)

It only took Kishi 15 years to create an outstanding female character... 
I love Sakura but he ran her over daily with the struggle bus.
Sorry sauce but Sarada is officially my favorite.
Mitsuki and Chouchou are hilarious.
I'm convinced mad eye stitches is Shisui.


----------



## Teachan (May 14, 2015)

Meh, was it really necessary for the adults to come in so soon? It looks like this is going to be underwhelming. 

I loved that Boruto was rejected like that. Hopefully, he's going to get more humbling pills to swallow in the future. By Sarada, preferably. 

I liked that Sarada-Chouchou team up, but *of course* the girls will be handicapped in two pages for Naruto to interfere. Meh again. Had it been the boys, Naruto wouldn't be coming for more chapters, leaving them having to count on their wits to fight until the very last moment.

EDIT: I almost forgot: Chouchou finding Mitsuki's hypothetical crush on her "a drag" is hilarious.


----------



## OReddot (May 14, 2015)

Sharingan .....oh .. so its you 

Epic lol


----------



## Night Spider (May 14, 2015)

Mitsuki slowly shaping up to be one of my favorite characters.


----------



## NW (May 14, 2015)

It's actually fucking Shisui


----------



## OReddot (May 14, 2015)

Fusion said:


> It's actually fucking Shisui



its seems he is lol

maybe oro found shisui body 

and Edo Shisui 

LOL


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 14, 2015)

*Shin*: Father told me... to take you to him...
*proceeds to swing a bladed weapon at Sarada*

 I guess "Father" doesn't care if she's alive.


----------



## sakuraboobs (May 14, 2015)

Wasn't Sai's brother called Shin too?


----------



## Addy (May 14, 2015)

Vaatu said:


> *Shin*: Father told me... to take you to him...
> *proceeds to swing a bladed weapon at Sarada*
> 
> I guess "Father" doesn't care if she's alive.


why would he need her alive though? 

i mean, he seems to have a grudge against sasuke 


sasusakucannon said:


> Wasn't Sai's brother called Shin too?



didnt he have white hair too?


----------



## Mider T (May 14, 2015)

After all those complaints about Kishi and females he finally focuses on them and everyone is mad at the lack of Bolt


----------



## Kishido (May 14, 2015)

*OK I'm out*

Same old boring Sharingan villians. Awesome my ass.

And of course they nver have been spotted in all these years.

Now let it be Shisui and it can't get worse.

Not even talking about Celebi saying he is an Uchiha as well


----------



## Indra (May 14, 2015)

Mider T said:


> After all those complaints about Kishi and females he finally focuses on them and everyone is mad at the lack of Bolt


I guess I'll respond from my side since I am a fan of Boruto, and a fan of the girls shining.

You see there is nothing wrong with him expanding on the girls at all. I just thing he did it in the wrong way... I would have rather see Sarad and Boruto work together than Sarada and Chou Chou. Honestly with those two interact, they seem to have an understanding with each-other. Boruto didn't even get mad at her, he looked her in the eyes, listened to what she had to say, contemplated on her words and with his thoughts, and then agreed to her terms.

He had true and honest personal respect for her, and she had the same amount for him. All that without that love-y dove-y "I'm a wimp near my man" garbage Kishimoto did in Part one. 

The biggest problem for me right now with Boruto is not the fact he is not getting feats, is the fact that his character is not being fleshed out to be different. Even if some people don't believe he will, I have hope. He seems quite different from Naruto in my perspective, but the bratty attitude overshadow the positives. 

I honestly wouldn't mind it continuing without Boruto/Mitsuki for a while, but I really hope they jump into the story or something. Today's chapter was a giant disappointment in that sense. 
>Wants to spend time with his father
>Mother gives him something to give his father
>Allows someone else to send it to him

Dat Bardo.


----------



## santanico (May 14, 2015)

I don't see how this will end in 10 chapters, there's waaaay too much going on for it to be such a short series


----------



## Blu-ray (May 14, 2015)

The lack of Sauce made it less exciting than the others 2 chaps, but it was still nice.



sasusakucannon said:


> That teamwork! Sarada! <3
> 
> And so they want Sarada ....



Just like how everyone wanted her daddy. Now everyone want her. People just can't get enough of that Uchiha greatness.


----------



## Sansa (May 14, 2015)

I knew they'd try to capture Salad as bait for Sauze, but Nardo stepped in just in time.

Salad got them moves 

Kishi has another good female character, I wonder how long until he starts destroying her

Edit:
Also lol wtf
Why does Hinata look like a corpse?


----------



## kidhero1000 (May 14, 2015)

lol i have the 2.0 feeling for this obito(onion man) madara(hooded figure) and we even have juubi baby next the infinite dream 2.0 with a apple at the top


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 14, 2015)

I had a  horrible feeling Sasuke wouldn't be in this chapter, but I think Sarada and ChouChou's tag teaming made up for it. That was awesome watching them fight, and they're not even genin yet lol. Loved Naruto diving in at the last moment to save the day. I have a feeling Sasuke is gonna show up here soon. All in all, pretty exciting chapter. I missed the action. Loved that. LOVE Sarada and ChouChou's friendship already, and the "roll" bit about killed me lol. How can this girl think Chouji and Karui aren't her parents? She's got her dad's build and need for food and too fat to run so she could roll and her mother's sass haha. xD (But I know it's just Kishi trolling and whatnot) and Mitsuki is right. Her symptoms are getting worse.  I like Mitsuki. He's sassy too. It's starting to make a little more sense as to why Sasuke is gone. This mysterious hooded man with a Sharingan, this onion head kid named Shin claiming himself to be an Uchiha know about Sarada? After her birth was kept secret? Is anyone feeling a MinaKushi parallel here? Possible Sakura had to deliver outside of Konoha for Sarada's safety? Anyway, just some thoughts. So ready for next week! I have a feeling we might be seeing Sasuke soon.


----------



## Macar0n (May 14, 2015)

that chapter left me perplex about Sarada, she doesn't seems to be a taijutsu specialist at all, in fact the entire chapter implied that that she's not into offensive physical attack but more someone suited for tactical fighting at a certain distance like Shikamaru.

i just want her to be a good genjutsu user like Itachi and i freaking want these adamantine chains. 

that's the only way i see her, a long range fighter with a perfect personal defense system.


----------



## Sansa (May 14, 2015)

Macar0n said:


> that chapter left me perplex about Sarada, she doesn't seems to be a taijutsu specialist at all, in fact the entire chapter implied that that she's not into offensive physical attack but more someone suited for tactical fighting at a certain distance like Shikamaru.
> 
> i just want her to be a good genjutsu user like Itachi and i freaking want these adamantine chains.
> 
> that's the only way i see her, a long range fighter with a perfect personal defense system.



Dude she's like 12 with little to no ninja training

That's a bit of a reach


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 14, 2015)

Macar0n said:


> that chapter left me perplex about Sarada, she doesn't seems to be a taijutsu specialist at all, in fact the entire chapter implied that that she's not into offensive physical attack but more someone suited for tactical fighting at a certain distance like Shikamaru.
> 
> i just want her to be a good genjutsu user like Itachi and i freaking want these adamantine chains.
> 
> that's the only way i see her, a long range fighter with a perfect personal defense system.



LOL What? She's not an Uzumaki. She won't be able to use the adamantine chains, no matter how much your delusions wish she would. She did pretty good holding her own for not even being a genin yet.


----------



## Bellville (May 14, 2015)

SharinganGirl said:


> It's starting to make a little more sense as to why Sasuke is gone. This mysterious hooded man with a Sharingan, this onion head kid named Shin claiming himself to be an Uchiha know about Sarada? After her birth was kept secret? Is anyone feeling a MinaKushi parallel here? Possible Sakura had to deliver outside of Konoha for Sarada's safety? Anyway, just some thoughts. So ready for next week! I have a feeling we might be seeing Sasuke soon.


I'll say what a ton of people have already: If Salad's identity needed to be protected at birth, why would they stop afterward and plaster the Uchiha symbol all over her life? It doesn't really make sense. Although I'm waiting for something to still be nonsensical even after Kishi finishes explaining this situation, so maybe this will be it.


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 14, 2015)

Bellville said:


> I'll say what a ton of people have already: If Salad's identity needed to be protected at birth, why would they stop afterward and plaster the Uchiha symbol all over her life? It doesn't really make sense. Although I'm waiting for something to still be nonsensical even after Kishi finishes explaining this situation, so maybe this will be it.



It's not a matter of them plastering the Uchiha symbol all over her. Her birth is being kept secret for a reason, and outsiders can't just waltz into Konoha as they see fit, so how would they know about her if she's safely protected in the village under Sakura's care as well as Naruto being the Hokage? I still think Sakura delivered outside of Konoha and I still think it's possible that Sasuke is gone for her protection. Naruto knows why he's gone as well.


----------



## Bellville (May 14, 2015)

SharinganGirl said:


> It's not a matter of them plastering the Uchiha symbol all over her. Her birth is being kept secret for a reason, and outsiders can't just waltz into Konoha as they see fit, so how would they know about her if she's safely protected in the village under Sakura's care as well as Naruto being the Hokage? I still think Sakura delivered outside of Konoha and I still think it's possible that Sasuke is gone for her protection. Naruto knows why he's gone as well.



If it was that simple there shouldn't be all this secrecy about her birth. "Your family name carries a lot of weight and we needed to keep it under wraps to protect you". Bam, done, nothing to be making sad faces about and stuttering through an interrigation over. Just as well, she is still a target if others in her village know about her identity. You've read the manga and see how poorly kept any village secrets are- everyone outside these places knows about them. Her being pinpointed to one spot allows for any villains to develop a plot in the long term in order to deal with Naruto's strength.

I'm not discounting frivolous reasoning for why all this drama is being made, just that it is incredibly underwhelming if that's all it is.


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 14, 2015)

Bellville said:


> If it was that simple there shouldn't be all this secrecy about her birth. "Your family name carries a lot of weight and we needed to keep it under wraps to protect you". Bam, done, nothing to be making sad faces about and stuttering through an interrigation over. Just as well, she is still a target if others in her village know about her identity. You've read the manga and see how poorly kept any village secrets are- everyone outside these places knows about them. Her being pinpointed to one spot allows for any villains to develop a plot in the long term in order to deal with Naruto's strength.
> 
> I'm not discounting frivolous reasoning for why all this drama is being made, just that it is incredibly underwhelming if that's all it is.



Agree to disagree then, because that's not at all how I look at it.


----------



## ch1p (May 14, 2015)

maupp said:


> The problem isn't with Bolt. The problem is with you people who don't like him because he's like Naruto something plenty of you lot made clear since he first appeared. All these talks about bento etc are just excuses you lots are clinging to in order to irrationally hate on his character. Some of you are trying to pass of your irrational hate on a character with every excuses you can find



Shut the fuck up.

You were bashing Sakura for behaving like a 12 year old and now you want us to excuse Boruto for behaving like a 12 year old.

You have no right in  at anyone with that kind of attitude. You're justanother 12 year old when you're playing favourites.


----------



## Indra (May 14, 2015)

MinaKushi parallels. Oh god :

No one is protecting that child. If so her last name would be Haruno and she would not have all these Uchiha symbols hanging around her clothes, and house.


----------



## ch1p (May 14, 2015)

lndra said:


> MinaKushi parallels. Oh god :
> 
> No one is protecting that child. If so her last name would be Haruno and she would not have all these Uchiha symbols hanging around her clothes, and house.



You don't think.

In Sarada's sketch as a younger child, she has the Haruno symbol on her clothes, we don't see the uchiha anywhere (she could have it at her backs).

There are many things that could have happened since she was born and a 12 year old. It was no secret Naruto was an Uzumaki and Minato's child during the war, but it was forbidden to tell him when he was a kid and his birth was a secret.

It's a theory, it could be wrong or right, I don't really care either way. You thinking its not possible is just not thinking as usual.


----------



## Indra (May 14, 2015)

ch1p said:


> You don't think.
> 
> In Sarada's sketch as a younger child, she has the Haruno symbol on her clothes, we don't see the uchiha anywhere (she could have it at her backs).
> 
> ...


It was an early sketch that never became canon.

We already know what Sarada wore during that age, she had a schoolgirl outfit.


----------



## Zensuki (May 14, 2015)

Us the translation of the Akatsuki guy saying "cast" real? Does this mean there's a whole organisation....Neo Akatsuki.


----------



## ch1p (May 14, 2015)

lndra said:


> It was an early sketch that never became canon.
> 
> We already know what Sarada wore during that age, she had a schoolgirl outfit.



Again, you don't think.

First, we don't know its the same age. Second, she's wearing a schoolgirl outfit *without any clan crest*, like the rest of the kids not wearing one, but still not wearing anything that would identify her as an uchiha.


----------



## Indra (May 14, 2015)

ch1p said:


> Again, you don't think.
> 
> First, we don't know its the same age. Second, she's wearing a schoolgirl outfit *without any clan crest*, like the rest of the kids not wearing one, but still not wearing anything that would identify her as an uchiha.


They are obviously the same age. The Guest book scan shows Sarada who is about 4-6, and Chapter 700 shows her 4-6. That and the SS family portrait clarifies her age right there, just look at her height compared to Himawari who is a year or two younger.

So, yeah.


----------



## Hero (May 14, 2015)

I love Chouchou. She is everything 

Seeing Naruto grown makes me so sad. I don't know why 

And I think Bolt's feelings are fine. I'm not going to judge him until I get the full scoop/extent of his relationship with Naruto


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 14, 2015)

lndra said:


> They are obviously the same age. The Guest book scan shows Sarada who is about 4-6, and Chapter 700 shows her 4-6. That and the SS family portrait clarifies her age right there, just look at her height compared to Himawari who is a year or two younger.
> 
> So, yeah.



She's no 4-6 years old in Chapter 700. She looks older than that. My guess would be 7-9. Most kids don't start at the Ninja Academy until at least 7 years. You're sitting there trying to brush people's theories off like you know it all and it's the end all be all. You laugh at me for suggesting the theory just because you don't agree with me, which is fine, but stop acting like you're superior just because I'm new. I've heard this so many times now. "You're new." Yeah I'm new to this forum, but not to the fandom, so spare me. Please. I'm not hurting anyone or anything discussing my theory and I'm going to continue to believe it to be a possibility until proven otherwise. We never saw Sarada wearing the Uchiha crest until now and she's 12 years of age now. If people from Sasuke's past and because of his past are after him and that puts his family in immediate danger with him being around them, then it makes perfect sense to me. Maybe not to you, but it does to me and I don't deserve to be laughed at and condescended for it.


----------



## Zensuki (May 14, 2015)

lndra said:


> They are obviously the same age. The Guest book scan shows Sarada who is about 4-6, and *Chapter 700 shows her 4-6*. That and the SS family portrait clarifies her age right there, just look at her height compared to Himawari who is a year or two younger.
> 
> So, yeah.





4-6....come on


----------



## Macar0n (May 14, 2015)

Choa said:


> Dude she's like 12 with little to no ninja training
> 
> That's a bit of a reach



so Chocho must be a genius, she jumped in the fight without any fear and she used her clan body technique by instinct 
oh wait no, her parents and the other parents from the InaShikaCho team train their children because that's what they do with ninjas lol

Sarada only jumped on Shin's chain and used some ninja weapons against him, no techniques at all, not even a single katon.

it was obviously done on purpose to keep the mystery about her origins and abilities alive a bit longer but now we know Sakura didn't transmit her anything either


----------



## Konoha Sev7n (May 15, 2015)

Macar0n said:


> so Chocho must be a genius, she jumped in the fight without any fear and she used her clan body technique by instinct
> oh wait no, her parents and the other parents from the InaShikaCho team train their children because that's what they do with ninjas lol
> 
> Sarada only jumped on Shin's chain and used some ninja weapons against him, no techniques at all, not even a single katon.
> ...



yup sound about right   make it interesting


----------



## ch1p (May 15, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> 4-6....come on



It's lndra. Not even Indra with an I but with an l. What else can we expect.


----------



## Indra (May 15, 2015)

SharinganGirl said:


> She's no 4-6 years old in Chapter 700. She looks older than that. My guess would be 7-9. Most kids don't start at the Ninja Academy until at least 7 years. You're sitting there trying to brush people's theories off like you know it all and it's the end all be all. You laugh at me for suggesting the theory just because you don't agree with me, which is fine, but stop acting like you're superior just because I'm new. I've heard this so many times now. "You're new." Yeah I'm new to this forum, but not to the fandom, so spare me. Please. I'm not hurting anyone or anything discussing my theory and I'm going to continue to believe it to be a possibility until proven otherwise. We never saw Sarada wearing the Uchiha crest until now and she's 12 years of age now. If people from Sasuke's past and because of his past are after him and that puts his family in immediate danger with him being around them, then it makes perfect sense to me. Maybe not to you, but it does to me and I don't deserve to be laughed at and condescended for it.


From my perspective, they look about 4-6. Even if they are 7-9 or however, it doesn't really matter.

The Boruto design right above the Sarada sketch, is at the same age Boruto was in Chapter 700, and the same goes for Sarada. So continue on I guess?



ch1p said:


> It's lndra. Not even Indra with an I but with an l. What else can we expect.


Don't hate me because your theory was bad?


----------



## Robin (May 15, 2015)

Uchiha Shin sounds so generic. Reminds me of Monty Python "Some call me... Tim".


----------



## Ashi (May 15, 2015)

Nico Robin said:


> Uchiha Shin sounds so generic. Reminds me of Monty Python "Some call me... Tim".



They should have called him Uchiha Knee


----------



## Romanticide (May 16, 2015)

Still irritated to see Naruto avoiding any actual relationship with his own son. Sarada was cool though. But where are Sakura's parents? Are they dead? Can they not take her in??


----------

